# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2011



## Vince (30 Jul 2011 às 22:15)

Regressando ao tema do tópico, parece que vamos continuar com aquilo que chamei há umas semanas atrás de Verão "zig-zag", sob influência de ondulações regulares duma atmosfera que tem estado bastante dinâmica nas nossas paragens, não bloqueada, os bloqueios é que costumam trazer tempo extremo, temos tido até aqui uma cadência quase de relógio suíço destas ondulações, andamos ora acima, ora abaixo, o que nos nossos Verões nem costuma acontecer muito, geralmente são mais irregulares quanto a este aspecto.







Agora temos o ensemble do GFS a mostrar mais um hipotético pico de calor por volta de dia 10 de Agosto, resta saber se acontece como até aqui, em que esse pico começa a ser suavizado à medida que os dias passam, ou se pelo contrário, é desta vez que ele se instala. Desconfio que será suavizado mais uma vez. Ou talvez não, o ensemble desta vez parece um pouco mais decidido.


----------



## beachboy30 (30 Jul 2011 às 23:50)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011*

A run das 18h do GFS entrou em devaneio... Já faz lembrar o ano passado, quando previa quase 45ºC para o interior... 

A partir de Domingo que vem (não este) o GFS continua a insistir em calor extremo, ISO 25ºC a 850hPa bem em cima do continente, corrente de NE/E bem vincada e durante a semana quase toda, poderia ser caso para a primeira onda de calor deste Verão...

Mas claro, estamos a falar de mais de uma semana de distância e da run das 18h do GFS... De qualquer das formas, a tendência de AA bem em cima de nós tem-se mantido ao longo das run's, umas com mais calor que outras. 

Resta acompanhar o ECMWF também, mais fiável no médio prazo e mais moderado, mas que também tem colocado o AA na zona da Biscaia para a 2ª semana de Agosto, a famosa zona de "bloqueio".


----------



## beachboy30 (30 Jul 2011 às 23:56)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011*






Este "puzzle" seria absolutamente tórrido para o continente... Decerto não se irá verificar... Mas tudo aponta para uma 2º semana de Agosto de Verão "à séria".


----------



## Agreste (31 Jul 2011 às 10:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011*

Os aguaceiros serão mais fortes no Norte e Centro.

Os 3 momentos de precipitação para o dia de amanhã:

*13h*






*19h*






*01h*






No europeu muito menos precipitação e bastante mais dispersa...


----------



## Geiras (31 Jul 2011 às 16:11)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011*

GFS:


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jul 2011 às 18:28)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011*

Aquilo que irá fazer mexer os amantes da meteorologia nas próximas horas será a influencia da cut-off...por isso será a tal que me irei reportar...

O nosso vizinho MeteoGalicia, que nestes casos até nem falha muito prevê o seguinte:

Durante a manhã no litoral Alentejano e Algarve alguma precipitação, contudo acumulações baixas. No entanto atenção aos fenómenos localizados que podem surpreender pela positiva ou negativa.






Depois a partir do final da manhã até meio da tarde as coisas animam mais, acumulações a rondar os 10mm em seis horas, zona de Portimão parece interessante...






Até ao final do dia 1 de Agosto continua interessante a sul, atenção à Serra de Monchique que pode acumular uma autentica fortuna para a época do anoembora acima dos 50mm me parece difícil...(mas não impossível)...
Depois na madrugada de 2 de Agosto a zona da Serra da Estrela "captaria" o resto...mas a zona norte pouco ou nada veria acumulado...








O ECMWF embora mais comedido, aposta também essencialmente mais no Alentejo do que em todas as outras regiões...

Ao contrário destes, o GFS aposta no litoral norte e centro e principalmente no interior norte...

Sinceramente as duas hipóteses estão em aberto, depende muito do local onde a cut-off entrar, se no Algarve...ou então roçar o litoral Alentejano e entrar no continente mais a norte...


----------



## David sf (31 Jul 2011 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011*



MarioCabral disse:


> Aquilo que irá fazer mexer os amantes da meteorologia nas próximas horas será a influencia da cut-off...por isso será a tal que me irei reportar...
> 
> O nosso vizinho MeteoGalicia, que nestes casos até nem falha muito prevê o seguinte:
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (31 Jul 2011 às 19:58)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011*

Resta saber se se vai desenhar uma frente de alguma actividade ou apenas fenómenos convetivos localizados amplificados nas serras orientadas a sul...

O satélite parece desenhar uma frente de alguma actividade e o radar já vai marcando alguma coisa nos níveis médios...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2011 às 20:25)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011*

Os modelos estão confusos, quanto à localização da precipitação. Aquele que o Mário Cabral colocou é algo surpreende mas não impossível. O Hirlam indica a precipitação na zona do Barlavento, litoral alentejano, região de Lisboa e depois a zona norte. O Aladdin, coloca precipitação no Algarve mas a mais significativa coloca na zona leste do Baixo Alentejo.

Portanto, isto está tudo muito confuso. Só mesmo "in loco" poderá ver-mos mas fenómenos mais severos localmente não estão fora do contexto. Por isso, há que ter cautela.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jul 2011 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011*

Estofex:

A level 2 was issued for parts of E Spain and N Morocco / NW Algeria mainly for large to very large hail and severe wind gusts and to a lesser extent for tornadoes.






DISCUSSION

...Iberia and N Morocco / NW Algeria...

Strong WAA affects the eastern portions of Spain as well as the N Maghreb States during Monday morning. This will lead to an increase of CAPE to approx. 1 - 2 kJ/kg in some places. Strong 20 - 25 m/s deep layer shear overlap with the highest instability and only a small CIN barrier should counteract convective initiation as strong QG forcing is to expect from the approaching shortwave trough. Some low and mid level cloudiness could locally reduce instability but some storms will probably develop during the afternoon. Given high instability and strong shear as well as 200 - 400 m²/s² of SRH3, well-organised multicells and supercells should be the dominant convective mode. The main threat will be large to very large hail, severe wind gusts and isolated tornadoes due to locally enhanced LL shear.

Tiempo Severo:






[/URL]


As previsões, tal como os modelos diferem muito!! Mas isto até que está engraçado atendendo á epoca do ano!!


----------



## Zapiao (1 Ago 2011 às 00:25)

Quando chegará a tal dorsal africana?


----------



## stormy (1 Ago 2011 às 00:44)

Afinal a cut-off vai mesmo passar-nos em cima...nada usual para o inicio de Agosto

Bom..as condições parecem interessantes, com bastante calor e humidade á superficie, uma bolsa de ar frio em altura e boa dinamica de niveis medios e altos...
Apenas o senão da nebulosidade estratiforme média e alta, que pode dificultar o aquecimento radiativo da superficie..


No medio e longo prazo preve-se o retorno do AA e da dorsal e altura..e apesar das depresões continuarem vigorosas no Atlantico, a dorsal deverá centrar-se firmemente entre os Açores e a Argelia, com o AA numa posição que repele a entrada de massas de ar frio, e portanto, injecta ar de origem tropical que circula na sua area de abrangencia.

Por meados do mês anteve-se um periodo quente, devido ao aumento da actividade depresionaria no Atlantico NW, fruto da chegada de restos de sistemas tropicais e de plumas de ar tropical...tal fará com que o AA se estenda sobre o SW Europeu, forçando ar quente sobre a PI.


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Ago 2011 às 11:13)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011*

Depois da maior instabilidade de hoje, o resto da semana parece que vai ser de altos e baixos... Uns dias com temperaturas mais altas, outros nem por isso. Mas nada de extraordinário. 

A "fornalha" está reservada para a próxima semana, a partir de 2ª feira... Os modelos principais continuam a colocar o AA na Biscaia. Claro que o GFS abusa nas temperaturas, com geopotenciais elevados, o ECMWF nem tanto, mas calor significativo parece certo. A ver vamos se realmente vem (sem ser adiado como tem sido tão hábito) e durante quanto tempo...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Ago 2011 às 13:21)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011*

os últimos modelos já não prevêem calor na próxima semana.


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Ago 2011 às 14:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011*



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> os últimos modelos já não prevêem calor na próxima semana.



Já não prevêem calor? Onde é que viste isso? Uma coisa é não preverem temperaturas extremas, outra coisa é não preverem calor... Os principais modelos continuam a colocar o AA na zona da Biscaia, o que trará (ou poderá muito possivelmente trazer) uma corrente de E/NE.


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Ago 2011 às 14:11)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011*



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> os últimos modelos já não prevêem calor na próxima semana.



quer dizer as últimas corridas dos modelos, certo?
e em todas as perturbações? no ensemble?

Palavra que não compreendo muito bem pertinência destas intervenções.
Da mesma forma que não compreendo que se anuncie que "para a semana vai estar um calor tórrido" fazendo uma fé cega nos modelos a uns 8 dias....
Faz lembrar "bitaites" sobre a "bola" que se ouvem no café.

os modelos são fantásticos mas muito falíveis  a essa distância... e não fazem a determinação do estado meteorológico. Fazem uma *previsão*, nome associado a este tópico do forum.

Para meu bem, para minha aprendizagem e formação, seria útil ler mais do que constatações de factos ou banalidades.

bons estudos

Bernardino


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Ago 2011 às 14:24)

"Este "puzzle" seria absolutamente tórrido para o continente". 

Esta foi uma das expressões que usei. Nesta expressão não há qualquer tipo de certeza portanto não estou certamente a mandar "bitaites". Apenas a constatar o que os modelos têm vindo a modelar, run após run e colocar como forte hipótese. Nada mais. 

Há quem confunda tempos verbais, pelo que vejo...


----------



## Skizzo (1 Ago 2011 às 14:49)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Agosto 2011*

Mas que bela semana para a praia


----------



## Gongas (1 Ago 2011 às 16:57)

Pa semana...pa semana...venham é as trovoadas e chuvinha para hoje e amanhã!!


----------



## meteo (1 Ago 2011 às 17:15)

Neste fórum no Inverno há 1000 users neste tópico por causa da chuva,neve e trovoadas(adoro as 3 coisas) No Verão bem-haja ao beachboy,ter o gosto pelo Verão,que tal como eu adora 1 boa semana de praia na bela Costa Ocidental.Que continue por cá nem que seja em Junho-Setembro para animar o fórum  

Para mim 1 dia de trovoada magnifica com chuva,neve a cotas inferiores a 300 m ou calor(28-35ºC) sem vento na Costa Ocidental são 3 fenómenos igualmente agradáveis de seguir !

Mais 1 semana praticamente impossivel de se ir à praia,pelo menos na Costa Ocidental.Hoje chuva,amanhã nuvens(se não chover),e de Quarta a Sábado aumento de temperaturas,sol na maior parte dos dias,mas nortada. Nortada no entanto mais calma em relação a Julho,desta vez nortada a apareçer com mais intensidade por volta das 13:00 e não todo o dia. Isto tudo o que disse para a Costa Ocidental. Próxima semana,vamos ver. Que gostava de 1 semana boa de Verão,lá isso gostava.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Ago 2011 às 18:56)

*PSSSSSTTT!!!* O calor anda perto, em Marrocos. É só lançar a rede e apanhá-lo...

O *ECMWF* parece que nos dá uma boa luz sobre a vinda do calor. No final do painel lá está o AA (anticiclone dos Açores) bem estendido em crista desde os Açores até às ilhas britânicas, depois de ter migrado de zonas mais a ocidente. Se assim for o calor fará a sua visita de uma forma mais marcada neste verão.
Como sempre vamos estando atentos ao evoluir das previsões...


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2011 às 19:19)

Segundos os modelos (GFS e ECMWF) a partir do próximo domingo há uma clara tendencia de o AA migrar até ao Golfo da Biscaya, como tal teremos um aumento das temperaturas máxima e pelo menos diminuição de instabilidade, no entanto o AA parece ainda sem muita força nesta última saída...
O que nos vale mais é a dorsal africana que se aproxima do Norte de Marrocos e como tal no Algarve e Alentejo manter-se-à o calor...à medida que caminhos para o norte, o Sol parece-me garantido, mas nada de muito calor...dificilmente chegará aos 30ºC no Porto...

Parece que este ano, mais do que nunca, o Verão e os dias de praia serão apenas para aqueles que têm bilhete reservado para o Algarve


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Ago 2011 às 19:25)

MarioCabral disse:


> Segundos os modelos (GFS e ECMWF) a partir do próximo domingo há uma clara tendencia de o AA migrar até ao Golfo da Biscaya, como tal teremos um aumento das temperaturas máxima e pelo menos diminuição de instabilidade, no entanto o AA parece ainda sem muita força nesta última saída...
> O que nos vale mais é a dorsal africana que se aproxima do Norte de Marrocos e como tal no Algarve e Alentejo manter-se-à o calor...à medida que caminhos para o norte, o Sol parece-me garantido, mas nada de muito calor...dificilmente chegará aos 30ºC no Porto...
> 
> Parece que este ano, mais do que nunca, o Verão e os dias de praia serão apenas para aqueles que têm bilhete reservado para o Algarve



Estou a contar com excelentes dias na Caparica .


----------



## Microburst (1 Ago 2011 às 19:35)

beachboy30 disse:


> Estou a contar com excelentes dias na Caparica .



Pois, eu também, afinal estou a 15 minutos das praias, mas ao menos que a água aqueça um pouco mais para que quando as ondas me chegam à cintura não esteja a bater os dentes como castanholas.


----------



## jorgepaulino (1 Ago 2011 às 21:40)

Microburst disse:


> Pois, eu também, afinal estou a 15 minutos das praias, mas ao menos que a água aqueça um pouco mais para que quando as ondas me chegam à cintura não esteja a bater os dentes como castanholas.



sorry pelo off-topic:

Cá a mim é quase 1 palmo abaixo da cintura ...


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Ago 2011 às 21:55)

Tanto o ECMWF como o GFS adiam por um dia ou dois o calor (há um dia ou dois ele vinha em força a partir de Domingo), mas de qualquer das formas parece certo... AA na zona da Biscaia, passagem reservada a partir de 3ª feira da próxima semana. Haverá desistência de última hora? 

Esta semana, por seu lado, vai ser fresquinha... Mas não tanto como hoje.


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Ago 2011 às 00:22)

MarioCabral disse:


> Segundos os modelos (GFS e ECMWF) a partir do próximo domingo há uma clara tendencia de o AA migrar até ao Golfo da Biscaya, como tal teremos um aumento das temperaturas máxima e pelo menos diminuição de instabilidade, no entanto o AA parece ainda sem muita força nesta última saída...
> O que nos vale mais é a dorsal africana que se aproxima do Norte de Marrocos e como tal no Algarve e Alentejo manter-se-à o calor...à medida que caminhos para o norte, o Sol parece-me garantido, mas nada de muito calor...dificilmente chegará aos 30ºC no Porto...



MarioCabral,

Olhando para as cartas, o posicionamento e os gradientes, juntando o histórico dos modelos em função da época *concordo totalmente consigo*. Dificilmente chega aos 30ºC na Invicta e em Lisboa pode chegar lá mas não ultrapassa muito.

Na semana passada (4ªe 5 ª) tivemos temperaturas desse género.

Bernardino

p.s. - se virmos a imagem aqui colocada pelo aristocrata, aquelas altas pressões no final do painel (10 e 11 de agosto parecem pouco"definidas". Vamos ver.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2011 às 10:47)

Boas, pessoal.

Para Viseu, hoje, é de esperar alguma trovoadita ou aguaceiro digno de nome?


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Ago 2011 às 12:14)

Pedro disse:


> Boas, pessoal.
> 
> Para Viseu, hoje, é de esperar alguma trovoadita ou aguaceiro digno de nome?



Bom dia Pedro,

Do dia hoje não é espectável nada...nem precipitação digna desse nome, nem trovoada....


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2011 às 19:08)

Os próximos dias parece que vão ser na média por aqui, e a cada dia passa parece que a longo prazo não quer ir muito além disso. Vamos aguardar a ver, pessoalmente acho Agosto já um mês de transição pra tempo mais fresco, isto porque já se começa a notar o "encolher" dos dias e as noites já vão ficando mais frescas essencialmente no interior.


----------



## Geiras (2 Ago 2011 às 19:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os próximos dias parece que vão ser na média por aqui, e a cada dia passa parece que a longo prazo não quer ir muito além disso. Vamos aguardar a ver, pessoalmente acho Agosto já um mês de transição pra tempo mais fresco, isto porque já se começa a notar o "encolher" dos dias e as noites já vão ficando mais frescas essencialmente no interior.



Psheet...está calado que agora quem quer uma máxima de 40ºC para aqui sou eu 

Um bocadinho de calor este mês também não faz mal a ninguém, nem que seja só um dia.


----------



## Goku (2 Ago 2011 às 20:03)

Segundo os modelos do IM para os dias 10/11 são esperadas temperaturas entre os 35/40ºC.


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Ago 2011 às 21:49)

Já ninguém tira o AA da zona da Biscaia na próxima semana... E assim sendo, será de esperar calor no continente, nomeadamente no litoral oeste, mais para o centro e sul... Mas o norte também será bafejado com algum calor certamente... 

Quanto a temperaturas não arrisco, mas diria que Lisboa ultrapassa os 30 "na boa", passo a expressão.

Portanto Mário, tens de esperar um pouco mais pelo teu desejado "frio" . Agosto mês de transição? Se assim fosse, então toda esta estação de Verão bem podia ser chamada de transição para o Outono, pois já tivemos de tudo o que a transição diz respeito: muito vento (nortada) ainda por cima fresca por estar associada a cavados, chuva, e... Ok, algum calor na semana passada .

Até à próxima semana, vamos ter temperaturas bastante amenas, mas sem muito vento, portanto poderá não estar assim tão mau para quem está de férias pelo litoral oeste.


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Ago 2011 às 22:14)

c.bernardino disse:


> MarioCabral,
> 
> Olhando para as cartas, o posicionamento e os gradientes, juntando o histórico dos modelos em função da época *concordo totalmente consigo*. Dificilmente chega aos 30ºC na Invicta e em Lisboa pode chegar lá mas não ultrapassa muito.
> 
> ...



Mantenho perfeitamente o que escrevi ontem.
Lamento mas não consigo "ver" nenhuma alta pressão (na biscaia) digna desse nome, capaz de transportar massas de ar que permitam que o litoral chegue a temperaturas muito superiores às da semana passada.

o output do modelo do IM referido por um colega é um autêntico "soluço", aquilo é colocado automáticamente, não passa por meteorologista. Vale o que vale. Repare que a temperatura sobe muito e depois desce de um dia para o outro. Acredito que iss seja um artefacto.

saudações cordiais.

bernardino


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Ago 2011 às 22:16)

Muito superiores não, mas nessa ordem de grandeza. E pelo Verão que temos tido, é já calor considerável. Na semana passada, Lisboa chegou aos 33ºC. Para este Verão, é um feito. Mas nada de extremo, isso concordo.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2011 às 22:22)

beachboy30 disse:


> Portanto Mário, tens de esperar um pouco mais pelo teu desejado "frio" . Agosto mês de transição? Se assim fosse, então toda esta estação de Verão bem podia ser chamada de transição para o Outono, pois já tivemos de tudo o que a transição diz respeito: muito vento (nortada) ainda por cima fresca por estar associada a cavados, chuva, e... Ok, algum calor na semana passada .



Eu não pedi frio, só afirmei que as noites já vão sendo maiores, logo os dias vão ficando mais frescos.


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Ago 2011 às 22:25)

Ok Mário... Mas eu já acompanho este fórum há uns tempos e acho que conheço as tuas preferências, pelo que costumo ler... E respeito-as, acima de tudo . Todas as fotos que tinhas de neve, "global freezing", etc...  

Quanto aos dias mais frescos... É possível serem mais frescos que Julho? Seria um Verão digno de... tudo menos Verão 

Mas... adiante com as previsões e tendências


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Ago 2011 às 22:36)

o que me dizem a esta imagem?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Ago 2011 às 22:39)

16 de Agosto? Pura futurologia . Volta a verificar na próxima run e já estará completamente diferente... Só estará igual por pura coincidência . 

Mas sim, representaria mais de 40ºC para a tua zona .


----------



## David sf (2 Ago 2011 às 22:45)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> o que me dizem a esta imagem?



A essa nada, a duas semanas de distância vale pouco.

Eu mostraria esta, que mostram uma boa tendência para 2 ou 3 dias de calor no litoral oeste.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Ago 2011 às 22:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu não pedi frio, só afirmei que as noites já vão sendo maiores, logo os dias vão ficando mais frescos.



Mário não deixando de ser verdade que as noites crescem desde 21 de Junho, e apesar de que todas as normais em Portugal indiquem que é Julho o mês mais quente do ano, tal não significa que não venham aí dias quentes algures até ao fim do Verão!

Porque apesar de tudo, também é verdade que a água do mar ainda continuará aquecendo até setembro, mesmo apesar das noites serem maiores! É uma espécie de inércia, um ligeiro atraso..

Começo a desconfiar que a probabilidade de ondas de calor neste verão serão cada vez menos prováveis, não sei.. Digo-o apesar de que neste tópico não haja espaço para especulação! Mas mesmo que não ocorram ondas de calor, enfim também faz parte das nossas flutuações anuais que em cada 30 anos definem uma normal climatológica! Concluindo, verão é verão, e este não está sendo dos mais quentes, mas também ainda não baixou do limite inferior considerando as normais!

E não se iludam nem se desiludam se as previsões a 10dias não resultarem certas, para mim prever a mais que 200h de distância no verão já é mais prever tendências do que outra coisa! No inverno considero que prever a mais de 100h também já é altamente improvável!


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Ago 2011 às 10:59)

Paulo H disse:


> E não se iludam nem se desiludam se as previsões a 10dias não resultarem certas, para mim prever a mais que 200h de distância no verão já é mais prever tendências do que outra coisa! No inverno considero que prever a mais de 100h também já é altamente improvável!



Palavras sábias, as do Paulo H. Eu ainda sou mais cauteloso, mas é uma questão de traço de personalidade.



David sf disse:


> A essa nada, a duas semanas de distância vale pouco.
> 
> Eu mostraria esta, que mostram uma boa tendência para 2 ou 3 dias de calor no litoral oeste.



David,

Tem imenso conhecimento disto, *muito* mais do que eu. Acha mesmo que essa situação, com a volatilidade própria dos modelos, a 7 dias é capaz de provocar um evento de temperaturas significativamente superiores a  média durante esses 2-3 dias? com a inércia térmica existente, e acima de tudo um ventinho de N NW... acha mesmo que vamos ter um episódio de calor?
possibilidade existe, claro. Isto não é determinista.
Eu bem sei que falou em "tendência", p.f. não me leve a mal, mas gostaria de aprender algo mais se tiver disponibilidade. 
agradeço antecipadamente... eu e outros leitores do forum.

bernardino


----------



## David sf (3 Ago 2011 às 11:45)

c.bernardino disse:


> David,
> 
> Tem imenso conhecimento disto, *muito* mais do que eu. Acha mesmo que essa situação, com a volatilidade própria dos modelos, a 7 dias é capaz de provocar um evento de temperaturas significativamente superiores a  média durante esses 2-3 dias? com a inércia térmica existente, e acima de tudo um ventinho de N NW... acha mesmo que vamos ter um episódio de calor?
> possibilidade existe, claro. Isto não é determinista.
> ...



A tendência já foi mais forte, digamos que mesma a média dos ensembles já esteve mais favorável a um evento de calor no litoral, mas mesmo assim ainda há condições para que se estabeleça uma circulação de este ou nordeste durante uns 2 dias.

Sabendo que a normal das máximas é, por exemplo, em Lisboa de 27,8ºC, não acho nada do outro mundo que com uma sinóptica deste tipo se alcancem os 35ºC, muito acima da média, em Lisboa. Ainda há uns dias a temperatura chegou perto dos 34ºC.






Claro que as previsões no litoral são sempre mais complicadas, porque é impossível prever a ocorrência de nortada a esta distância. Mas o gradiente isobárico que induz a circulação de nordeste parece-me ser o suficientemente forte para dificultar o estabelecimento da nortada vespertina, principalmente a norte do país.

Há uns 3 / 4 dias eu diria que era provável que se atingissem valores extremos, neste momento já acho isso menos provável, mas não impossível. Hoje acho que o mais provável é que tenhamos uns 2 dias de algum calor a meio da semana que vem.

Este verão lembra-me um pouco o inverno 2009/10, quando os modelos ameaçavam com anticiclone acima das 150 h, e ele nunca aparecia. Este ano é o calor que se vai desvanecendo quando começa a entrar no médio prazo.


----------



## vitamos (3 Ago 2011 às 11:49)

c.bernardino disse:


> David,
> 
> Tem imenso conhecimento disto, *muito* mais do que eu. Acha mesmo que essa situação, com a volatilidade própria dos modelos, a 7 dias é capaz de provocar um evento de temperaturas significativamente superiores a  média durante esses 2-3 dias? com a inércia térmica existente, e acima de tudo um ventinho de N NW... acha mesmo que vamos ter um episódio de calor?
> possibilidade existe, claro. Isto não é determinista.
> ...



Certezas nunca, claro. Mas a verdade é que a imagem colocada pelo David tem dois factores que, valendo o que valem, conferem alguma validade à previsão.

Primeiro por ser o ECM. Não que o ECM seja "melhor" que o GFS. É contudo um modelo de referência para o médio prazo, foi essa a intenção para o qual foi talhado. Se pode falhar no médio prazo? Pode, como qualquer modelo numérico.
O Segundo aspecto é por a carta representar a média dos ensembles. Ou seja, mais que a saída operacional, a carta representa  a média de todas as perturbações do modelo em causa, pelo que pode ser um bom indicador em termos de previsão.

O único senão de se usar a média dos ensembles é não termos a visão exacta daquilo que se poderia designar por um "desvio padrão". Esse aumenta sempre com o tempo de previsão, logicamente. Agora sob o ponto de vista de tendência sim... Não só o ECM como também o GFS parecem apontar numa subida de temperaturas no médio/longo prazo. Mas a incerteza lá está... é grande.


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Ago 2011 às 13:32)

Vitamos, 
as mais valias que aponta, e bem, à imagem que o David sf colocou, não são a imagem em si.... mas a fonte que o David seleccionou. Claro que reparámos todos que é a média dos ensembles (ideal para este exercicio de análise).

A minha maior dúvida, ou melhor, a minha não compreensão é com a possibilidade de vento NE que foi levantada. Note-se bem que me estou a referir junto à costa. 
Os gradientes de pressão (e sua posição relativa)que vejo serão suficientes para tal? funny.

Relativamente aos modelos, sem preferências, quase todos já reparam que eles este ano estão a prever sempre o mesmo (a mais de uma semana) e que tal não se concretiza. (tal como referiu explicitamente)
Faz-me lembrar o meu Sporting, e dos seus adeptos que andaram 18 anos a dizer "pró ano é que ganhamos o campeonato" e todos os anos isso era adiado. (desculpem o off-topic).

Saudações cordiais

Bernardino


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Ago 2011 às 20:01)

Boa tarde
O que eu vejo nos modelos é que o AA ainda não estará na posição de bloqueio ideal para nos trazer calor ao litoral com "fartura", o que, associado à falta de alguma "pujança", me leva a dizer que é cedo para prever com grau de certeza que iremos ter calor no litoral (nomeadamente mais a norte).
Penso que 2 a 3 dias de calor vespertino, com a entrada de alguma nortada no início da tarde, já seria interessante. Não sendo uma novidade a vinda de calor extremo após um longo período de *inércia térmica* - como bem diz o C. Bernardino (vide o sucedido antes da famosa onda de calor de 2003), é normal que seja menos provável conforme se começa a avançar no mês de Agosto.


----------



## meteo (3 Ago 2011 às 22:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu não pedi frio, só afirmei que as noites já vão sendo maiores, logo os dias vão ficando mais frescos.



Setembro tem os dias muito mais curtos que Junho,e é tão ou mais quente que Junho,pelo menos nas máximas.
Há 2 anos se não me engano no fim de Agosto,tambem se falou que o calor agora ia ser sempre a descer e tivemos um Setembro bem quente..Vamos lá ver como será o resto do Verão.Mas há que realçar que não estamos na Escócia que o Verão acaba em AGosto.Em Portugal Setembro costuma ser bem quente!


No resto desta semana,nortada moderada e possibilidade de chuva fraca principalmente no litoral Norte.No entanto este fim de semana pode-se dizer que é a semana típica de Verão.Nortada de tarde,chuvisco nalgumas zonas,e calor só no interior.Próxima semana a partir de Terça em principio virá calor,2 ou 3 dias como aqui já se disse poderá muito bem acontecer. Mas serão mais?
O windguru no fim da previsão lá vai tendo muito calor e pouco vento. Há quanto tempo não se via tal previsão,mesmo sendo a médio prazo?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Ago 2011 às 22:34)

cada vez tenho desconfio mais que este verão cheguem as temperaturas elevadas!


----------



## Geiras (3 Ago 2011 às 22:38)

meteoalentejo disse:


> cada vez tenho desconfio mais que este cheguem as temperaturas elevadas este verão!



han?????


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Ago 2011 às 23:07)

Muito bom noite a todos,

Parece que a insatisfação se apoderou de alguns membros Já todos sabem que leituras dos modelos a longo prazo muitas vezes saem deturpadas, como tal a sua interpretação deve ser feita com cautela...senão depois há risco de frustrações para alguns....
A mais de 200h, a meu ver, e atendendo a algum "desacerto" dos modelos que vão pendendo bastante nas saídas a longo prazo (algo compreensível), nem vale a pena muito "fiar"...

Uma coisa parece certa nas saídas dos modelos, AA no Golfo da Biscaia a partir do próximo domingo, que certamente trará pelo menos garantidamente sol, já que as temperaturas máximas tendem a subir apenas suavemente...
Até lá manutenção de temperaturas abaixo dos 30ºC em quase todo o país, com excepção do Alentejo e Algarve que deverá ficar um pouco acima dessa margem, e com possíveis "resquícios" no litoral norte dos pós frontais...


----------



## beachboy30 (3 Ago 2011 às 23:45)

Eu diria que as temperaturas na zona de Lisboa vão facilmente chegar e ultrapassar os 30ºC a partir de 3ª feira (embora 30ºC e pouco). Basta para isso que as manhãs tenham vento de NE ou vento quase nulo (a componente de NE pela manhã parece-me o mais certo, atendendo aos modelos e à disposição do "puzzle"). Será uma semana provavelmente semelhante à semana passada, talvez com mais vento de NE pela manhã.

Em relação a esta semana, portanto, não será assim uma subida tão suave...  Mas sim, não será de um dia para o outro, será gradual. Gradual será se calhar o termos mais certo, na minha opinião.

De qualquer das formas, há já algum tempo que os modelos andavam a colocar o AA na zona da Biscaia e, com mais ou menos erro, cada vez mais se torna certo... Foi uma boa aposta dos modelos, e na altura ainda a umas boas horas de distância, a meu ver... Nada mau... Mas claro, a semana que vem ainda não aconteceu, vamos aguardar .


----------



## David sf (3 Ago 2011 às 23:56)

Se, e reforço, SE, as saídas desta tarde, tanto do GFS, como do ECM, estiverem correctas, as temperaturas passarão dos 35 graus em Lisboa, entre quinta, 11 e sábado, 13. A componente dominante será de sueste, gradiente isobárico interessante, cerca de 15 mbar entre a Galiza e o Algarve, seria muito difícil estabelecer-se nortada térmica.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Ago 2011 às 23:57)

beachboy30 disse:


> Eu diria que as temperaturas na zona de Lisboa vão facilmente chegar e ultrapassar os 30ºC a partir de 3ª feira (embora 30ºC e pouco). Basta para isso que as manhãs tenham vento de NE ou vento quase nulo (a componente de NE pela manhã parece-me o mais certo, atendendo aos modelos e à disposição do "puzzle"). Será uma semana provavelmente semelhante à semana passada, talvez com mais vento de NE pela manhã.


Concordo contigo quanto a uma possível corrente de este, NE possivelmente, mas não será muito prenunciada nem trata tanto calor como uma corrente de Sudeste por exemplo...nestes caso normalmente são as regiões mais no SO Alentejano que ganham mais em termos de temperatura...

Em relação aos 30º e tal de Lisboa...para já o mais provável é ficar a menos que a mais...

O AA está demasiadamente a N/NE nas previsões para que as temperaturas subam tanto, já o tivemos mais a oeste, em cima de nós neste Verão não está fácil...


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Ago 2011 às 00:05)

MarioCabral disse:


> Em relação aos 30º e tal de Lisboa...para já o mais provável é ficar a menos que a mais...



Com a actual disposição dos modelos diria que a probabilidade é precisamente a contrária, a partir de 3ª ou 4ª feira, mas são visões diferentes... Mais grau menos grau, vai estar calor, algo que tem faltado a este Verão .


----------



## meteo (4 Ago 2011 às 00:10)

beachboy30 disse:


> Com a actual disposição dos modelos diria que a probabilidade é precisamente a contrária, a partir de 3ª ou 4ª feira, mas são visões diferentes... Mais grau menos grau, vai estar calor, algo que tem faltado a este Verão .



Exactamente. Como agora estão as coisas o litoral deveria chegar aos 30ºC,pelo menos o litoral Sul e Centro de Quarta a Sábado(se não for a partir de Terça).
Lisboa,estou de acordo com o David sf mais pela observação que tenho nestes dias de Verão do que na consulta dos modelos.Em dias de vento fraco,e de Nordeste pelo menos de manhã,e se no litoral chega aos 30ºC,Lisboa passa claramente dos 30ºC!


----------



## Norther (4 Ago 2011 às 10:53)

parece que a partir de terça da próxima semana poderemos ter uns bons dias de calor com o AA a dirigir-se para o Golfo da Biscaia e com ventos predominantes de E SE em todo o território, assim o litoral poderá chegar aos 30ºC e ate passar devido ao ar vir do interior da Península não acham?
Ja no interior do País penso que a zonas do centro e sul que podem bater os 40ºC vomos ver


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2011 às 12:05)

Norther disse:


> parece que a partir de terça da próxima semana poderemos ter uns bons dias de calor com o AA a dirigir-se para o Golfo da Biscaia e com ventos predominantes de E SE em todo o território, assim o litoral poderá chegar aos 30ºC e ate passar devido ao ar vir do interior da Península não acham?
> Ja no interior do País penso que a zonas do centro e sul que podem bater os 40ºC vomos ver



De facto... Não só o gfs mostra essa clara tendência como também o ECM. De notar que o ensemble do GFS mostra uma enorme concordância entre os membros no médio prazo entre os dias 9 e 13 sensivelmente, algo que não tem sido habitual este ano. Dias quentes se avizinham.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Ago 2011 às 12:09)

Agora que vem os 40ºC, não os devo poder registar


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Ago 2011 às 13:18)

O resto desta semana vai ser muito semelhante ao mês de Julho... AA bastante a oeste, o que abre caminho a restos de superfícies frontais e/ou cavados, e respectiva nortada associada a este facto, embora não muito forte. 

A grande diferença para o mês de Julho é que em vez de na próxima semana termos mais do mesmo... Não, o AA vem ter connosco, portanto calor parece garantido. 

Mas da mesma forma que ele vem, com o núcleo na zona da Biscaia, da mesma forma parece que ele irá desaparecer rapidamente, perdendo força... Não ficará tempo suficiente para fazer um "bloqueio" significativo... Anda muito dinâmica esta atmosfera, de facto...  

Depois do episódio mais quente que aí vem, não arrisco tendências, os modelos andam muito discordantes... O ECMWF mete uma depressão vigorosa na latitude dos Açores, a caminho das nossas paragens?... Nesta altura do ano?... Esperar para ver...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Ago 2011 às 14:10)

beachboy30 disse:


> O resto desta semana vai ser muito semelhante ao mês de Julho... AA bastante a oeste, o que abre caminho a restos de superfícies frontais e/ou cavados, e respectiva nortada associada a este facto, embora não muito forte.
> 
> A grande diferença para o mês de Julho é que em vez de na próxima semana termos mais do mesmo... Não, o AA vem ter connosco, portanto calor parece garantido.
> 
> ...



Neste momento o que se precisa é de uma depressão na zona dos Açores para fazer subir a dorsal africana para cima de nós causando uma fluxo de sueste na peninsula ibérica e de leste/nordeste mais a norte. Isso evitaria qualquer fluxo de Noroeste durante a tarde e daria calor ...

De acordo com o padrão, parece-me que o que vai existir será a continuação do padrão existente com o AA a oeste com pequenas incursões por aqui ... e passagem de depressões a Norte ...

O cenário dos modelos para a 2ª metade de Agosto por seu lado está ainda extremamente confusa ...
Para já segue nesta semana temperatura algo amenas e na proxima semana teremos então o pequeno fluxo mais quente que trará tempo quente mesmo no que ao litoral diz respeito ...

Contudo acho que este ano tem sido a sina dos modelos darem aquilo que dão depois das 144h, e depois suavizar, suavizar, suavizar ...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Ago 2011 às 15:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Neste momento o que se precisa é de uma depressão na zona dos Açores para fazer subir a dorsal africana para cima de nós causando uma fluxo de sueste na peninsula ibérica e de leste/nordeste mais a norte. Isso evitaria qualquer fluxo de Noroeste durante a tarde e daria calor ...
> 
> De acordo com o padrão, parece-me que o que vai existir será a continuação do padrão existente com o AA a oeste com pequenas incursões por aqui ... e passagem de depressões a Norte ...
> 
> ...



Concordo precisamente contigo Aurélio, mas é preciso ter em atenção várias condicionantes a meu ver...
Este ano não temos tido o AA nem tão forte como o ano passado o que no caso de qualquer centro depressionário o deslocaliza facilmente (nem tão próximo de nós...)
O que mostra o GFS até às 200h é o AA a ser empurrado para NE com a influencia de um cavado que se desloca a SO da Gronelândia...com a aproximação do AA do Golfo da Biscaia...
Entretanto continua a influencia do cavado que entretanto chega ao sul da Islândia e lá vai ele rumo a este a fugir de nós até à Europa Central...como tal os dias de vento de NE parecem estar garantidos...
Por isso teremos na próxima semana uma semana de Verão, temperaturas agradáveis (perto dos 30ºC no litoral e dos 35-38ºc no Interior) e aparentemente sem grande vento...portanto é o Verão a chegar...mas sem a força de outros Verões...


----------



## Norther (4 Ago 2011 às 15:49)

pois, como o AA ainda está muito para W é de esperar que ate domingo o Norte e Centro sejam afectados com passagens de depressões com alguns aguaceiros, muito poucos, e mais no Norte litoral


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Ago 2011 às 16:12)

A grande incógnita neste momento, a meu ver, é o que irá acontecer após a deslocação/desaparecimento do AA da zona da Biscaia/França no final da próxima semana já que até lá as coisas parecem estar muito bem definidas... Formar-se-à de novo ao nosso largo? Ou a influência da agora tempestade tropical Emily, aquando da possível passagem a Norte dos Açores no final da próxima semana irá empurrar de novo o AA para cá? Ou talvez tenhamos mais um cavado associado...

Julgo que esta tempestade tropical será crucial para o clima a caminho da segunda quinzena de Agosto, aquando da sua provável passagem no Atlântico, nas latitudes 30º - 35º, nessa altura já extra-tropical possivelmente...


----------



## stormy (4 Ago 2011 às 17:01)

beachboy30 disse:


> A grande incógnita neste momento, a meu ver, é o que irá acontecer após a deslocação/desaparecimento do AA da zona da Biscaia/França no final da próxima semana já que até lá as coisas parecem estar muito bem definidas... Formar-se-à de novo ao nosso largo? Ou a influência da agora tempestade tropical Emily, aquando da possível passagem a Norte dos Açores no final da próxima semana irá empurrar de novo o AA para cá? Ou talvez tenhamos mais um cavado associado...
> 
> Julgo que esta tempestade tropical será crucial para o clima a caminho da segunda quinzena de Agosto, aquando da sua provável passagem no Atlântico, nas latitudes 30º - 35º, nessa altura já extra-tropical possivelmente...



Não só a Emily como qualquer outra perturbação tropical...para já, a previsão de um Agosto e Setembro activos nos tropicos pode levar ao aumento da actividade no Atlantico NW e puxar o AA para leste.

É com base nisto que prevejo que estes meses sejam meses de verão bons..

Quanto a esse periodo que referes em espeial..é muito dificil ver uma tendencia muito defenida.
É possivel que se forme um cavado em altitude mantendo-se um AA fraco á superficie, num cenário de tempo quente e com vento fraco, podendo haver alguma instabilidade convectiva...isto antes de um novo centro anticiclonico em altitude se reestableça proximo á PI (cenario que se está a sustentar no longo prazo)..

Se é coisa que a principio está garantida é que logo desde Domingo não se avistam grandes tendencias para nortadas fortes, ou nortada sinoptica com entrada de ar frio...já que a posição do AA favorece a entrada de ar tropical maritimo, embebido no seu nucleo, sobre o territorio.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Ago 2011 às 19:56)

Boa tarde.

Para hoje o céu vai-se apresentando muito nublado e será de esperar alguma precipitação fraca.
Para amanhã e sábado será então de esperar alguma precipitação fraca a moderada, mais consistente. Teremos a aproximação de um núcleo depressionário ao noroeste da península.
Na carta de previsão do *Met Office* vemos que pelas 12h de sábado teremos uma frente em dissipação sobre a metade sul da península, que poderá dar maior nebulosidade nestas zonas, e uma frente oclusa que proporcionará precipitação na metade norte do país.

*Carta do met office:*






Na carta da *USAF* observa-se para as 0h de sábado a mesma depressão a noroeste da península.
Repare-se noutro pormenor importante - a posição do AA (anticiclone dos Açores). Este encontra-se não só a Oeste como a Sul do arquipélago dos Açores. Esta situação permite a entrada de depressões ou restos das mesmas no noroeste da península. Esta tem sido a causa do nosso "descontentamento" nas últimas semanas...

*Carta da USAF:*





-----------
Olhando mais à frente, vemos que os dias de calor poderão estar de regresso ao país, mas parece que ainda de relativa curta duração (3 dias aprox.) nomeadamente no litoral norte e centro.
Os dias 9, 10 e 11 serão os dias propícios a entrada de ar quente africano com alguma corrente de SE na península. Na zona mais a norte o vento de E\NE fará com que o litoral aqueça mais um pouco.
A partir do dia 12 (e estamos a falar numa situação ainda longínqua) há muita indefinição.
Cá estaremos para ir acompanhando a saída dos modelos meteorológicos...

*Saída do ECMWF:*


----------



## stormy (4 Ago 2011 às 22:16)

O GFS acabou de sacar a saida das 12z mais quente do ano..com base nas tais permissas que referi:

-Um aumento da advecção tropical no Atlantico occidental=>formação de nucleos depressionarios fortes entre a terra nova e a Islandia.

-AA ancorado sob uma forte dorsal que se situa estavel entre os Açores e a Argélia, numa posição que favorece a advecção quente.

Portanto...a partir de 2f poderemos ter a chegada do tempo mais veranesco deste Verão.

Até lá a posição do AA vai continuar a favorecer a entrada de remanescentes frontais, nomeadamente no norte, já que no sul, dada a posição mais longitudinal do AA em relação ao que esteve em Julho, a entrada de ar frio será restrita.

No que toca á instabilidade, o padrão está favoravel a um ou outro episodio, nos momentos em  que perturbações em altitude consigam furar a barreira que se vai formar nas proximas semanas no NW Africano.

Este padrão deve continuar até finais de Setembro, levando a que os proximos 2 meses sejam bem mais agradaveis e interessantes do ponto de vista do calor e talvez mesmo da convecção.


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Ago 2011 às 09:11)

A última corrida do ecmwf também vem dar força à análise feita pelo stormy.
Não é uma questão de um ténue A que passa pela biscaia, nem de ter vento NE, ele poderá é vir de SE (Uhmmmm, saudades), com a dorsal afro e nessas condições de circulação ... vamos ter verão. Em termos pessoais fico feliz mas mesmo assim ainda faltam uns dias.
O meteoalentejo é que tem razões para estar contente.
As temperaturas a atingir podem ser alvo de *apostas*, mas proponho que isso seja feito *noutro tópico do forum*, à semelhança do que se fez para o FDS 30/31 de Julho, com ou sem prémios (quero lá saber...) . Não me sinto com lata para abrir esse tópico. se calhar um membro mais senior ou admin....


----------



## David sf (5 Ago 2011 às 10:59)

stormy disse:


> Este padrão deve continuar até finais de Setembro, levando a que os proximos 2 meses sejam bem mais agradaveis e interessantes do ponto de vista do calor e talvez mesmo da convecção.



Nisto é que eu não estou de acordo. Este padrão é para durar uma semana, depois o que parece que se vai estabelecer é uma circulação de sudoeste, com um cavado entre os Açores e o continente, com a dorsal africana com orientação SO-NE, englobando o Mediterrâneo espanhol, o sul de França e países alpinos e Itália. Nós por cá deveremos ter circulação marítima, portanto tempo mais ameno e possibilidade de convecção. Em aberto fica a posição do cavado, se for mais próximo dos Açores teríamos dias quentinhos, humidos e convectivos, caso seja mais próximo do continente teríamos nortada, dias amenos e manutenção do padrão de julho. Estou mais inclinado para a primeira opção, mas o calor que aí vem, deverá durar 4 ou 5 dias, entre dia 9 e 13, sendo que a degradação do calor poderá vir acompanhada de um evento interessante, do ponto de vista convectivo.

Como se está a ver, virá mesmo o calor. O GFS mostrava essa hipótese acima das 300 h, de maneira muito consistente. O ECM desde que entrou no seu limite temporal de simulação sempre previu o calor. O que demonstra que, se forem analisados com bom senso e numa forma global, os modelos a longo prazo são uma boa fonte para previsão.


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Ago 2011 às 13:06)

Julgo que a "grande" vantagem este mês vai ser o menos vento face ao mês de Julho... Só isso, por si só, já é muito bom para quem está de férias e quer dar um pulinho à praia, principalmente no litoral oeste... Ou essencialmente passear...

Após o episódio de calor que aí vem, os modelos ainda andam um pouco confusos... Tem de se aguardar um pouco mais, a meu ver...


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Ago 2011 às 17:53)

Esta run das 12h do GFS carrega bastante nas temperaturas para a póxima semana, principalmente a partir de 3ª feira... ISO 25 a 850 hPa bem em cima do continente... Vamos ver se será assim... O ECMWF, como costume, é mais moderado mas ainda assim...

Se à superfície tivermos ventos do quadrante NE, principalmente da parte da manhã, o litoral oeste promete aquecer e bem... Só se a famosa brisa marítima se levantar é que as temperaturas tenderão a não subir tanto... E julgo que isto será mais lá para 5ª e 6ª feira... 

O mesmo não se irá verificar nas cidades em termos de se sentir a brisa, nomeadamente Lisboa, que deverá estar um verdadeiro forno...


----------



## stormy (5 Ago 2011 às 22:43)

Há que respeitar as opiniões...eu pessoalmente tambem sou muito extremado, gosto de eventos "hardcore"...trovoadas, calor, frio, vento, temporal....



Bom..o Meteoalentejo tem direito a admirar o calor que faz na sua terra, que afinal é a que tem os verões mais longos e sustentados do Pais, seguida por perto pela zona do Tejo internacional e pelo vale do Douro, zona de foz coa e foz do sabor.


----------



## stormy (5 Ago 2011 às 22:52)

David sf disse:


> Nisto é que eu não estou de acordo. Este padrão é para durar uma semana, depois o que parece que se vai estabelecer é uma circulação de sudoeste, com um cavado entre os Açores e o continente, com a dorsal africana com orientação SO-NE, englobando o Mediterrâneo espanhol, o sul de França e países alpinos e Itália. Nós por cá deveremos ter circulação marítima, portanto tempo mais ameno e possibilidade de convecção. Em aberto fica a posição do cavado, se for mais próximo dos Açores teríamos dias quentinhos, humidos e convectivos, caso seja mais próximo do continente teríamos nortada, dias amenos e manutenção do padrão de julho. Estou mais inclinado para a primeira opção, mas o calor que aí vem, deverá durar 4 ou 5 dias, entre dia 9 e 13, sendo que a degradação do calor poderá vir acompanhada de um evento interessante, do ponto de vista convectivo.
> 
> Como se está a ver, virá mesmo o calor. O GFS mostrava essa hipótese acima das 300 h, de maneira muito consistente. O ECM desde que entrou no seu limite temporal de simulação sempre previu o calor. O que demonstra que, se forem analisados com bom senso e numa forma global, os modelos a longo prazo são uma boa fonte para previsão.



Compreendo a tua ideia, mas esqueces-te de um factor ( que talvez eu esteja a sobreestimar...como é obvio estes raciocinios não são puramente lineares..), que é a actividade tropical e a sua influencia nas depressões do Atlantico NW.
Na minha opinião a actividade que teremos em Agosto e Setembro será muito alta, e a dorsal atlantica/africana deverá ser empurrada, centrando-se em força no Atlantico NE.
O cavado estará entre a Bermuda e a Terra nova, podendo haver algumas perturbações ocasionais a chegar á nossa região..
Dai a minha ideia de um Ago/Set quentes, com alguma convecção aquando da chegada dessas perturbações...pertubações essas enriquecidas com ar tropical..o mesmo que tem feito deste Verão um dos mais quentes da decada nos Açores.

Mais em Out/Nov é que com o enfraquecimento da actividade tropical, acho plausivel que o cavado se mova para os Açores, gerando um Outono morno e activo, antes da chegada da NAO/AO+, que deverá impor um inverno seco e fresco a normal nas temps.
Resta dizer que há estudos de base estatistica que associam a la niña a um aumento da precipitação na PI durante o semestre quente ( Abr-Out) e uma diminuição no outro semestre...que é o que tem occorido neste ano, pelo menos desde Março/Abril.


----------



## David sf (5 Ago 2011 às 23:08)

stormy disse:


> Compreendo a tua ideia, mas esqueces-te de um factor ( que talvez eu esteja a sobreestimar...como é obvio estes raciocinios não são puramente lineares..), que é a actividade tropical e a sua influencia nas depressões do Atlantico NW.
> Na minha opinião a actividade que teremos em Agosto e Setembro será muito alta, e a dorsal atlantica/africana deverá ser empurrada, centrando-se em força no Atlantico NE.
> O cavado estará entre a Bermuda e a Terra nova, podendo haver algumas perturbações ocasionais a chegar á nossa região..
> Dai a minha ideia de um Ago/Set quentes, com alguma convecção aquando da chegada dessas perturbações...pertubações essas enriquecidas com ar tropical..o mesmo que tem feito deste Verão um dos mais quentes da decada nos Açores.
> ...



A média dos ensembles do GFS mostra o que ambos dizemos. Cavado entre Bermudas e Terra Nova, resultante da actividade tropical, na PI circulação de SW em altitude e de norte à superfície, com o cavado a situar-se algures entre os Açores e a PI (e daí não estar tão bem vincado nesta média, mas nota-se a dorsal africana estendida na direcção SO-NE, da PI à Itália).


----------



## stormy (5 Ago 2011 às 23:39)

David sf disse:


> A média dos ensembles do GFS mostra o que ambos dizemos. Cavado entre Bermudas e Terra Nova, resultante da actividade tropical, na PI circulação de SW em altitude e de norte à superfície, com o cavado a situar-se algures entre os Açores e a PI (e daí não estar tão bem vincado nesta média, mas nota-se a dorsal africana estendida na direcção SO-NE, da PI à Itália).



Pois David..é normal...
Eu arrisco que estes meses vão ser mais quentes..que cavados aqui em cima só quando os tropicos acalmarem e a America arrefecer, empurrando a actividade para o Atlantico central.
Tu arriscas que vai continuar a haver sempre alguma actividade no Atlantico central, como em Julho..

O mais normal é que saia algo in between..é bom sinal que estamos a analisar bem o padrão

A questão de Julho...com aquele padrão estranho..é que me intriga, pois ainda não vejo grande justificação para aqueles cavados aqui perto e para o bloqueio russo take2...

Mas agora parece que a coisa está mais previsivel..mais delineada..a ver vamos, é com estes erros e com os ocasionais  acertos que vamos aprendendo


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Ago 2011 às 23:50)

Parece-me haver algum exagero em relação à possível chegada de calor extremo na próxima semana...diria mais, este verão tem sido tão medíocre em relação à manutenção de máximas altas que basta uns dias de alguma subida das temperaturas que começa logo o alvoroço...

A partir da próxima terça-feira vejo temperaturas bem altas, principalmente na quarta-feira dada a posição do AA, mas depois voltam a  baixar ligeiramente...assim sendo, salvo na 4a feira não vejo nada de extraordinário, muito menos de extremo...

Exemplos:
Porto - 31,8ºC
Coimbra - 36,6ºC
Viseu - 37,0ºC
Lisboa - 30,1ºC
Beja - 39,1ºC
Aveiro - 32,7ºc
Faro - 29,1ºC

Estes são os "extremos" máximos...altas no interior do país, mas no litoral nada de extraordinário...
Parece que vamos ter calor, mas não o exagero que alguns parecer ver/querer...


----------



## stormy (6 Ago 2011 às 00:19)

MarioCabral disse:


> Parece-me haver algum exagero em relação à possível chegada de calor extremo na próxima semana...diria mais, este verão tem sido tão medíocre em relação à manutenção de máximas altas que basta uns dias de alguma subida das temperaturas que começa logo o alvoroço...
> 
> A partir da próxima terça-feira vejo temperaturas bem altas, principalmente na quarta-feira dada a posição do AA, mas depois voltam a  baixar ligeiramente...assim sendo, salvo na 4a feira não vejo nada de extraordinário, muito menos de extremo...
> 
> ...



Acho que as temperaturas serão superiores a isso...
No litoral as temperaturas vão subir bastante..

A questão da duração deste periodo mais quente depende da estabilidade deste padrão.
O normal é o anticiclone acabar por se ir deslocando para leste, havendo a chegada de um novo nucleo procedente do Atlantico que causa uns dias de nortada antes do retorno do tempo mais quente.

Na minha opinião esse cenario é o mais plausivel...tambem pode haver uma tendencia para um episodio de calor continuado..os modelos estão bem em acordo que os proximos 10 a 15 dias terão um comportamento acima da média, mas não sei até que ponto teremos mesmo uma onda de calor continuada com o AA ancorado numa crista forte aqui nas proximidades.

O que é certo é que não haverá cavados...portanto..das duas uma..ou uma entrada de calor mais continuado, ou a tal flutuação entre dias mais quentes e outros menos, mas sempre com valores razoavelmente altos...o normal de Verão.


----------



## David sf (6 Ago 2011 às 00:24)

MarioCabral disse:


> Parece-me haver algum exagero em relação à possível chegada de calor extremo na próxima semana...diria mais, este verão tem sido tão medíocre em relação à manutenção de máximas altas que basta uns dias de alguma subida das temperaturas que começa logo o alvoroço...
> 
> A partir da próxima terça-feira vejo temperaturas bem altas, principalmente na quarta-feira dada a posição do AA, mas depois voltam a  baixar ligeiramente...assim sendo, salvo na 4a feira não vejo nada de extraordinário, muito menos de extremo...
> 
> ...



Temos que nos afastar um pouco do mar, para que os diagramas do GFS não contabilizem a presença do mar na mesma célula. 

Exemplos:
Gondomar - 33,8ºC
Estarreja - 34,0ºC
VF Xira - 35,2ºC

Estes valores, tais como aos teus, referem-se à saída das 18z do GFS, que até foi fresca para o litoral, por acentuar a nortada. E estes valores estão 7 a 10ºC acima da normal, pelo que são muito altos.


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Ago 2011 às 08:45)

David sf disse:


> Exemplos:
> Gondomar - 33,8ºC
> Estarreja - 34,0ºC
> VF Xira - 35,2ºC
> ...



David sf e restantes colegas,

onde arranjaste os valores de normal climatológica para estes locais?
No site do IM não encontrei.
Apesar da minha inexperiência em previsão e análise sinóptica, continuo a pensar o mesmo desde à dias. Vem ai subida de temperatura, mas dúvido que tenha essa intensidade toda. Talvez nem haja onda de calor por não existir o número de dias suficientes com temperatura acima da média.
Já expliquei algumas razões para a minha posição, não me vou repetir.
Valores muito fortes de temperatura só no interior, e ai sim, o colega meteoalentejo estará feliz.

A grande questão tem a ver com a estabilidade do padrão que se prevê para 4ª-5ªfeira, e nessa situação, já sem inércia térmica as temperaturas podem subir mais, mas a esta distância ainda é futurologia

saudações cordiais,

Carlos Bernardino


----------



## David sf (6 Ago 2011 às 10:20)

c.bernardino disse:


> David sf e restantes colegas,
> 
> onde arranjaste os valores de normal climatológica para estes locais?
> No site do IM não encontrei.
> ...



Não há normais desses locais, pelo menos que eu saiba, essas cidades foram escolhidas, por estarem próximas das que o Mário Cabral escolheu no litoral (Porto, Aveiro e Lisboa), mas mais afastadas do mar. Nas localizações próximas do mar, as temperaturas dos diagramas do GFS são muitas vezes subestimadas, uma vez que a malha usada para fazer a simulação engloba a superfície marítima na mesma célula que essas cidades, e ao fazer-se a interpolação entram-se com valores bastante mais reduzidos.

Quanto à existência ou não de onda de calor, com 99,9% de certeza que no litoral não irá ocorrer, e muito provavelmente também não acontecerá no interior. Por uma questão de duração, porque há-de haver dias em que as temperaturas superem em 5ºC a normal de Agosto.


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Ago 2011 às 11:03)

David sf disse:


> Não há normais desses locais, pelo menos que eu saiba, essas cidades foram escolhidas, por estarem próximas das que o Mário Cabral escolheu no litoral (Porto, Aveiro e Lisboa), mas mais afastadas do mar. Nas localizações próximas do mar, as temperaturas dos diagramas do GFS são muitas vezes subestimadas, uma vez que a malha usada para fazer a simulação engloba a superfície marítima na mesma célula que essas cidades, e ao fazer-se a interpolação entram-se com valores bastante mais reduzidos.
> 
> Quanto à existência ou não de onda de calor, com 99,9% de certeza que no litoral não irá ocorrer, e muito provavelmente também não acontecerá no interior. Por uma questão de duração, porque há-de haver dias em que as temperaturas superem em 5ºC a normal de Agosto.



Então estamos de acordo na generalidade, relativamente à possibilidade de onda de calor. Avanças um valor de 99,9% LOL, começo a conhecer a pessoas do forum. Penso que é um figura de estilo, este 99,9%... 

Voltemos à questão das localidades. Tens razão qd referes que a escolha de localidade litorais dão asneira na previsão por parte de modelos, que têm uma resolução com "quadradões de muitos km" , mas por outro lado Vila Franca de Xira deverá ter (não sei exactamentente) normais diferentes das de Lisboa! Bem mais altas.... em termos de máximas, exactamenet pela distância ao mar. atenção a isso, camarada. 
Não digo qe uma coisa compense a outra, mas ...

saudações cordiais

bernardino


----------



## David sf (6 Ago 2011 às 11:20)

c.bernardino disse:


> Voltemos à questão das localidades. Tens razão qd referes que a escolha de localidade litorais dão asneira na previsão por parte de modelos, que têm uma resolução com "quadradões de muitos km" , mas por outro lado Vila Franca de Xira deverá ter (não sei exactamentente) normais diferentes das de Lisboa! Bem mais altas.... em termos de máximas, exactamenet pela distância ao mar. atenção a isso, camarada.
> 
> saudações cordiais
> 
> bernardino



Sim, em VFX tens razão, não tanto pelo afastamento ao mar, mas sim pela proximidade à lezíria ribatejana que aquece muito.

Temperaturas máximas no litoral são sempre extremamente complicadas de modelar, mesmo no próprio dia os modelos podem prever nortada térmica e ela nunca acontecer, ou vice versa.


----------



## ct2jzr (6 Ago 2011 às 12:12)

Olá,

Precisava de saber se na região Porto- Santo Tirso vai continuar a chover durante a tarde. tenho visto algumas previsões mas nenhuma delas diz a mesma coisa. conto com o vosso apoio.

Abraço


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Ago 2011 às 14:11)

David sf disse:


> Temos que nos afastar um pouco do mar, para que os diagramas do GFS não contabilizem a presença do mar na mesma célula.
> 
> Exemplos:
> Gondomar - 33,8ºC
> ...



Em relação a VF Xira não posso falar muito porque não conheço bem o clima dessa zona, mas 33,8ºC em Gondomar e 34ºC em Estarreja não são valores muito estranhos nesses locais...nos dias de algum calor essas localidades aquecem bastante...

Para contrariar mais um pouco, nesta última saída o GFS já foi baixando as máximas principalmente na região do Norte e Centro Norte...


----------



## meteo (6 Ago 2011 às 14:40)

30ºc em Lisboa,temperatura máxima nestes dias Mário Cabral?Acho muito pouco.
Essa temperatura acredito que seja sim mais próxima do Cabo da Roca,em algum dos dias da próxima semana.Ou se calhar até mais.Pode nalgum dos dias não apareçer nortada nem a meio da tarde,e nesse caso o litoral vai aqueçer bem! Lisboa acredito que chegue aos 35ºC nalgum(alguns) dos dias.Com vertente Nordeste pelo menos de manhã,e pouco vento Lisboa tende a aquecer bastante. 
Segunda-Feira,ultimo dia de vento moderado/forte. Depois Verão! No interior e litoral. Pelo menos até Sexta. Ondulação na Costa Ocidental,aumenta até Terça,e a partir dai diminui até ao meio-metro nos ultimos dias da semana...Ondulação portanto também agradável para banhos a partir de Quarta/Quinta-Feira.


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Ago 2011 às 15:03)

temperatura em Lisboa... Cabo da Roca? Prevista pelo GFS?

Afinal de contas qal é a resolução do GFS ??? 1 grau? isso a quantos km corresponde na nossa latitude.
interpolações não valem 

Note-se que o GFS não é um modelo regional que corra a escalas de poucos km.

ou estou enganado?

bernardino


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2011 às 15:18)

Segundo o IM prevê para Faro na 2ªfeira uns tórridos 35ºC com vento de norte. Vai doer.  Já o Foreca prevê 36ºC, com ligeira descida na 3ªfeira devido ao levante.


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Ago 2011 às 15:23)

meteo disse:


> 30ºc em Lisboa,temperatura máxima nestes dias Mário Cabral?Acho muito pouco.
> Essa temperatura acredito que seja sim mais próxima do Cabo da Roca,em algum dos dias da próxima semana.Ou se calhar até mais.Pode nalgum dos dias não apareçer nortada nem a meio da tarde,e nesse caso o litoral vai aqueçer bem! Lisboa acredito que chegue aos 35ºC nalgum(alguns) dos dias.Com vertente Nordeste pelo menos de manhã,e pouco vento Lisboa tende a aquecer bastante.
> Segunda-Feira,ultimo dia de vento moderado/forte. Depois Verão! No interior e litoral. Pelo menos até Sexta. Ondulação na Costa Ocidental,aumenta até Terça,e a partir dai diminui até ao meio-metro nos ultimos dias da semana...Ondulação portanto também agradável para banhos a partir de Quarta/Quinta-Feira.



Atenção que quem o diz não sou eu...apenas estou a fazer a leitura daquilo que os modelos nos mostram, nomeadamente do GFS...
E saída atrás de saída o GFS não dá muito mais que os 30ºC para Lisboa...
Muito embora o ECMWF e como tal o IM ainda preveja uma máxima em Lisboa de 32ºC em alguns dias, recordo que na 5ª feira que passou previa quase 40ºC e agora tem vindo a baixar sucessivamente...


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Ago 2011 às 16:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo o IM prevê para Faro na 2ªfeira uns tórridos 35ºC com vento de norte. Vai doer.  Já o Foreca prevê 36ºC, com ligeira descida na 3ªfeira devido ao levante.



ou seja, o IM prevê temperatura mais elevada em Faro do que em Beja.
Vejamos as coisas criticamente....


----------



## frederico (6 Ago 2011 às 16:29)

c.bernardino disse:


> ou seja, o IM prevê temperatura mais elevada em Faro do que em Beja.
> Vejamos as coisas criticamente....



Em eventos de forte nortada Faro costuma ser a capital de distrito mais quente do país, mais quente ainda que as cidades alentejanas. Tudo graças ao efeito Fohen (a norte da cidade o ponto mais alto do Caldeirão tem quase 600 metros de altitude).


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Ago 2011 às 16:47)

frederico disse:


> Em eventos de forte nortada Faro costuma ser a capital de distrito mais quente do país, mais quente ainda que as cidades alentejanas. Tudo graças ao efeito Fohen (a norte da cidade o ponto mais alto do Caldeirão tem quase 600 metros de altitude).



é impresão minha ou para existir efeito de Föhn, é necessário haver condensação? será que há assim tanta água para condensar na atmosfera?
Vamos ver, estarei de olho neste pormenor. Fiquei curioso.  (sem ironia).

saudações cordiais

bernardino


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2011 às 17:17)

Hummmm...anda tudo à turra e à massa por causa de uns míseros valores de temperatura.

Nesta tarde tenho sentido mais calor do que nalguns dias de cerca de 30ºC - a humidade, essa coisa que se entranha, aumenta a sensação térmica... Com tanta água no solo e nas plantas é natural, mesmo que a humidade relativa esteja agora a baixar...

Previsões são o que são...umas acertam, outras não! E há outras que *nim*.
Deixo aqui as previsões de temperatura para a Europa nos próximos 14 dias, de acordo com o NCEP (NOAA):






*Aqui*
Como é óbvio o 2º painel está ainda a muitos dias; a malha é grosseira por abarcar grandes distâncias. Mas o padrão está aí: é o calor típico de verão que aí vem, sem extremos aparentemente, mas de forma mais consistente.
As regiões do interior centro e sul, como é apanágio nesta altura, terão o seu quinhão de calor, e as regiões do litoral e interior norte terão alguns dias de calor (talvez mais marcado nuns e mais "frescos" noutros).
Olhando para outros modelos já postados aqui a consistência é maior até ao final da semana, altura em que os modelos tendem a divergir um pouco no que sucederá então. mas nenhum aponta para o regresso do tempo fresco (para já!)


----------



## frederico (6 Ago 2011 às 19:09)

c.bernardino disse:


> é impresão minha ou para existir efeito de Föhn, é necessário haver condensação? será que há assim tanta água para condensar na atmosfera?
> Vamos ver, estarei de olho neste pormenor. Fiquei curioso.  (sem ironia).
> 
> saudações cordiais
> ...



Não sou especialista no assunto, peço ao stormy ou a outro user que me corrija caso diga alguma asneira. 

Com a nortada, o ar quente alentejano sobe a vertente norte da serra do Caldeirão, e depois desce; ao descer aquece, e por isso ao final da tarde, quando a brisa de sudoeste abranda, cidades como Faro, Tavira ou VRSA podem mesmo ultrapassar os 35ºC. A este aquecimento, motivado pela subida e depois descida do ar, movimento esse imposto pelo Caldeirão, chamar-se-á efeito Fohen. Não há condesação na vertente norte porque se trata de um ar seco. Já no Noroeste de Portugal, há condensação quando chegam massas de ar húmida do Atlântico, e «embatem» na barreira de condensação imposta por serras como o Gerês ou o Marão. Mas no Sul, com a nortada, o ar que «embate» nas serras algarvias, vindo das peneplanícies alentejanas, é quente e seco. 

De qualquer das formas agradecia correcção «científica» caso tenha escrito algo incorrecto.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Ago 2011 às 19:22)

frederico disse:


> Não sou especialista no assunto, peço ao stormy ou a outro user que me corrija caso diga alguma asneira.
> 
> Com a nortada, o ar quente alentejano sobe a vertente norte da serra do Caldeirão, e depois desce; ao descer aquece, e por isso ao final da tarde, quando a brisa de sudoeste abranda, cidades como Faro, Tavira ou VRSA podem mesmo ultrapassar os 35ºC. A este aquecimento, motivado pela subida e depois descida do ar, movimento esse imposto pelo Caldeirão, chamar-se-á efeito Fohen. Não há condesação na vertente norte porque se trata de um ar seco. Já no Noroeste de Portugal, há condensação quando chegam massas de ar húmida do Atlântico, e «embatem» na barreira de condensação imposta por serras como o Gerês ou o Marão. Mas no Sul, com a nortada, o ar que «embate» nas serras algarvias, vindo das peneplanícies alentejanas, é quente e seco.
> 
> De qualquer das formas agradecia correcção «científica» caso tenha escrito algo incorrecto.



Penso que é muito, muito pouco provável que ocorra efeito fohen com uma %HR tão baixa. Mesmo que o ar quente e seco alentejano subisse 2000m altitude não haveria condensação! Logo se não há condensação, também não há perda de humidade pelo caminho, pelo que após a descida de uma montanha, à mesma altitude, pressão e temperatura, a %HR será a mesma. Por consequência o gradiente térmico será o mesmo antes e depois de uma montanha, e por essa razão acho muito improvável que em Faro esteja mais quente que em Beja com vento norte. A não ser que entre Beja e Faro haja mais ar quente algures acumulado!


----------



## stormy (6 Ago 2011 às 19:36)

Paulo H disse:


> Penso que é muito, muito pouco provável que ocorra efeito fohen com uma %HR tão baixa. Mesmo que o ar quente e seco alentejano subisse 2000m altitude não haveria condensação! Logo se não há condensação, também não há perda de humidade pelo caminho, pelo que após a descida de uma montanha, à mesma altitude, pressão e temperatura, a %HR será a mesma. Por consequência o gradiente térmico será o mesmo antes e depois de uma montanha, e por essa razão acho muito improvável que em Faro esteja mais quente que em Beja com vento norte. A não ser que entre Beja e Faro haja mais ar quente algures acumulado!



Sim
No Geres, tal como diz o Frederico, há fohen pois há perda de agua na massa de ar, que devido a isso aquece compressivamente de modo mais eficiente ao descer a sotavento.
No caso Algarvio o aquecimento é compressivo, sem fohen, e tambem advectivo.

Para haver fohen tem de haver perda de agua na atmosfera, porque para que o ar aqueça substancialmente há que se juntar ao efeito compressivo um baixo conteudo em agua, pois a agua retem muita da energia que as massas de ar ganham por efeito da compressão.
Quanto menos agua, maior a eficiencia do efeito compressivo e portanto mais quente se torna a massa de ar.


----------



## David sf (6 Ago 2011 às 19:45)

A questão iniciou-se com a possibilidade de Faro estar mais quente que Beja, com nortada. Tal é naturalíssimo, independentemente de haver ou não Foehn, o percurso do ar seco e quente com nortada é maior até Faro do que até Beja, pelo que é natural que aqueça por radiação. Pela mesma razão, quando há levante, Alcácer do Sal, Coruche, Tomar, Anadia são habitualmente mais quentes que a Amareleja. 
Ainda por cima, aquilo a que nós chamamos nortada, é habitualmente noroestada, havendo alguma componente de ar marítimo que influencia as temperaturas em Beja, se bem que pouco, enquanto que Faro não é influenciado por essa massa de ar mais húmida e fresca.


----------



## beachboy30 (6 Ago 2011 às 23:01)

Se se confirmar a tendência que os modelos mostram, este mês de Agosto promete ser mais quente e "veranesco" que Julho, definitivamente... Menos ventoso tudo aponta que irá ser...

STORMY, na tua previsão a 3 meses (Julho, Agosto e Setembro) se só falhares Julho... Nada mau .


----------



## stormy (6 Ago 2011 às 23:13)

beachboy30 disse:


> Se se confirmar a tendência que os modelos mostram, este mês de Agosto promete ser mais quente e "veranesco" que Julho, definitivamente... Menos ventoso tudo aponta que irá ser...
> 
> STORMY, na tua previsão a 3 meses (Julho, Agosto e Setembro) se só falhares Julho... Nada mau .



A questão não é acertar ou falhar Julho...eu como um mero amador seria um feito impossivel acertar a previsão a 3 meses na integra.
Basicamente, nunca se acerta a nivel de um mes ou outro, geralmente as previsões podem dar com o padrão mais acertado ou não...e pelo que vi até agora, a minha previsão no global desses meses está a acertar nuns aspectos e a falhar noutros...pelo que no final nunca se pode dizer que acertei em Agosto e Setembro e falhei em Julho, mas que a nivel geral há certos aspectos que correrem melhor e outros pior.
Mas considero que somando tudo a minha previsão, inicialmente feita para Mai-Ago, foi francamente insuficiente..

No que toca á minha previsão para  Setembro, Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro, posso dizer que sinto que está mais fundamentada.
Pode ser que corra melhor

Mas como disse..não se acerta nem se erra..simplesmente há certas ideias que correm melhor que as outras..
Com o tempo e com os erros vai-se aprendendo


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Ago 2011 às 08:26)

Ainda relativamente à questão do aquecimento Algarvio, achei perfeitamente lógico o que o David SF escreveu. Perfeitamente.

No entanto fiquei com sérias dúvidas nas linhas escritas pelo Stormy, nomeadamente....



stormy disse:


> Para haver fohen tem de haver perda de agua na atmosfera, porque para que o ar aqueça substancialmente há que se juntar ao efeito compressivo um baixo conteudo em agua, pois a agua retem muita da energia que as massas de ar ganham por efeito da compressão.
> Quanto menos agua, maior a eficiencia do efeito compressivo e portanto mais quente se torna a massa de ar.



Se não existe efeito de Föhn, não há libertação/absorção de energia por causa do calor latente da água que se condensa... ~que é tanto maior quanto maior a quantidade de água condensada Q=Lv.m

mas numa atmosfera seca (em aproximação) o processo de expansão e posterior contração das massas de ar deviam ser simétricos e não produzir alterações sensiveis da temperatura do ar.

eu sei que esta questão sai do ambito deste tópico, é mais meteorologia geral. mas se alguém tiver um link para eu seguir e conhecer este efeito que o Stormy referiu. 
Desde já agradeço as respostas do PauloH, Stormy e David SF à pergunta legitima colocada pelo frederico. É assim que temos hipotese de enriquecer o forum.

saudações cordiais 

bernardino


----------



## Dan (7 Ago 2011 às 10:05)

c.bernardino disse:


> Ainda relativamente à questão do aquecimento Algarvio, achei perfeitamente lógico o que o David SF escreveu. Perfeitamente.
> 
> No entanto fiquei com sérias dúvidas nas linhas escritas pelo Stormy, nomeadamente....
> 
> ...



Sim, quando o ponto de partida e o ponto de chegada estão a valores semelhantes de altitude e a distância entre ambos é suficientemente curta para não possibilitar um significativo aquecimento do ar por radiação.


----------



## beachboy30 (7 Ago 2011 às 10:31)

Pelo que vejo dos modelos principais para o que aí vem, as temperaturas não serão nada de extremos mas, por outro lado, a manutenção de temperaturas relativamente elevadas (ou quiçá normais para um Verão dito "normal") parece já bastante provável... É finalmente o Verão a chegar... com um mês de atraso mas... mais vale tarde que nunca... 

Só lá para o fim de semana aparentemente teremos um abrandamento nas temperaturas, para voltarem logo a subir no início da semana, isto atendendo às tendências (ainda algo longínquas) do ECMWF e GFS...


----------



## David sf (7 Ago 2011 às 12:34)

Consolidada a situação de calor, provavelmente a semana mais quente deste verão de 2011, resta apenas definir-se a existência ou não de nortada térmica e outras brisas marítimas, para sabermos se este evento será extremo ou relativamente normal no litoral.

Começa também a ficar definido, que a partir de sábado ou domingo, as temperaturas comecem a baixar, primeiro no litoral, e paulatinamente no interior, até dia 16.

Na entrada da 2ª quinzena de Agosto, perspectivas de regresso do bloqueio russo, e da dorsal a oeste dos Açores:

‎
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quem gosta de temperaturas altas e praia, e não pode ir ao Algarve, que aproveite a próxima semana, porque depois é bem possível que retorne o padrão de Julho, possivelmente menos ventoso e fresco, mas mais convectivo.

Diagrama de ensembles do GFS, 06z, Alentejo central:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Ago 2011 às 22:30)

parece que as temperaturas mais elevadas foram adiadas para o fim-de-semana!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2011 às 22:54)

Mais um dia em que a máxima de Faro é a mais elevada do país. O vento ao rodar para Norte, transporta o ar quente do Alentejo e que faz disparar a temperatura em Faro. Eu tinha um e-mail do IM sobre o fenómeno que eles chamam apesar que não encontrar esse e-mail, mas tenho quase a certeza que eles chamam efeito de Foehn. A esta hora, aqui está 28ºC.

Amanhã, será mais um dia a arder no Algarve com máximas igual ou superior a 35ºC. Na 3ªfeira haverá uma pequena descida no Algarve devido à entrada de levante e no resto do país começa o tal Verão que não tiveram. 

Já os bombeiros, a partir de 3ªfeira não vão ter mãos a medir, começa tudo a arder como é hábito em Portugal.


----------



## beachboy30 (7 Ago 2011 às 23:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na 3ªfeira haverá uma pequena descida no Algarve devido à entrada de levante e no resto do país começa o tal Verão que não tiveram.



 Também merecemos, nós aqui pelo litoral oeste. O Verão não pode ser só no Algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2011 às 23:13)

beachboy30 disse:


> Também merecemos, nós aqui pelo litoral oeste. O Verão não pode ser só no Algarve.



Claro que merecem beachboy30 e por mim, até dava o calor do Algarve a vocês. 

Uma boa semana para todos irem até à praia e verem as meninas em biquini na praia.


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Ago 2011 às 02:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mais um dia em que a máxima de Faro é a mais elevada do país. O vento ao rodar para Norte, transporta o ar quente do Alentejo e que faz disparar a temperatura em Faro. Eu tinha um e-mail do IM sobre o fenómeno que eles chamam apesar que não encontrar esse e-mail, mas tenho quase a certeza que eles chamam efeito de Foehn.



Sem dúvida Algarvio. Eu assumo que cometi um erro há umas mensagens atrás por não ter reparado na direção do vento.... sei lá pq motivo mas tinha pensado que o vento para 2a feira era de SE. 
Percebo perfeitamente.
Atenção que pode haver Föhn na Serra Algarvia! ninguém disse que não existia (nem eu)!
O que eu disse era que amanhã/hoje o efeito não sera sensivel por haver baixa humidade no ar. Agora que o ar aquece por radiação... aquece.

Continuo curioso, sobretudo com o que vem depois do fim de semana.... parece tudo tão encaixadinho que faz impressão


----------



## Aurélio (8 Ago 2011 às 10:31)

Nos próximos dias o tempo irá estar mais quente ... com temperaturas a aproximarem-se dos 40ºC no interior, mas contudo parece-me que os dois principais modelos GFS e ECM não estão assim tão de acordo quanto isso no que ao calor diz respeito dado que me parece que o ECM está mais quente do GFS !!

Espreitando lá mais pra frente em jeito de curiosidade os modelos mantém a mesma caracteristica desde há uns meses ... Setembro e Outubro instável e depois secura !!
Mais certezas apenas lá pro 15 Setembro !!


----------



## F_R (8 Ago 2011 às 13:23)

TEMPERATURAS ALTAS NOS PRÓXIMOS DIAS EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL


Com o anticiclone dos Açores a estender-se em crista até à Europa central, o Centro de Análise e Previsão do Tempo do Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P. (IM) prevê para hoje e até à próxima quarta-feira, dia 10 de agosto, uma subida da temperatura máxima em todo o território do continente, que será mais acentuada durante o dia de amanhã, em especial no litoral oeste.

Para amanhã em Lisboa prevê-se uma temperatura máxima de 36ºC e para o Porto de 30ºC, valores acima da normal 1971-2000 para esta época. Para quarta-feira, dia 10, prevê-se novo aumento da temperatura, em especial nas regiões do interior norte e centro, com temperaturas máximas que poderão atingir 33ºC no Porto, 32ºC em Bragança, 38º em Évora, 37ºC em Beja e 32ºC em Faro. 

A temperatura mínima registará também uma ligeira subida em todo o território.

O vento soprará em geral fraco do quadrante norte, com intensidade moderada de noroeste no litoral oeste.

O Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P. recomenda para este período alguns cuidados na exposição ao Sol e ao calor, particularmente aos grupos populacionais mais vulneráveis.

IM


----------



## beachboy30 (8 Ago 2011 às 16:38)

Boas tardes . 

Com um ligeiro abrandamento no próximo fim de semana no que a temperaturas diz respeito, parece certo que "habemos Verão". A semana seguinte, apesar de não se perspectivar tão quente como esta, será certamente de meter inveja a muitos dias de Julho, ainda assim... Vento, tal como tivemos tantos dias em Julho com a nortada sinóptica, é coisa que parece que não vai haver, pelo menos nos próximos 8 a 10 dias... Esta é pelo menos a tendência... Mais para a frente é futurologia pura .

Impressionante, às 16h ainda estava vento de NE na praia da Rainha! Nesta altura do ano não costuma durar até tão tarde. Conclusão: mais calor nas praias (Caparica) que na cidade (Lisboa) .


----------



## stormy (8 Ago 2011 às 17:41)

O GFS12z acentua o calor, mas tambem modela alguma instabilidade para o final da semana, instabilidade essa que está dependente da força da capping layer sahariana nos niveis médios.

3f-5f

A extrutura anticiclonica em altitude reorganiza-se no NW de Africa, mantendo o AA forte e sob uma vasta area desde os Açores á Europa central.
Tempo quente e seco, com brisas maritimas fracas no litoral.

6f-Dom

Uma perturbação em altura, associada a uma depressão  centrada na Escócia apronfunda-se a oeste de Portugal até aos 33-35ºN.
Abaixo dos 700hpa predomina a situação anticiclonica, com uma advecção de ar quente, que abaixo dos 850hpa toma carateristicas Tropicais maritimas dada a origem numa pluma tropical no atlantico central.

Mantem-se o tempo quente, com a humidade a itensificar a sensação de calor...dependendo da intensidade da camada de ar saariano nos niveis medios poderá ou não ocorrer instabilidade convectiva..sendo essa mais favoravel no sul e no centro do pais, associada ao forte aquecimento diurno.

Dom-4f

A passagem de uma zona frontal entre os Açores e a Galiza poderá deixar o tempo mais nublado no norte.
A sul  mantem-se um resiliente anticiclone nos niveis medios e baixos, associado a massas de ar quente respectivamente de origem tropical nos niveis baixos e saariana nos niveis medios.
Com o passar do tempo a perturbação em altitude tende a degenerar, o que facilita o reestablecimento de um forte e estavel regime anticiclonico com o retorno do tempo seco e estavel.


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Ago 2011 às 12:23)

Excelente análise e previsão, a muitos dias de antecedência, de vários membros do forum (*excluindo* a minha pessoa).
Realmente registo o ventinho de NE desde as 10h e afigura-se o dia mais quente do ano (na minha estação).

bom verão para todos nós


----------



## stormy (9 Ago 2011 às 18:28)

...GFS 12z...

O GFS tem sido congruente no cenário tanto a curto como no longo prazo.

4f (10ago)5f (11ago):

Mantem-se um extenso domo anticiclonico em altura sobre a PI, a posição do AA favorece a difusão desde SE de uma massa continental saariana.
O vento á superficie predomina do quadrante leste, com SE moderado no Algarve e no baixo alentejo.

5f (11ago)Sab (13ago):

A passagem de uma perturbação nos niveis altos, associada a  um cavado a NW, poderá deixar o tempo mais instavel no centro e no sul.
Poderão ocorrer aguaceiros ou trovoadas dispersos e pouco frequentes especialmente durante a tarde e com maior incidencia no interior.
Nos niveis medios e baixos predomina no entanto uma circulação anticiclonica a que está associada uma massa de ar quente.
Espera-se uma ligeira descida da temperatura no sul e uma subida na região norte.

Sab ( 13ago)Dom (14 ago):

O cavado em altura cruza a PI, deixando Portugal sob um regime de NW em altitude.
Dá-se a estabilização da atmosfera  alta e média, mas devido á entrada á superficie do reminescente de uma superficie frontal associada a uma depressão centrada na Escócia, o céu deverá tornar-se nublado por estratocumulus e nebulosidade de fraca componente vertical.
A perturbação frontal de niveis baixos deverá deixar alguma precipitação a norte de Sintra-Estrela dada a advecção de massas de ar muito humidas e quentes desde uma pluma tropical no Atlantico norte.
As temperaturas descerão, especialmente no litoral e na região norte, não só deevido á nebulosidade mas tambem á rotação do vento para NW/W.
A sul o tempo deverá manter-se seco dada a influencia de uma crista anticiclonica nos niveis baixos...no Algarve teremos uma situação de nortada com dias quentes e noites algo frescas tendo em conta o habitual.

2f (15ago)4f ( 17ago):

Com a resurgencia da crista subtropical, regressa o tempo seco e soalheiro com o AA a estender-se para NE.
As temperaturas sobem mas no Litoral a brisa moderada de NW deverá instalar-se durante a tarde, já que o fluxo sinoptico de NE será contrariado pela manutenção de massas de ar mais frias ao largo da costa, forçando-se assim a brisa.

4f (17ago)5f (18ago):

Uma nova perturbação frontal aproxima-se da PI, associada a um cavado em altura.
No Norte e Centro deverá ocorrer alguma precipitação, mais uma vez uma massa de ar tropical deverá dar origem a um manto de nuvens estratiformes baixas e médias com a ocorrencia de periodos de chuva fraca, especialmente a norte de Sintra-Estrela.
As temperaturas descem, nomeadamente no norte, já que no sul o céu deverá manter-se menos nublado .
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NW.

6f ( 19ago)Dom (21ago):

A dorsal subtropical regenera-se, fazendo com que o AA se estenda outra vez pelo golfo de biscaia.
Um cavado na zona dos Açores mantem uma advecção quente sobre a PI...voltando as temperaturas a subir sob o céu limpo e um regime de N/NE nos niveis baixos.

Para a 3a semana do mês a tendencia é de um Atlantico mais activo, tanto a nivel da actividade tropical como da extratropical, numa sinóptica que favorece a situação de bom tempo na PI.
No entanto a ocasional chegada de perturbações da frente polar poderá causar tempo mais instavel, ou então o aumento da circulação de N associada a reminescentes da actividade frontal...mas sengundo a analise dos cenario mediano e modal do NAEFS há uma maior tendencia para a situação anticiclonica estavel.
Este padrão deverá continuar por algumas semanas, podendo ainda haver algum episodio de calor mais significativo até inicios ou meados de Setembro.


----------



## David sf (9 Ago 2011 às 18:55)

stormy disse:


> ...GFS 12z...
> 
> O GFS tem sido congruente no cenário tanto a curto como no longo prazo.
> (...)



É mais ou menos o que eu acho, apesar de acreditar que a longo prazo, a partir de meados da próxima semana, se possa instalar no Atlântico um padrão "ondulado", com grande variação meteorológica pela PI, alternando um ou dois dias de circulação continental com um ou dois dias de circulação oceânica.

Referes o cenário modal do NAEFS, mas este modelo tem dois problemas:

1 - Estatístico: A longo prazo, caso 33% dos ensembles prevejam a passagem do cavado no dia X, outros 33% no dia X+1 e os restantes 33% no dia X+2, o cenário modal, nem o mediano, vêm esse cavado.

2 - Qualidade dos modelos utilizados: Dão a mesma importância às perturbações do GFS, que têm qualidade, como as do CMC, que não têm qualidade nenhuma.


----------



## stormy (9 Ago 2011 às 19:08)

David sf disse:


> É mais ou menos o que eu acho, apesar de acreditar que a longo prazo, a partir de meados da próxima semana, se possa instalar no Atlântico um padrão "ondulado", com grande variação meteorológica pela PI, alternando um ou dois dias de circulação continental com um ou dois dias de circulação oceânica.
> 
> Referes o cenário modal do NAEFS, mas este modelo tem dois problemas:
> 
> ...



Tens razão

Quanto ao padrão instavel..já tinhamos discutido isso..
Concordo contigo mas não no timing.
O que penso que se vai passar...e vai de encontro ao cenario de longo termo do GFS e mesmo do ECMWF...este ultimo sempre um pouco mais instavel, mas que tem mantido uma ideia tambem razoavelmente proxima da minha...é que  até meados de Setembro possa haver uma predominancia de um regime zonal mais intenso, dadas as depressões mais fortes no Atlantico, alimentadas pelos restos dos sistemas tropicais.

Enquanto isso se der, teremos um padrão mais anticiclonico..com ocasionais periodos de instabilidade...mas com apredominacia do regime anticiclonico e da advecção de massas de ar quentes.

A partir de meados de Setembro, já acredito que se possa entrar num regime mais ondulatorio.
Com um cavado a establecer-se no Atlantico central, teriamos ora dias mais quentes e soalheiros, ora dias de instabilidade.
Esse padrão a manter-se pelo Outono até Dezembro.

Não digo que desde finais deste mês não se começem a esboçar traços desse padrão instavel.
Sinais tais como os modelos começarem a fragmentar a dorsal Atlantica, ou a meter uma ou outra ULL no Atlantico central que eventualmente chegue á PI deverão começar a aparecer..
Mas a dorsal Africana em principio manterá a resiliencia, dai o tempo de verão que acho que vamos ter nestas semanas.

Só quando a dorsal atlantica se fragmentar, quando os EUA entrarem num padrão mais estavel á medida que a energia tropical e radiativa se esgota, é que o Atlantico se tornará mais activo, acabando ultimamente por se erodir a dorsal Africana.
Esta situação deverá dar origem a um Outono tépido e com precipitações acima da média ou pelo menos na média..antes que retorne a NAO+ associada a uma la niña vigorosa.


----------



## David sf (9 Ago 2011 às 21:56)

stormy disse:


> Tens razão
> 
> Quanto ao padrão instavel..já tinhamos discutido isso..
> Concordo contigo mas não no timing.
> ...



O obstáculo à instalação da circulação zonal, é o regresso do bloqueio russo. Aliás, o padrão previsto para a semana que vem, só difere de Julho, porque não há uma dorsal estável no Atlântico, a oeste dos Açores, porque de resto é igual, com a dorsal africana no sobre as Baleares:


----------



## stormy (9 Ago 2011 às 23:30)

David sf disse:


> O obstáculo à instalação da circulação zonal, é o regresso do bloqueio russo. Aliás, o padrão previsto para a semana que vem, só difere de Julho, porque não há uma dorsal estável no Atlântico, a oeste dos Açores, porque de resto é igual, com a dorsal africana no sobre as Baleares:



Referi isso há pouco no post.
Teremos um cavado a influenciar o estadi do tempo na 5f da proxima semana.
Mas é passageiro.
Quanto ao bloqueio russo, acho improvavel que regresse, embora os modelos tendam a colocar ali uma crista...vão retirando com o aproximar da coisa..
Mas realmente o que me intriga é esse bloqueio russo que tivemos em 2010 e em jul deste ano...weirdo


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2011 às 11:09)

Bem já so tenho olhos para a noite de quinta, madrugada de sexta e ainda dia de sexta para as possíveis trovoadas a começar em principio mais no litoral sul e a se estender durante a sexta ao interior  já as altas temperaturas vão acabar a partir dessa mesma sexta mas vai continuar calor na mesma nos dias seguintes  dá para todos


----------



## rozzo (10 Ago 2011 às 11:31)

miguel disse:


> Bem já so tenho olhos para a noite de quinta, madrugada de sexta e ainda dia de sexta para as possíveis trovoadas a começar em principio mais no litoral sul e a se estender durante a sexta ao interior  já as altas temperaturas vão acabar a partir dessa mesma sexta mas vai continuar calor na mesma nos dias seguintes  dá para todos



Miguel, vendo os outputs do GFS, os valores de precipitação, a quase ausência de CAPE nessas horas de precipitação, e acima de tudo, os mapas de nuvens, em que a chuva coincide apenas com nuvens altas e algumas médias, e 0 de baixas..
Parece-me mais uma daquelas situações que o GFS modela "moderadamente bem", do que aqui se tem chamado "cadáveres marroquinos". Portanto, camada de nuvens de base alta, vindas do mar, com alguma chuva fraca, e apenas um ou outro raio disperso. Nunca nada de muito emocionante em princípio.

Claro que 1 em cada 5 destas situações surpreende, especialmente quando há muito calor acumulado, e especialmente quando essas massas de nuvens chegam de noite/madrugada (pico da convecção sobre mar), o que até é o caso aparentemente, portanto "nunca dizer nunca", até pode superar as expectativas. Mas neste tipo de situações, parece-me sempre melhor tê-las bastante baixas... Pois sinceramente (e espero estar bem enganado) não vejo para já nos modelos qualquer indício de instabilidade nos níveis baixos para a nossa região.


E também vendo os mapas do Lightning Wizard, as chances de "coisas bem formadas" mesmo vindo do mar, parece-me claramente melhor para o Algarve, tal como na semana passada. É lá que os campos usualmente associados a convecção vinda do mar estão mais simpáticos, e os LCL's bem mais baixos. Além claro da ajudinha da água mais quente por lá.

A conversa depois para o interior do país, isso já é outra.....


----------



## Geiras (10 Ago 2011 às 11:34)

miguel disse:


> Bem já so tenho olhos para a noite de quinta, madrugada de sexta e ainda dia de sexta para as possíveis trovoadas a começar em principio mais no litoral sul e a se estender durante a sexta ao interior



Ai os foguetes antes da festa!
A mim parece-me que o interior é que vai beneficiar com tudo


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Ago 2011 às 16:12)

Ao contrário do que sinceramente eu esperava, o dia de ontem e o de hoje estão a ser verdadeiramente quentes, dignos do máximo deste ano...
Agora é hora de ver aquilo que os modelos nos reservam para os próximos dias...

A influencia da localização alargada do AA desde os Açores até à costa ocidental da França vai-se perdendo ao longo dos próximos dias, com o AA a encolher até bem longe do Continente...andará à deriva a SO dos Açores...sem grande força diga-se...

Quinta e sexta-feira ainda serão dias quentes, com máximas não muito distantes das do dia de hoje...sábado sim já é notória uma quebra acentuada...
Amanhã então acima dos 35ºC no interior desde o Algarve até à Estrela...Na sexta dificilmente chegará aos 35ºC mesmo nos locais habitualmente mais quentes..e sábado poucos serão os sítios que passam dos 30ºC...Quebra entre os 7-10ºC em todo o Continente em Apenas 3 dias portanto...

Em relação à possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada, não é de descartar a sua possibilidade no Interior Alentejano no final da tarde/inicio da noite de amanhã...o CAPE é razoável, mas a humidade baixa (20-30%) e predominância de nuvens altas(quase 100%)deixa a desejar...mesmo assim pode haver "foguetes" associados a aguaceiros...

No Domingo no Minho e Douro Litoral passarão alguns restos do pós frontal resultante do cavado nas Ilhas Britânicas, mas se chover será pouca coisa...


----------



## beachboy30 (10 Ago 2011 às 16:44)

É certo que no fim de semana a temperatura vai descer, mas continuará a ter valores dignos de Verão. Julgo que a subida de Domingo passado para 2ª e 3ª feira desta semana foram bem mais acentuadas do que as descidas que vamos ter no fim de semana. 2ª feira esteve vento de NE pela Caparica até às 16h, o dia mais quente lá até agora dos últimos tempos (hoje e ontem está vento quase nulo, mas quando sopra é a famosa "brisa marítima", que refresca a temperatura).

De qualquer das formas, a temperatura tende a subir de novo a partir de 2ª feira, mantendo-se até 4ª (a partir daqui deverá descer de novo um pouco). 

O que é certo é que o Verão instalou-se de vez, com alguns altos e baixos aqui a ali e acima de tudo: vento nem vê-lo . Julho, coloca os olhos neste teu irmão Agosto .

Os modelos não mostram nada de extraordinário nas suas tendências no que respeita a grandes descidas de temperaturas, vento, ou mesmo precipitação (a haver será de origem convectiva).


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Ago 2011 às 17:05)

beachboy30 disse:


> Os modelos não mostram nada de extraordinário nas suas tendências no que respeita a grandes descidas de temperaturas, vento, ou mesmo precipitação (a haver será de origem convectiva).



Entre 7-10ºC não consideras uma descida de temperatura acentuada...?
Manter-se-ão os dias de Verão, temperaturas máximas próximas dos 30ºc em algumas zonas, mas não calor tão excessivo...
E embora a ventania de Julho pareça estar fora de hipóteses, à medida que o AA se deslocar para SO dos Açores(se tal acontecer mesmo) vai haver um aumento da intensidade do vento de NW certamente...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2011 às 19:16)

Era tão bom que isto na sexta-feira acontecesse





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## beachboy30 (11 Ago 2011 às 09:17)

Bons dias .

Grandes discrepâncias entre o GFS e ECMWF a partir da próxima 4ª/5ª feira feira. O ECMWF coloca uma depressão vigorosa a oeste da Irlanda, com muita influência no estado do tempo por cá, devido ao cavado ou restos de superfícies frontais associadas. As descidas de temperatura seriam bastante significativas. Parece-me um cenário demasiado instável para o período do ano em que estamos.

Por seu lado, o GFS é o oposto. Volta a colocar o AA a estender-se em crista pela P.I. e França, com a dorsal Africana bem perto de nós, onde as temperaturas iriam novamente subir para valores consideráveis (não tanto como esta semana), principalmente a partir de Sábado. 

Em que ficamos?


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2011 às 15:16)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> Grandes discrepâncias entre o GFS e ECMWF a partir da próxima 4ª/5ª feira feira. O ECMWF coloca uma depressão vigorosa a oeste da Irlanda, com muita influência no estado do tempo por cá, devido ao cavado ou restos de superfícies frontais associadas. As descidas de temperatura seriam bastante significativas. Parece-me um cenário demasiado instável para o período do ano em que estamos.
> 
> ...




O GFS é o modelo que tem apresentado maior consistencia, desde há varios dias e inclusivé nas runs das 06z e 18z...o que parece significar que é o modelo a seguir para já.

Novidades...
-Aumento da actividade tropical bastante acentuado a partir de Domingo, com a chegada de 4 Ondas tropicais bem desenvolvidas ao Atlantico Tropical.

Dado isto teremos um acrecentar de factores desestabilizantes, já que a evolução dos sistemas tropicais é complexa e incerta tal como o seu comportamento ao serem absorvidos na circulação extratropical.

A meu ver teremos um ou dois sistemas tropicais intensos a formar-se para a semana...os efeitos imediatos serão o fortalecimento do cinturão subtropical no Atlantico e na Africa..sendo que se prevê consensualmente que esses sistemas serão arrastados para NW, é de esperar um aumento da actividade extratropical no Atlantico central e ocidental no médio a longo prazo.
Acho povavel o cenario de tempo estavel do GFS, já que este modela um cavdo forte mais na região entre a Bermuda e a Gronelandia, o que manterá o AA a leste.
No entanto, é provavel a formação de perturbações em altitude quase estacionarias nos Açores á medida que as depressões Atlanticas se deslocam para E.

Mas por motivos que já expliquei, não acredito que a dorsal se rompa...acho mais plausivel a entrada de algumas ondulações do jet pela nossa latitude com o ocasional agravar do estado do tempo ( convecção)..mas manutenção do tempo de verão.

Só lá mais para finais de Setembro é que poderemos ver a dorsal Atlantica a quebrar..favorecendo um periodo mais instavel com o calor a ser intercalado por trovoadas ou periodos de fluxo de NW.

*Situação de convecção nas proximas 24-30h :*

Durante as proximas horas esperamos o iniciar de um periodo instavel, á medida que uma ULL se aproxima do Algarve e cruza o Alentejo no sentido SW-NE.
A partir das 16/18h é provavel que começemos a ter desenvolvimentos na zona sul, Serra Algarvia e Alentejo.
Durante a Noite a actividade podereá intensificar-se, nomeadamente entre as 22h e as 04h, extendendo-se a todo o sul.

Amanhã pelo final da manhã e durante a tarde a região mais instavel afectará o interior, nomeadamente da região centro entre o Alto Douro e a região do vale do Tejo interior.

Permanece a possibilidade de granizo isolado, rajadas de vento ocasionalmente mais intensas e precipitação localmente excessiva.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2011 às 15:33)

stormy disse:


> A partir das 16/18h é provavel que começemos a ter desenvolvimentos na zona sul, Serra Algarvia e Alentejo.
> Durante a Noite a actividade podereá intensificar-se, nomeadamente entre as 22h e as 04h, extendendo-se a todo o sul.
> 
> Amanhã pelo final da manhã e durante a tarde a região mais instavel afectará o interior, nomeadamente da região centro entre o Alto Douro e a região do vale do Tejo interior.
> ...



Já agora, aqui a zona margem sul, também tem a probabilidade de trovoada ou é mesmo só chuva ?

-----------

Tal como o ECMWF prevê ( Carta do IM ) uma célula forma-se a SW..Pode ser que acerte mais logo


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2011 às 21:14)

Mais uma vez o GFS12z mantem-se congruente.

Aproxima-se um fim de semana agradavel, com a entrada de ar tropical maritimo, porporcionando uma descida de temperatura e um ambiente mais humido e agradavel.
Mais a norte, a perturbação frontal de niveis baixos, que transporta a massa tropical, deverá deixar o céu mais nublado..mas no resto do pais os dias serão de céu pouco nublado e as noites poderão trazer nevoeiros.

Talvez no algarve ocorra uma ligeira subida da Tmax caso o fluxo de NW seja mais preponderante do que o que é actualmente modelado.

Entre 2f e 4f teremos uma subida de temperatura, com a entrada de ar mais seco e sob uma crista em altura que deixa o céu limpo.

Na 4f/5f, um cavado poderá originar alguma convecção no interior norte e centro..o intensificar da nortada deverá causar uma descida de temperatura no litoral e em menor escala no intetrior.

A partir de dia 19, pelos motivos que referi no outro post, teremos o regresso do tempo quente e da circulação anticiclonica.
Uma zona de pantano no atlantico central poderá ajudar ao establecimento de uma corrente quente de S na PI.

Resta referir que o começo desta tendencia de pantano/cavado no atlantico é o pronuncio do Outono que teremos...com o passar do tempo, e especialmente após meados ou finais de Setembro, a dorsal atlantica quebrará...dando-se o inicio de um Outono tépido e chuvoso..eventualmente similar á passada Primavera, mas menos quente já que Dezembro marca o inicio da NAO+..do tempo seco e fresco associado á corrente de NW..


----------



## beachboy30 (12 Ago 2011 às 09:13)

Entretanto o ECMWF já recuou naquela sua saída mais "instável" para o final da próxima semana e voltou a aproximar-se do GFS, que tem andado bastante consistente run após run no médio prazo. 

Assim sendo, e após uma descida das temperaturas neste fim de semana, eis que as mesmas voltam a subir a partir de 2ª feira, mantendo-se até 4ª feira (embora temperaturas não tão excessivas como esta semana). Depois será de esperar uma nova descida 5ª e 6ª feira devido a um cavado associado a uma depressão (mais 5ª feira), e depois... é aqui que os modelos divergem um pouco: o GFS coloca uma "cut-off" em cima de nós no final da semana, essencialmente 6ª e Sábado, o ECMWF volta a colocar o AA a estender-se em crista até à P.I. e França, com as temperaturas novamente a subir...

Vamos ver no que dá . Certo é que, para já, o Verão irá manter-se, com algumas flutuações, pelo menos até 4ª feira.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Ago 2011 às 09:48)

É certo que ainda falta bastante tempo, mas se tal coisa acontecer.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2011 às 12:22)

Entretanto, falando do dia de hoje, encontramos um embolsamento de ar frio no sudoeste de Portugal Continental, em deslocação para nordeste. Assim, o estado do tempo, nas próximas horas, tenderá a melhorar no Algarve (com a rotação do vento para oeste/noroeste) enquanto que nas regiões do interior (especialmente do norte e centro) vão desenvolver-se fenómenos convectivos ao longo da tarde.

Imagem de Satélite


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2011 às 13:33)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> É certo que ainda falta bastante tempo, mas se tal coisa acontecer.



De facto falta, logo...

Saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2011 às 15:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> De facto falta, logo...
> 
> Saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho



Precisamente..foi um devaneio do GFS, até porque quem previa esse tipo de cenário era o ECMWF que começou a recuar hoje.
É certo que falta tempo, mas em principio o cenário que vai sair será de calor...podendo haver algum evento de intabilidade mais para a frente no mês...mas nada de alarmante.


----------



## adiabático (12 Ago 2011 às 16:26)

Imagem interessante do meteosat:


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2011 às 16:29)

Lá para finais da  proxima semana teremos outra situação convectiva no interior, e uma descida de temperatura associada ao aumento da intensidade do fluxo de NW.
Isto deve-se á aproximação e passagem de um cavado em altitude, de maior expressão do que o que actualmente afecta o a Peninsula.

Apartir de dia 19 regressa o tempo quente....mais á frente avizinha-se um novo periodo mais instavel..e assim seguirá este e o proximo mes, com o calor a seguir-se a periodos mais instaveis e amenos.


----------



## Zorros (12 Ago 2011 às 16:45)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> É certo que ainda falta bastante tempo, mas se tal coisa acontecer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olá a todos! Sou completamente ignorante no tema mas acompanho assuidamente este fórum. Já tomei inúmeras decisões no meu emprego com as vossas previsões que me ajudaram a jogar em antecipação com o tempo. O que simboliza esta imagem ? Trovoada ? Abraço.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Ago 2011 às 17:44)

Posso esperar animação para Viseu ou não?


----------



## David sf (12 Ago 2011 às 20:31)

stormy disse:


> Precisamente..foi um devaneio do GFS, até porque quem previa esse tipo de cenário era o ECMWF que começou a recuar hoje.
> É certo que falta tempo, mas em principio o cenário que vai sair será de calor...podendo haver algum evento de intabilidade mais para a frente no mês...mas nada de alarmante.



Agora estão os dois de acordo. Seria algo espectacular:


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2011 às 20:47)

Zorros disse:


> Olá a todos! Sou completamente ignorante no tema mas acompanho assuidamente este fórum. Já tomei inúmeras decisões no meu emprego com as vossas previsões que me ajudaram a jogar em antecipação com o tempo. O que simboliza esta imagem ? Trovoada ? Abraço.



Instabilidade atmosférica. Leva a que se possam formar trovoadas, embora as mesmas não depende só deste factor, também dependem da pressão da humidade em altura das temperaturas a nível do solo etc.


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2011 às 21:27)

David sf disse:


> Agora estão os dois de acordo. Seria algo espectacular:



Pois seria
Mas foi uma reviravolta muito rapida...temos de ir seguindo a evolução daquele cavado na 5f, que só por si deverá gerar alguma instabilidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2011 às 22:17)

E por hoje devemos ficar assim.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2011 às 08:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> E por hoje devemos ficar assim.



Esse mapa não está certo pois a norte de Lisboa fizeram e ai não está nem uma...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Ago 2011 às 19:47)

Como era esperado o AA recuou para Oeste dos Açores e o tempo fresco por aqui está de regresso...
Veremos se é para manter ou não...

Pela análise os modelos esta será uma semana não muito quente segundo o GFS...vai valendo ao Algarve e ao Alentejo a dorsal africana que vai tendo alguma incursões até mais a norte, já que o AA além de sem muita força irá estar sobretudo de férias no Atlântico...
Máxima de 30-32ºC no interior norte e centro, mais próximos dos 35ºC no Alentejo e no litoral oeste com 25ºC nos melhores dias...
Da quarta para a frente vai-se alargar até às ilhas Britânicas e depois ruma à Escandinávia, mas muito enfraquecido...não provocará grandes alterações nas temperaturas máximas no Continente...Parece-me a possibilidade de termos algum fluxo de NE no próximo fim de semana.
O ECMWF vai prevendo algum calor para o próximo fim de semana...mas ainda muito distante até lá...


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Ago 2011 às 20:20)

Entretanto o ECMWF e GFS esfumaram por completo aquela "cut-off" junto ao continente no final da próxima semana... Assim sendo, pelo que eles mostram neste momento, teremos temperaturas razoáveis até 3ª feira, com regime de nortada da parte da tarde no litoral oeste (mas nada que se compare com aquela que tivemos em grande parte de Julho). Na zona de Lisboa, as temperaturas deverão chegar perto dos 30ºC. Quanto ao litoral oeste, depende da zona. Na Caparica, na zona onde me encontro, se o vento for de N/NW, as temperaturas poderão também chegar a valores perto dos 30ºC. Mais para o litoral norte, se a temperatura chegar aos 25 será uma sorte... 

Depois, 4ª e 5ª feira, seremos influenciados por um cavado, o que fará descer as temperaturas, mas a partir de 6ª feira o AA volta estender-se em crista até França, na zona da Biscaia, prometendo uma corrente de NE quente e seca, ao invés da tal "cut-off", o que poderá fazer subir significativamente as temperaturas, nomeadamente no litoral oeste... 

Vamos ver se acabo as minhas férias em grande, e sem ter ido para o Algarve (onde está quase sempre quente no Verão) .


----------



## meteo (14 Ago 2011 às 11:20)

Concordo beachboy. Pelo menos até Terça pelo litoral Sul e Centro nada tem a ver com o mes de Julho. Aqui em Torres Vedras serão dias típicos de Verão. Vento fraco de manhã,nortada moderada de tarde e temperaturas máximas por volta dos 24/27ºC. Por aqui tem sido um Agosto normal e parece que vai continuar,ao contrário de Julho com nortada muito acima do normal tanto em dias como em intensidade do vento.
Ondulação nos próximos dias também mais calma pela Costa Ocidental(Até Quarta pelo menos) com ondas de 0,5/1m de altura...


----------



## meteo (14 Ago 2011 às 20:29)

meteo disse:


> Vento fraco de manhã,*nortada moderada de tarde *e temperaturas máximas por volta dos 24/27ºC. .



Mentira.Teve uma tarde de praia fantástica pela zona Oeste,perto de Torres Vedras,vento muito fraco toda a tarde,céu limpo e muito calor.
 E olhando para o Windguru(costuma acertar no vento),até Terça aqui pode-se ter vento fraco todo o dia,ou no máximo fraco a moderado de tarde com algum calor! 
Não é preciso ter lestada para termos calor nas praias! Até porque com lestada(muito calor no interior no Verão),se entra nortada de tarde pelo maior gradiente de temperaturas entre o interior e litoral por vezes forma-se nortada bem maior que nestes dias de algum calor.


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Ago 2011 às 09:47)

Bem, o ECMWF e GFS voltam a colocar a "cut-off" numa posição muito boa para uns fenómenos convectivos no continente no final da semana... É um tira e mete neste momento . Poderemos ter esses tais fenómenos ou... simplesmente calor .

Neste momento ainda é cedo, é aguardar.


----------



## David sf (15 Ago 2011 às 10:10)

Muito provavelmente, a terceira cut-off do mês, já é vista na média dos ensemble, tanto do GFS como do ECMWF:











Mesmo a longo prazo mantém-se a tendência para a manutenção do cavado bastante perto da PI, o que sugere que a instabilidade pode manter-se no que resta deste mês:


----------



## David sf (15 Ago 2011 às 11:25)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> É certo que ainda falta bastante tempo, mas se tal coisa acontecer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



120 horas depois, está praticamente igual:


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2011 às 11:59)

Embora, em termos de precipitação não seja nada de muito irrelevante nesta altura. Mas a carta que o David sf colocou faz lembrar-me o Agosto de 2007. Onde caíram 54 mm em Faro.

Em Olhão para sábado prevê Cape de 2233 e LI -8 impressionante mesmo.


----------



## Geiras (15 Ago 2011 às 14:33)

Há uns dias previa-se bastante instabilidade, ontem não se previa absolutamente nada, agora vejo este cenário de novo!





Até o litoral norte:


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Ago 2011 às 14:54)

PORRA, vem lá lama outra vez ? Ainda choveu lama há uns dias, quero lavar o carro 

Só acredito em trovoadas quando as vir, até lá não acredito em nada, mas a esmola pelos vistos é muita o que irá sobrar ?


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2011 às 16:05)

Capaz de ser outro devaneio do GFS  Por aqui seria festa autêntica com uma boa chuvada também.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2011 às 16:21)

Não se trata do GFS neste momento são todos os modelos a preverem Trovoadas no final da semana logo a probabilidade de acontecer e visto estarmos já dentro dessa semana são muito altas...na minha opinião é um dado já dado como certo, veremos é se será tão intenso como mostra agora ou se até lá reduz um pouco a sua severidade.


----------



## Geiras (15 Ago 2011 às 16:40)

Eu não estou a ser pessimista apenas achei engraçado ao facto de o GFS prever este cenário há uns dias, posteriormente não se previa instabilidade alguma e agora volta a colocar Portugal sobre esta situação, que acredito que poderá ser bastante severa em algumas regiões visto já estarmos nos meses onde começam a haver estas trovoadas 

Agora estou mais optimista porque não é apenas o GFS mas sim todos os modelos estão muito semelhantes, tal como o Miguel disse


----------



## icewoman (15 Ago 2011 às 17:41)

boa tarde,

alguém pode me indicar como posso ter acesso ás previsoes do ECMWF e  do GFS? 

Antes eu ia ao meteo alerta mas agora esta indisponivel?


----------



## Lightning (15 Ago 2011 às 17:44)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> alguém pode me indicar como posso ter acesso ás previsoes do ECMWF e  do GFS?
> 
> Antes eu ia ao meteo alerta mas agora esta indisponivel?




Boa tarde icewoman. Pode ter acesso aos modelos do GFS neste link:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php

E pode ter acesso aos modelos do ECMWF neste link:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php


---


Esta última saída das 12z do GFS manteve tudo e até carregou um bocado na precipitação.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2011 às 17:51)

Uma imagem para guardar


----------



## Aurélio (15 Ago 2011 às 23:25)

Sabendo-se como funciona estas depressões eu não começaria ainda a cantar de galo, e creio mesmo que apenas na Quarta-Feira teremos certezas se esta depressão existe ou não.
Ou melhor não é se ela existe ou não .. mas sim se terá alguma repercussão ou influência no tempo ....
Por exemplo esta run em termos de precipitação está a ser um desastre completo na run das 18h do GFS !!


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2011 às 23:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Sabendo-se como funciona estas depressões eu não começaria ainda a cantar de galo, e creio mesmo que apenas na Quarta-Feira teremos certezas se esta depressão existe ou não.
> Ou melhor não é se ela existe ou não .. mas sim se terá alguma repercussão ou influência no tempo ....
> Por exemplo esta run em termos de precipitação está a ser um desastre completo na run das 18h do GFS !!



Não se trata se vai repercutir no estado do tempo.... mas sim se as trovoadas serão menos ou mais frequentes e dispersas e se com muito ou pouco calor, tipo esta run das 18 afasta mais a cut para oeste e com isso arrasta uma massa muito quente para cima do continente e trovoadas mas mais dispersas menos frequentes, a colocação da depressão é extremamente importante!! eu pela tendência que vejo penso que será colocada  a depressão bem mais perto e com isso menos calor e tempo mais instável! veremos amanha o que nos mostra os modelos


----------



## stormy (15 Ago 2011 às 23:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Sabendo-se como funciona estas depressões eu não começaria ainda a cantar de galo, e creio mesmo que apenas na Quarta-Feira teremos certezas se esta depressão existe ou não.
> Ou melhor não é se ela existe ou não .. mas sim se terá alguma repercussão ou influência no tempo ....
> Por exemplo esta run em termos de precipitação está a ser um desastre completo na run das 18h do GFS !!



Em principio teremos a passagem de um cavado na 6f, mas a formação de uma cut-off e o seu futuro está dependente da intensidade do jet, que por sua vez está dependente de uma ciclogenese a SE da Gronelandia, que por sua vez está dependente do comportamento da transição extratropical da TS Gert...e mesmo esse processo está dependente da intensidade da Gert...
Portanto..como se vê...é praticamente impossivel adivinhar o que se vai passar ao certo na 6f/sab 

Esta incerteza é clarissima no ensemble das 12z:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Para já apenas podemos afirmar com clareza que dia 18 teremos a aproximação de um cavado...e pelo que vi na run das 12z, é um sistema de fraca expressão á superficie..
Ou seja, nos niveis baixos predomina o fluxo anticiclonico, com a entrada de ar de origem subtropical maritima, enquanto em altura teremos o gradual avançar de uma bolsa de ar mais frio associada a uma ondulação do jet.
Só por si este cenario poderá resultar em alguma instabilidade.

A partir de dia 19/20...nada está defenido..alguns modelos simplesmente passam-nos com o cavado em cima e restituem  a dorsal vinda de W..outros metem a cut-off, uns mais a oeste e outros mais a leste..e é assim..tudo muito incerto.
A minha experiencia leva-me a querer que se vai formar uma cut-off efectivamente, mas é muito cedo para ter certezas absolutas.

No médio e longo termo, aquela concordancia é enganadora...pois não só tudo vai depender do comportamento do cavado da 6f, como de mais 5 ondas tropicais no Atlantico e em Africa que sabe-se lá no que vão dar...


Nesta fase há pouco que se possa dizer..


----------



## David sf (15 Ago 2011 às 23:56)

stormy disse:


> Esta incerteza é clarissima no ensemble das 12z:



A dispersão nas temperaturas deve-se à posição da cut-off, e não à sua existência. Todas as perturbações do GFS às 12z, com excepção de 1, mostram essa cut-off entre os Açores e continente.

A dúvida prende-se agora sobre a posição final desta depressão, que pode afastar-se e meter calor africano, ficar bem próxima e trazer convectividade, ou, na hipótese mais provável, formar-se longe, injectando calor, e aproximar-se aos poucos, originando maior instabilidade.


----------



## stormy (16 Ago 2011 às 00:23)

David sf disse:


> A dispersão nas temperaturas deve-se à posição da cut-off, e não à sua existência. Todas as perturbações do GFS às 12z, com excepção de 1, mostram essa cut-off entre os Açores e continente.
> 
> A dúvida prende-se agora sobre a posição final desta depressão, que pode afastar-se e meter calor africano, ficar bem próxima e trazer convectividade, ou, na hipótese mais provável, formar-se longe, injectando calor, e aproximar-se aos poucos, originando maior instabilidade.



Concerteza..eu só referi as possibilidades varias que existem.
Concordo com o teu cenário provavel, mas mesmo assim prefiro não avançar muito com certezas pois desta vez a sinóptica está um pouco mais complexa


----------



## stormy (16 Ago 2011 às 01:35)

O ensemble das 18z inclina-se de modo geral para o que referia o Davidsf, com a Cut-off a forma-se a W e movimentando-se para NE lentamente.

Teriamos o cavado na 5f/6f e depois a Cut-off a formar-se a partir do cavado na 6f, empurrando ar quente sob a PI.
Mas esta run tambem levantou o cenario em que a cut-off se forma, aproxima-se um pouco do continente, e depois é integrada na circulação de E a SE de uma bolsa anticiclonica em altitude que se reforça no Atlantico, tal faria a cut-off ser arrastada para o Atlantico central.

Para já...pode-se dizer que na 5f/6f com o aproximar do cavado poderemos já ter alguma instabilidade, e uma ligeira descida da temperatura associada a uma pluma de ar mais fresco vinda de N na circulação do AA.
O fim de semara seria mais quente com fluxo de NE e uma penetração de ar quente vindo de Africa...tal ar quente e seco não é muito bom para a convecção, mas caso a cut-off se aproxime o forçamento e o ar frio em altura seriam suficientes para atiçar a convecção durante o Sabado e o Domingo.

Depois de Domingo...não temos ainda nada defenido, já que a cut-off tanto pode ser arrastada para SW num pantano em altura entre a dorsal Africana e a Atlantica, ou pode ser integrada na circulação zonal  sendo arrastada para NE sobre a PI.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Ago 2011 às 09:32)

Hum ... estas runs de hoje não são nada famosas em termos de precipitação e até mesmo em termos de trovoada já teve melhor cenário.
Ou seja o ECM e GFS pouco ou nada dão em termos de precipitação e os restantes modelos estão bem mais optimistas relativamente a este cenário sendo mesmo que alguns modelos prolongam e dão precipitação no sul entre Sexta e terça feira ....

No dia de hoje tudo muito indefinido ainda ....


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2011 às 09:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Hum ... estas runs de hoje não são nada famosas em termos de precipitação e até mesmo em termos de trovoada já teve melhor cenário.
> Ou seja o ECM e GFS pouco ou nada dão em termos de precipitação e os restantes modelos estão bem mais optimistas relativamente a este cenário sendo mesmo que alguns modelos prolongam e dão precipitação no sul entre Sexta e terça feira ....
> 
> No dia de hoje tudo muito indefinido ainda ....



Eu gosto ainda mesmo das saídas de hoje!! está bem bom para o Litoral em especial!! só não me agrada a pluma de ar muito quente que atira para cima por dois dias com dias e noites muito quentes, devido a posição mais a oeste a cut-off mas basta um movimento mais a este para isto já ser diferente menos tempo tórrido e mais instabilidade! como está agora seria tempo muito quente por uns dois dias e aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no Litoral veremos se fica assim ou ainda altera alguma coisa


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Ago 2011 às 09:42)

Nas actuais run's do ECMWF e GFS, com a posição da "cut-off" a oeste/sudoeste do continente, a entrada de ar bastante quente de origem africana seria bastante significativa, especialmente Sábado... 

As peças do "puzzle" estão todas lá. O que iremos ter? Fenómenos convectivos? Poeira africana apenas com bastante calor associado à posição da "cut-off"? A ver vamos .


----------



## Aurélio (16 Ago 2011 às 09:48)

beachboy30 disse:


> Nas actuais run's do ECMWF e GFS, com a posição da "cut-off" a oeste/sudoeste do continente, a entrada de ar bastante quente de origem africana seria bastante significativa, especialmente Sábado...
> 
> As peças do "puzzle" estão todas lá. O que iremos ter? Fenómenos convectivos? Poeira africana apenas com bastante calor associado à posição da "cut-off"? A ver vamos .



Pois e olhando ao site do IM agora já actualizado com as previsões do dia de hoje para os próximos 10 dias foi-se a chuva e apareceu o calor, com Beja a atingir temperaturas na ordem dos 38ºC na Sexta e no Sábado !!

Mas existe claramente ainda hipóteses de retrocesso ....


----------



## Geiras (16 Ago 2011 às 13:20)

o IM escreveu isto na previsão descritiva:



> Previsão para 6ª feira, 19 de agosto de 2011
> 
> Céu geralmente pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade durante
> a tarde com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros
> e trovoadas, em especial nas regiões do Centro e Sul.



Mas o que é verdade é que a precipitação tem vindo a diminuir bastante já para não falar do cape que rondava os 2000 J/Kg e agora nem aos 1000 chega.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Ago 2011 às 13:30)

Geiras disse:


> o IM escreveu isto na previsão descritiva:
> 
> 
> 
> Mas o que é verdade é que a precipitação tem vindo a diminuir bastante já para não falar do cape que rondava os 2000 J/Kg e agora nem aos 1000 chega.



Sim, a precipitação tem diminuído bastante, mas o cape continua acima dos 1000, embora seja em apenas "uma quadricula".


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2011 às 13:45)

É aguardar pelas próximas saidas..


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2011 às 17:05)

O GFS deve estar só um bocadinho enganado a partir de Domingo..

Então de Domingo para 2ª feira aumenta em C.Branco de 25 para 40C de máxima? 15C de subida de temperatura?


----------



## Lightning (16 Ago 2011 às 17:36)

Neste momento e avaliando esta última saída mais recente do GFS, 12z, este modelo mantém-se firme com a depressão para o fim-de-semana. Quase sem ter alterado a sua localização (que agora está mais para oeste), os níveis de CAPE subiram ligeiramente. O que não vai faltar, graças ao posicionamento da depressão, é calor 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


------






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Já no que toca a quantidades de precipitação, eh.... "vai-se andando"....


----------



## Geiras (16 Ago 2011 às 17:39)

Esta saída das 12z do GFS volta a meter mais Cape e precipitação para o sábado...os modelos ainda estão muito indecisos...


----------



## Aurélio (16 Ago 2011 às 17:40)

Paulo H disse:


> O GFS deve estar só um bocadinho enganado a partir de Domingo..
> 
> Então de Domingo para 2ª feira aumenta em C.Branco de 25 para 40C de máxima? 15C de subida de temperatura?



Porque será não é ???

Do que será que temos estado aqui a falar há dois dias .... ou teremos instabilidade / muita instabilidade ou teremos imenso calor !!


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Ago 2011 às 17:47)

Se se mantiver a "cut-off" na zona onde está a ser modelada... Ui, que grande braseiro que aí vem para 6ª e Sábado...  Corrente de E sem parar, o dia todo... Até mudar para S/SO de Sábado e Domingo e refrescar...

Quanto a trovoadas... Elas vão andar aí, a questão é: onde?


----------



## Geiras (16 Ago 2011 às 17:48)

beachboy30 disse:


> Quanto a trovoadas... Elas vão andar aí, a questão é: onde?



Como sempre, fogem para Espanha


----------



## vitamos (16 Ago 2011 às 18:01)

Paulo H disse:


> O GFS deve estar só um bocadinho enganado a partir de Domingo..
> 
> Então de Domingo para 2ª feira aumenta em C.Branco de 25 para 40C de máxima? 15C de subida de temperatura?



Paulo, não sei de onde retiraste essa info... Pela run das 12z vejo para Castelo Branco máximas a rondar os 36ºC na Sexta feira e depois a descerem para cerca de 30ºC quer no fim de semana quer 2ª feira.

A colocação da cut off a Sudoeste favorece a a subida de ar quente proveniente do norte de África. Pequenas oscilações da posição da cut off vão determinar 2 coisas. A intensidade do calor e a intensidade da instabilidade que nos vai atingir.

Ainda continua difícil determinar a intensidade deste evento...


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2011 às 18:39)

vitamos disse:


> Paulo, não sei de onde retiraste essa info... Pela run das 12z vejo para Castelo Branco máximas a rondar os 36ºC na Sexta feira e depois a descerem para cerca de 30ºC quer no fim de semana quer 2ª feira.
> 
> A colocação da cut off a Sudoeste favorece a a subida de ar quente proveniente do norte de África. Pequenas oscilações da posição da cut off vão determinar 2 coisas. A intensidade do calor e a intensidade da instabilidade que nos vai atingir.
> 
> Ainda continua difícil determinar a intensidade deste evento...



Agora já está bem..  tinha visto no gráfico do GFS do fórum, mas era da run anterior, das 06z!


----------



## Microburst (16 Ago 2011 às 18:57)

Portanto, e de acordo com o que aqui têm estado a dizer, os 37ºC de temperatura máxima previstos para a região da Grande Lisboa na Sexta e Sábado no site do IM não são um erro, mas sim uma realidade?


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Ago 2011 às 19:51)

Nesta última run, o ECMWF aproximou ligeiramente a "cut-off" do nosso continente, portanto menos calor e... mais instabilidade... Isto vai ser até à última...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2011 às 22:24)

A run das 12 do ECMWF está bem interessante para o Algarve, para 6ªfeira e sábado.  6ªfeira com máxima de 31ºC e Sábado de 26ºC, tanto para 6ªfeira e Sábado está previsto aguaceiros e trovoada.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Ago 2011 às 22:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A run das 12 do ECMWF está bem interessante para o Algarve, para 6ªfeira e sábado.  6ªfeira com máxima de 31ºC e Sábado de 26ºC, tanto para 6ªfeira e Sábado está previsto aguaceiros e trovoada.



O destaque desta saida é de facto a sua aproximação mas contudo não será muito simpática para o Algarve porque tem menor probabilidade de precipitação face ao restante território mas sim já foi bom a aproximação.

Chamo a atenção pelo facto desta cut-off parecer ser absorvida cada vez mais depressa sendo assim que a sua passagem pelo nosso território deverá ser bem rápida !!

Importa ainda saber a quantidade de precipitação e a trovoada que esta dará ...
O que mostra o ECM entraria ao fim da tarde de Sexta no litoral sul, entrando depois com mais força entre Sines e Mondego ... podendo atingir intensidade maior já no Domingo no interior Norte no Domingo ...

Isto na minha tentativa de leitura dos mapas dado que não tenho acesso aos gráficos da precipitação ....


----------



## Snifa (16 Ago 2011 às 23:28)

a run 18z do Gfs carrega bem na precipitação aqui para o Norte, e também parte do Centro lá para sábado à noite... com um possível SCM ( sistema convectivo de mesoescala) estando a zona Norte  a receber a circulação mais de SE da cut off... ainda a 96 horas de distância...












É o tira e põe dos modelos... veremos no fim o que isto vai dar.. :assobio: mas alguma  instabilidade parece mais ou menos garantida... .


----------



## Geiras (16 Ago 2011 às 23:50)

Esta saída das 18z do GFS está ainda melhor que a anterior... estou mesmo para ver no que vai dar, estamos a 90 horas.


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2011 às 23:53)

Simplesmente divinal! para alguns locais poderia ser muito mau mas não vamos pensar nisso agora nada está ainda definido...mas que vamos ter instabilidade já não restam duvidas quanto a mim e já não restavam desde ontem  ainda tem várias saídas e ainda a vamos ver bailar mas eu penso e pelo que vejo que a cutt-off vai ficar mais ou menos onde é mostrada agora tanto no ECM como no GFS o que trará calor mas sem exageros e trovoadas que localmente poderiam ser moderadas ou fortes com um risco de granizo e trombas de agua (se no mar) ou tornados (se em terra) o estofex na véspera logo dirá qual o nível de risco, provavelmente o 2. eu apontaria o risco maior entre as 12h de sexta e as 18h de Sábado na zona centro

PS: Haver o risco não quer dizer que vá mesmo fazer que fique claro isso!! mas nestes casos o risco está presente e eu sou apologista de alertar antes de fazer do que alertar depois de ter feito.


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2011 às 11:20)

Boas, 

à semelhança das cartas que coloquei ontem esta última run do GFS 6z volta a colocar bastante chuva na região norte no periodo entre as 20 h de sábado e as 02h de domingo ( com um possível SCM bem marcado na zona do Minho/Douro litoral ás 02h de domingo )...veremos no que dá, parece-me que a região Norte/Centro está numa zona mais propícia a instabilidade mais "marcada" devido à circulação mais "continental" da cut-off... isto segundo o GFS...veremos...


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2011 às 11:20)

O ECMWF/IM também está a carregar bem com água





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Ago 2011 às 11:37)

O GFS na saida das 00h mostra capes elevadissimos:

Montijo - *2155*

Abrantes - *2257*

Santarem - *2194*


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2011 às 12:09)

As run's continuam a sair e sempre a darem mais de 2000J/Kg de Cape e com o LI a rondar os -8, final do dia de 6ªfeira e sábado de manhã. Isto para Olhão, mas em termos de precipitação nada de irrelevante com uns míseros 0.8 mm. 

O melhor período para o Algarve será entre as 9 horas do dia 19 e as 12 horas do dia 20. Senão passar-se nada durante este período dificilmente se passará depois. 

Já tenho visto aqui no Algarve, trovoadas com o Cape a rondar os 200 J/kg a 400 J/kg, ainda em Maio no dia das inundações em Faro e Olhão o Cape rondou isso, agora os modelos prevêem quase 10x mais, se calhar não se passa nada.


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2011 às 12:12)

Invulgar sintonia entre os dois grandes, o que é raro para uma cutoff ainda a tantas horas. Até na forma e zona onde há reflexão da depressão em altura na superfície há convergência entre os modelos. Se mudar, terão que mudar ambos.

*Baseado nas saídas das 00z - G500/T850*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Ago 2011 às 12:40)

Concelhos com CAPE acima dos 2000J/Kg:

*Beja*:
Aljustrel - 2324
Almodôvar - 2573
Beja - 2107
Castro Verde - 2442
Ferreira do Alentejo - 2209
Mértola - 2229
Ourique - 2383
Serpa - 2015

*Évora*:
Vendas Novas - 2036

*Faro*:
Alcoutim - 2201
Castro Marim - 2121
Faro - 2192
Loulé - 2128
Olhão - 2207
S. Brás de Alportel - 2149
Tavira - 2165
VRSA - 2110

*Leiria*:
Alcobaça - 2558
Batalha - 2327
Bombarral - 2285
Caldas da Rainha - 2389
Marinha Grande - 2347
Leiria - 2266
Nazaré - 2436
Óbidos - 2335
Peniche - 2058
Pombal - 2054
Porto de Mós - 2367

*Lisboa*:
Alenquer - 2358
Amadora - 2037
Arruda dos Vinhos - 2361
Azambuja - 2270
Cadaval - 2342
Lisboa - 2063
Loures - 2161
Lourinhã - 2095
Mafra - 2194
Odivelas - 2111
Sobral de Monte Agraço - 2332
Torres Vedras - 2228
V. F. Xira - 2367

*Santarém*:
Alcanena - 2252
Almeirim - 2139
Alpiarça - 2120
Benavente - 2203
Cartaxo - 2242
Chamusca - 2054
Entroncamento - 2060
Golegã - 2060
Ourém - 2117
Rio Maior - 2455
Salvaterra de Magos - 2194
Santarém - 2194
Torres Novas - 2121
Vila Nova da Barquinha - 2021

*Setúbal*:
Alcácer do Sal - 2093
Alcochete - 2208
Almada - 2023
Barreiro - 2074
Moita - 2146
Montijo - 2178
Palmela - 2095
Seixal - 2035
Setúbal - 2073


É possível que faltem alguns locais


----------



## Brunomc (17 Ago 2011 às 12:52)

Já não mexia mais 

*Vendas Novas* 

*Precipitação :* *31.9mm* 
*Cape :* *2036*
*Li : * *-7.9*








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Agreste (17 Ago 2011 às 12:56)

Será que a orientação das serras poderá ser determinante nestes valores brutais? Qualquer coisa de sudoeste aqui para Faro Olhão seria fantástico...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2011 às 12:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> PORRA, vem lá lama outra vez ? Ainda choveu lama há uns dias, quero lavar o carro
> 
> Só acredito em trovoadas quando as vir, até lá não acredito em nada, mas a esmola pelos vistos é muita o que irá sobrar ?



Continuo nesta


----------



## meteo (17 Ago 2011 às 13:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Continuo nesta



Se não acreditasse desta vez,dificilmente acreditaria em trovoadas no litoral Oeste durante o Verão!
Sábado deverá trovejar e chover nalguns locais,quem não tiver a sorte de apanhar com trovoada deverá ter bastante calor! Sexta, muito calor e pouco vento.
Amanhã e Sexta-Feira,mais 2 dias belissimos de Verão na Costa Ocidental.Hoje já está bem agradável.


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2011 às 13:27)

O cavado/ondulação de onde se irá estrangular a depressão em altura já vem a caminho a bom ritmo.








Agora é deixar os modelos até amanhã "mastigarem" os dados de vapor de água no satélite  a ver se está tudo no local que eles supõem que esteja.


----------



## beachboy30 (17 Ago 2011 às 14:51)

6ª feira promete ser um dia quentinho... Sábado deve iniciar quente mas rapidamente deve refrescar, com a aproximação da "cut-off" e mudança do vento para S/SO, pelo menos por aqui pela zona da grande Lisboa.

Quanto a trovoadas, vai ser uma lotaria...


----------



## Geiras (17 Ago 2011 às 15:35)

Assim já acredito um bocadinho só...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2011 às 19:24)

Este silêncio por aqui diz muita coisa, parece que o GFS cortou no CAPE


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Ago 2011 às 19:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Este silêncio por aqui diz muita coisa, parece que o GFS cortou no CAPE



Pelo menos por estes lados os GFS mantém perto dos 2000 de cape e muita chuva.


----------



## shli30396 (17 Ago 2011 às 19:31)

AndréFrade disse:


> Pelo menos por estes lados os GFS mantém perto dos 2000 de cape e muita chuva.



Sim, carregou bastante mais na precipitação.


----------



## Knyght (17 Ago 2011 às 20:40)

Sigo no tópico da Madeira. Mas deve ser interessante aqui também.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Ago 2011 às 21:24)

Meus Amigos, vejam bem o espectáculo que neste momento ocorre ao largo de Portugal, em pleno Atlântico. 

Aqueles inúmeros pontinhos são descargas eléctricas (raios). 

Ela vem forte ... 

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php


----------



## Geiras (17 Ago 2011 às 21:39)

Iceberg disse:


> Meus Amigos, vejam bem o espectáculo que neste momento ocorre ao largo de Portugal, em pleno Atlântico.
> 
> Aqueles inúmeros pontinhos são descargas eléctricas (raios).
> 
> ...



Essa linha de instabilidade não vai chegar a Portugal.





No entanto é ela que irá originar instabilidade no Continente


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2011 às 23:24)

Run das 12 para Olhão:

Para Sábado

Cape 2354
LI -8.7
Precipitação: 0.2 mm

A precipitação acho pouca, mas os valores elevadíssimos do CAPE e LI não trazem precipitação, acho muito estranho.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Ago 2011 às 23:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Run das 12 para Olhão:
> 
> Para Sábado
> 
> ...



Uma coisa nada tem que ver com outra dado que isso apenas se traduz na energia existente mas existentes outras variáveis que terão que ser consideradas ....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Ago 2011 às 00:23)

"Não Gosto" da run 18Z

Aqui em Loures o CAPE estava em 2161 (12Z) e agora está com 1415 (18Z) (valores máximos). A precipitação também diminuiu.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2011 às 00:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> "Não Gosto" da run 18Z
> 
> Aqui em Loures o CAPE estava em 2161 (12Z) e agora está com 1415 (18Z) (valores máximos). A precipitação também diminuiu.



Já era de esperar, parecia um bocado severo de mais, não acredito que vá ser tão severo. Iremos todos acabar com uma trovoadita normal de verão com chuva associada a frentes e mais nada.


----------



## Revenge (18 Ago 2011 às 01:16)

Boa noite, como se fala apenas de regiões Portuguesas aqui, como é normal, venho fazer uma pergunta, mas para uma cidade Espanhola, Vigo.

Esta sexta feira de madrugada arranco para vigo, e regresso no Domingo à noite.

A minha questão é, baseando nos modelos, posso esperar em Vigo, mais ou menos o que vai acontecer no Porto? Ou seja, uma Sexta feira muito quente, um Sábado quente de manhã, mas que vai refrescar de tarde, e um domingo chuvoso?


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Ago 2011 às 01:55)

Revenge disse:


> Boa noite, como se fala apenas de regiões Portuguesas aqui, como é normal, venho fazer uma pergunta, mas para uma cidade Espanhola, Vigo.
> 
> Esta sexta feira de madrugada arranco para vigo, e regresso no Domingo à noite.
> 
> A minha questão é, baseando nos modelos, posso esperar em Vigo, mais ou menos o que vai acontecer no Porto? Ou seja, uma Sexta feira muito quente, um Sábado quente de manhã, mas que vai refrescar de tarde, e um domingo chuvoso?



http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/index.action

Deixo-te um link que te poderá ajudar...

Mas o cenário será mais ou menos o seguinte:

Sexta-feira: Céu limpo e muito calor, máxima entre os 32-34ºC...com o passar do dia terás um aumento gradual da nebulosidade e possibilidade de chuvisco ao inicio da noite

Sábado e Domingo: tempo mais instável, máxima desce um pouco, será de esperar a partir da tarde especialmente períodos de chuva..


----------



## David sf (18 Ago 2011 às 07:42)

Muito boa saída do ECMWF hoje de manhã, metendo a cut-off mais a sul no sábado, permitindo a entrada de mais calor para ajudar à festa, mantendo-a a afectar o continente até segunda feira. Não acredito muito na previsão de precipitação do GFS, parece-me muito escassa.


----------



## beachboy30 (18 Ago 2011 às 09:41)

O GFS na run das 00h também mete a depressão mais a sul, pelo que também prevê a entrada de mais calor, inclusivamente Sábado. A zona onde os 2 principais modelos estão a colocar a "cut-off" está neste momento muito semelhante... O calor para ajudar à festa parece quase garantido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2011 às 12:00)

David sf disse:


> Muito boa saída do ECMWF hoje de manhã, metendo a cut-off mais a sul no sábado, permitindo a entrada de mais calor para ajudar à festa, mantendo-a a afectar o continente até segunda feira. Não acredito muito na previsão de precipitação do GFS, parece-me muito escassa.



Muito boa saída do ECMWF. Não concordo, vendo os mapas de precipitação colocado no IM, não vejo nada de boa saída, só chuva no interior do país e o litoral não vê nada.

O único modelo que coloca alguma coisa de jeito é o Hirlam, de resto, não vejo mais nada de interessante. 

Quem me dera que a cut-off estivesse a SW do Cabo de São Vicente e ficasse ali estacionada algumas horas, coisa que não acontece.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2011 às 12:16)

*Previsão do Estofex*







Storm Forecast
Valid: Thu 18 Aug 2011 06:00 to Fri 19 Aug 2011 06:00 UTC
Issued: Wed 17 Aug 2011 21:49
Forecaster: GATZEN
A level 2 was issued for portions of France and south-western Germany mainly for severe wind gusts and large hail.

*A level 1 was issued for portions of Spain, southern Portugal, France, the Alpine region, Germany, and the Benelux countries mainly for severe wind gusts and large hail.*

SYNOPSIS

To the north of a broad ridge over the Mediterranean, a strong westerly flow affects portions of Europe in the wake of a short-wave trough stretching from Scandinavia to western Russia. Another short-wave trough will migrate into Central Europe during the period. This will be associated with the advection of warm and unstable air into southern Germany.

DISCUSSION

Northern Spain into France and Germany, Alps

A warm air mass is present over south-western Europe, characterized by steep mid-level lapse rates. The overlap with rich boundary-layer moisture near a warm front over France and northern Italy leads to CAPE in the order of 1000 J/kg. On Thursday, this warm air mass will spread north-eastward into the Alps, most of France, and southern Germany as indicated by latest models. Ahead of an approaching cold front, the low-level moisture is forecast to increase especially over France and south-western Germany, where CAPE of 1000 J/kg seems to be likely even with limited insolation.

Early showers and thunderstorms are forecast along the frontal boundary from central and northern France to central Germany. In the afternoon hours, increasing QG forcing is expected to lead to cyclogenesis over northern France, and models indicate a deepening surface low spreading north-eastward across Germany in the evening hours. Strong low-level convergence will assist for numerous thunderstorms that will likely merge into clusters, spreading eastward.

Severe thunderstorms are forecast over a broad area as the mid-level flow will strengthen, leading to a deep layer bulk shear of 15 to 20 m/s. This will enable well-organized thunderstorms including supercells especially to the north of the Pyrenees, where favourably veering profiles are most likely. Large or very large hail is expected to be the dominant threat across the southern portions of the risk area, and severe gusts or tornadoes will be less likely. A few events are not ruled out, though, as the low-level vertical wind shear increases in the evening hours.

From central/northern France to south-western/central Germany, stronger dynamics are forecast to compensate the weaker instability. Strong low-level convergence near the frontal boundary and the low-pressure centre will likely support deep convection that may be elevated to the north of the warm front. Storms that root to the boundary-layer will encounter strong vertical wind shear and will likely organize into bowing segments or supercells. Severe wind gusts are forecast. In the evening hours, strong low-level vertical wind shear is forecast to favour tornadoes. Large hail is not ruled out with the most intense storms.

The storms are expected to cluster along the cold front spreading across Germany in the night hours, while the severe threat will gradually decrease due to stabilization. Along the southern portions of the frontal boundary from south-western Germany across central France, ongoing convective activity is expected to pose a slight threat of large hail through-out the night.

*Southern Spain / Portugal

Ahead of the low geopotential over the Atlantic, a south-easterly flow evolves over Spain, advecting an elevated mixed layer north-westward. Increasing boundary-layer moisture will enable rather high instability over southern Spain and Portugal. Additionally, 15 m/s deep layer vertical wind shear will be in place. Main uncertainty is the forcing that may increase during the night hours along the nose of a low-level jet evolving over southern Iberia at the end of the period. Isolated storms are forecast that will pose a threat of large or very large hail.*

Fonte: Estofex

O Estofex prevê no Sul do país, situações isoladas de tempestades com granizo de grandes dimensões.


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2011 às 12:17)

Cut-off a S empurra muito ar seco nos niveis médios o que fortalece a capping layer e aumenta o CIN...
Se nos niveis baixos houver humidade, se a agua do mar aquecer para os 23-25º no sul e se mantiver acima dos 18º no litoral oeste e se ao largo da costa W se mantiver a agua a 21-23º como tem estado a mostrar o www.mohid.com, então essa capping até pode ser boa..

A capping ao fortalecer-se, cria o efeito de panela de pressão, fazendo com que se formem menos trovoadas mas mais fortes e explosivas, o que é interessante neste ambiente dinamicamente intenso, favoerecido pela grande cut-off que cria muito forçamento, traz muito ar frio em altura e apresenta bastante shear.

Este ambiente é muito dificil de ser modelado, dai as dificuldades que os modelos teem apresentado.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2011 às 12:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quem me dera que a cut-off estivesse a SW do Cabo de São Vicente e ficasse ali estacionada algumas horas, coisa que não acontece.



Nesta altura do ano para chuva talvez não seja muito bom ela estar muito tempo a SW pois penso que injecta mais ar seco. A transição rápida de ontem parecia ser melhor para chuva no litoral e esta melhor para calor em geral. De qualquer forma, a localização de células bastante activas vai ser uma lotaria, acho que pode calhar a qualquer um.


----------



## Goku (18 Ago 2011 às 13:46)

Vai haver festa e fogo de artifício para o fim de semana?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2011 às 13:56)

Goku disse:


> Vai haver festa e fogo de artifício para o fim de semana?



É esperar pra ver, é uma lotaria.


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2011 às 14:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> É esperar pra ver, é uma lotaria.



Penso que não vai ser assim tanta lotaria como de outras vezes.


----------



## David sf (18 Ago 2011 às 15:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Muito boa saída do ECMWF. Não concordo, vendo os mapas de precipitação colocado no IM, não vejo nada de boa saída, só chuva no interior do país e o litoral não vê nada.
> 
> O único modelo que coloca alguma coisa de jeito é o Hirlam, de resto, não vejo mais nada de interessante.
> 
> Quem me dera que a cut-off estivesse a SW do Cabo de São Vicente e ficasse ali estacionada algumas horas, coisa que não acontece.



É boa porque prolonga a instabilidade até segunda feira, ao passo que o GFS acaba com tudo na manhã de domingo.


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2011 às 15:49)

Outra coisa curiosa nesta cut-off será as mínimas principalmente a mínima de Sábado!! com a iso 25 instalada e a nebulosidade e as poeiras de deserto poderemos ver mínimas perto dos 30ºC em alguns locais!!


----------



## thunderhunter (18 Ago 2011 às 17:06)

Boas, embora nunca tenha escrito nada no forum, sigo o forum atentamente, embora na maior parte das vezes nao entenda muito bem o que dizem. mas a pegunta que vos queria por é se posso ou nao esperar por bela trovoada para este fim de semana aqui pos lados de setubal.pois os modelos que eu tenho visto nao sao muito claros, e como eu tambem nao entendo muito deste assunto, achei melhor perguntar aos mais entendidos.


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2011 às 17:38)

thunderhunter disse:


> Boas, embora nunca tenha escrito nada no forum, sigo o forum atentamente, embora na maior parte das vezes nao entenda muito bem o que dizem. mas a pegunta que vos queria por é se posso ou nao esperar por bela trovoada para este fim de semana aqui pos lados de setubal.pois os modelos que eu tenho visto nao sao muito claros, e como eu tambem nao entendo muito deste assunto, achei melhor perguntar aos mais entendidos.



Nisto não se pode nunca dizer vai mesmo fazer trovoadas aqui ou ali mas a probabilidade de haver trovadas aqui nesta zona é grande principalmente madrugada e manha de sábado!


----------



## thunderhunter (18 Ago 2011 às 17:48)

miguel disse:


> Nisto não se pode nunca dizer vai mesmo fazer trovoadas aqui ou ali mas a probabilidade de haver trovadas aqui nesta zona é grande principalmente madrugada e manha de sábado!



resumindo o melhor é ficar de sentinela na varanda a espera de alguma acçao!!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2011 às 17:50)

thunderhunter disse:


> resumindo o melhor é ficar de sentinela na varanda a espera de alguma acçao!!!!



Acompanhando o MeteoPT, claro..


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2011 às 17:52)

thunderhunter disse:


> resumindo o melhor é ficar de sentinela na varanda a espera de alguma acçao!!!!



 Sentado numa espreguiçadeira com o portátil com o radar e satélite e a olhar para o céu.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Ago 2011 às 18:05)

Parece que o GFS tem andado a adiar os valores mais elevado do cape, em Loures os mais elevados são esperados para domingo, e a precipitação prevista é cada vez menos.


----------



## NfrG (18 Ago 2011 às 18:12)

Desculpem o off-ropic, mas é quase impossível de não reparar:
http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php
Vejam bem a quantidade de descargas eléctricas na zona da Bélgica e Holanda (Países Baixos). 
Incrível, aquilo já nem são pontos, aquilo é uma mancha de descargas eléctricas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Ago 2011 às 18:52)

Parece que vem ai o 4º dia de 40ºC em Serpa!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Ago 2011 às 19:39)

Cada dia uma previsão diferente e então no dia de hoje é tudo completamente diferente de ontem .... quer no deslocamento da depressão, quer nos indices de CAPE que somente existem durante o decorrer do dia e com valores menos elevados ainda que ligeiramente, e precipitação mais confinadas ao mar e ao interior do país ...
Nas proximas 24 horas ainda espero bem mais mudanças !!

A ver onde isto vai parar ....


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2011 às 19:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Cada dia uma previsão diferente e então no dia de hoje é tudo completamente diferente de ontem .... quer no deslocamento da depressão, quer nos indices de CAPE que somente existem durante o decorrer do dia e com valores menos elevados ainda que ligeiramente, e precipitação mais confinadas ao mar e ao interior do país ...
> Nas proximas 24 horas ainda espero bem mais mudanças !!
> 
> A ver onde isto vai parar ....



Malta, é apenas uma sugestão e acho que há mais malta interessada...Que tal criarmos um seguimento especial ?

Era porreiro...

---------------------

Aurélio, talvez os valores de precipitação aumento e o cape diminua..


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2011 às 20:43)

Os modelos estão a dar calor abrasador e precipitação, acho que não me lembro de nenhuma situação semelhante.

O meteograma para aqui dá mais de 30ºC e alguma precipitação que cenário mais marado, eu tou pra ver.


----------



## Geiras (18 Ago 2011 às 21:52)

Onde está o nivel 2? 





Storm Forecast
Valid: Fri 19 Aug 2011 06:00 to Sat 20 Aug 2011 06:00 UTC
Issued: Thu 18 Aug 2011 19:37
Forecaster: TUSCHY



> A level 1 was issued for Portugal and parts of Spain mainly for large hail and severe downbursts. A few very large hail events may occur.





> ... Portugal and Spain ...
> 
> A quasi-stationary cold-core low just west of Portugal continues to advect a hot and dry air mass northwards. As can be expected in such a deep WAA pattern, very steep lapse rates cover most of the Iberian Peninsula, while air mass remains capped over most parts of the area. This idea is supported by latest forecast sounding data (strongly curved hodographs, elevated CAPE exceeding 1kJ/kg) but QPF forecasts still differ significantly. Sporadic storms can't be ruled our over S-Spain despite strong cap, as numerous disturbances move through. However, augmented chances for initiation arise over Portugal and NW-Spain, as BL cools down somewhat beneath diffluent upper flow (the same offshore with cooler marine BL). Degree of MUCAPE all night long hints at an augmented large to very large hail risk with each storm, next to strong to severe downbursts due to high LCLs and well mixed subcloud layers. We went ahead and issued a broad level 1 with different thunderstorm probs. to highlight the highest chance for severe.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Ago 2011 às 22:02)

Tenho andado a acompanhar embora distante das previsões e isto tem realmente andado de doidos...mudanças bruscas e previsões não muito prováveis em alguns momentos...

O GFS por agora vai mantendo a cut-off a Sudoeste do Continente até à manhã de domingo e depois a animação deverá ter termino...
Algo que a mim me surpreende é a presença da dorsal africana nas ilhas mediterrânicas que forçará a entrada de calor do quadrante este e no quadrante oeste a cut-off a forçar também...se assim se mantiver parece-me certa a animação...
Em termos de precipitação era interessante a cut-off aproximar-se mais da costa, porque caso contrário perder-se-à bastante no oceano, mas mesmo assim aquilo que vier será bem vindo...
Eu aposto numa sexta mais interessante a sul, sábado e domingo irá subindo de sul para norte...


----------



## madmario (18 Ago 2011 às 22:12)

Sou novo por aqui como membro registado, no entanto acompanho à muito o forum apenas como convidado, pois apesar de não entender muito do assunto, gosto bastante da maneira como aqui discutem a meteorologia e seus aspectos relacionados. 

O que me trás aqui é o seguinte :

Esta *noticia* terá alguma coisa a ver com esta situação que andam aqui a falar ?

*Ver Video*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2011 às 22:17)

madmario disse:


> Sou novo por aqui como membro registado, no entanto acompanho à muito o forum apenas como convidado, pois apesar de não entender muito do assunto, gosto bastante da maneira como aqui discutem a meteorologia e seus aspectos relacionados.
> 
> O que me trás aqui é o seguinte :
> 
> ...



Antes de mais bem-vindo. 

Não, as coisas não estão de nenhuma maneira ligadas


----------



## GARFEL (18 Ago 2011 às 22:20)

madmario disse:


> Sou novo por aqui como membro registado, no entanto acompanho à muito o forum apenas como convidado, pois apesar de não entender muito do assunto, gosto bastante da maneira como aqui discutem a meteorologia e seus aspectos relacionados.
> 
> O que me trás aqui é o seguinte :
> 
> ...



boas
não quero de modo nenhum desmentir o mário barros mas......
se recuar 7 post atrás 
o post de nfrg (18:12')
penso que ajuda a explicar um pouco daquilo que se terá passado
nem quero imaginar


----------



## Snifa (18 Ago 2011 às 22:22)

MarioCabral disse:


> Eu aposto numa sexta mais interessante a sul, sábado e domingo irá subindo de sul para norte...



Também é mais ou menos isso que vejo, nuvens a subirem o País, de SE para NW intensificando-se ( crescendo )durante a tarde com o calor a ajudar, formando uma espécie de frente de aguaceiros e células de trovoadas, aqui no Norte podem chegar alguns aglomerados com células intensas de chuva e trovoada a virem de SE, devido à circulação da cut off, em especial  mais ao fim da tarde... mas isto só na altura o saberemos...


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2011 às 22:26)

Já agora, a que horas sai a run das 18h ?


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Ago 2011 às 22:34)

GARFEL disse:


> boas
> não quero de modo nenhum desmentir o mário barros mas......
> se recuar 7 post atrás
> o post de nfrg (18:12')
> ...



O Nfrg avisou que era um offtopic.
o que fez isso nada tem a ver com o que pode acontecer em Portugal, são massas de ar diferentes, sujeitas a diferentes condições físicas.
Não pense que a tempestade vem dos paises baixos a caminho de portugal.

mas acima de tudo, as boas vindas aos novos membros.

E um pequeno lembrete: temos tido um mês de Agosto emocionante e interessante.

saudações cordiais


----------



## Agreste (18 Ago 2011 às 22:34)

NfrG disse:


> Desculpem o off-ropic, mas é quase impossível de não reparar:
> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php
> Vejam bem a quantidade de descargas eléctricas na zona da Bélgica e Holanda (Países Baixos).
> Incrível, aquilo já nem são pontos, aquilo é uma mancha de descargas eléctricas.



Não gravei mas o SAT24 tinha uma SCM extremamente vigorosa naqueles 2 países.


----------



## Geiras (18 Ago 2011 às 22:37)

AndréFrade disse:


> Já agora, a que horas sai a run das 18h ?



Pouco me interessa... se for para me desiludir ainda mais


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2011 às 22:39)

Geiras disse:


> Pouco me interessa... se for para me desiludir ainda mais



Hehehe, vamos ver..Até pode ser que não ..

Mas sabes ?


----------



## GARFEL (18 Ago 2011 às 22:39)

c.bernardino disse:


> O Nfrg avisou que era um offtopic.
> o que fez isso nada tem a ver com o que pode acontecer em Portugal, são massas de ar diferentes, sujeitas a diferentes condições físicas.
> Não pense que a tempestade vem dos paises baixos a caminho de portugal.
> 
> ...



assim terminarei o offtopic
o que disse foi que o post do nfrg ajuda a explicar o que se passou nos paises baixos, só isso..........e claro que essa massa de ar não tem nada a haver com o que acontecer em termos climatericos neste fim de semana


----------



## Geiras (18 Ago 2011 às 22:42)

AndréFrade disse:


> Hehehe, vamos ver..Até pode ser que não ..
> 
> Mas sabes ?



Deve estar quase a sair


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Ago 2011 às 22:50)

É às 23h40.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Ago 2011 às 22:50)

o horário de saída dos modelos é o seguinte:
6:40
11:40
17:40
23:40


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2011 às 22:52)

Obrigado..

Vamos lá ver..


----------



## beachboy30 (18 Ago 2011 às 22:53)

O IM está a dar uns espantosos 33ºC para amanhã em Lisboa e 35ºC para Sábado, com mínima de 24ºC... Se assim for, em apenas um ou dois dias a temperatura sobe cerca de 6ºC... Impressionante... Já que hoje nem esteve assim tanto calor por aqui, e a noite até está fresca...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2011 às 22:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É às 23h40.



É às 22h30, tem estado a sair.

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php


----------



## Geiras (18 Ago 2011 às 22:57)

Depois de uma mínima de 12.5ºC hoje aqui, sabia mesmo bem uma mínima tropical a rondar os 25ºC!

E para melhorar uma bela chuvada com trovoada! Sonho...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Ago 2011 às 23:00)

mas aqui no forum só está disponível às 23h40


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2011 às 23:04)

Eu cá ando a sonhar é com o modelo Hirlam, esse é o único que me dá uma réstia de esperança.


----------



## beachboy30 (18 Ago 2011 às 23:33)

Nesta altura do campeonato, só mesmo uma "cut-off" nesta posição modelada pelos modelos para nos trazer a dorsal africana para cima de nós, com todo o tempo quente do norte de África associado . Claro que será calor associado a trovoadas, e não calor associado ao AA na zona de "bloqueio" na Biscaia, com céu azul por todo o país .

Suspeita-me que se trata dos últimos "fôlegos" no que a calor "à séria" diz respeito, este Verão... Fora isto, só vejo cavados para a frente, na tendência dos principais modelos, nomeadamente ECMWF... Muita nortada, e não térmica...


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2011 às 23:48)

Nova saida: Muito cape, pouca precipitação..

Em que ficamos ?

É melhor esperar pelas run das 12h !!!


----------



## Geiras (18 Ago 2011 às 23:54)

A cada nova saída, menos cape e menos precipitação


----------



## Brunomc (18 Ago 2011 às 23:56)

> Nova saida: Muito cape, pouca precipitação..
> 
> Em que ficamos ?
> 
> É melhor esperar pelas run das 12h !!!




Tive agora a analisar o modelo GFS e ainda não se sabe bem os locais onde poderá ocorrer os aguaceiros e trovoadas ( células ) 
Vai ser tudo pra última da hora 
Sabe-se é que irá ser a partir do final da tarde de amanhã até Domingo 

*Temperaturas para amanhã  [ GFS ] :*

*Vendas Novas :*

*MAX : 40ºC*
*MIN  : 27ºC *


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2011 às 00:45)

Más noticias...os modelos acentuam a camada seca e muito quente saariana amanhã e Sabado..com base nisto estes serão dias extremamente quentes com o ceu parcialmente nublado..
Mas com o aproximar da cut-off, durante a tarde/noite de sabado e o domingo, mantem-se a possibilidade de trovoadas, na região sul progredindo para norte.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Ago 2011 às 09:19)

stormy disse:


> Más noticias...os modelos acentuam a camada seca e muito quente saariana amanhã e Sabado..com base nisto estes serão dias extremamente quentes com o ceu parcialmente nublado..
> Mas com o aproximar da cut-off, durante a tarde/noite de sabado e o domingo, mantem-se a possibilidade de trovoadas, na região sul progredindo para norte.



Ou isto dá uma volta de 180º ou a montanha vai parir um rato, com o Cape LI sempre a descer e a precipitação a existir cada vez é menor .....
Além disso as poeiras cada vez parecem ser maiores ... aliás hoje figuram-me que elas existem ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Ago 2011 às 11:06)

Bons dias,

Estes modelos vão cá uma trapalhada!! ora o jogo do tira e põe começou tardio, mas não a tempo de tirar as esperanças, pois se houvesse um só modelo para me fiar já tinha morrido de ateque cardiaco no minimo, não só nesta situação como em outras  ...

Parece que há falta de agua por parte da GFS... já seria de prever! pois a GFS tem muitas dificuldades em lidar com situações convectivas... Já ECW, acompanha a GFS... mas estão os dois praticamente isolados em termos precipitacionais:

JMA (Precipitação acumulada em 24h)







UKMO






NOGAPS






ALADIN







Já ESTOFEX, tambem vê muito potencial neste evento!!







A level 1 was issued for Portugal and parts of Spain mainly for large hail and severe downbursts. A few very large hail events may occur.


... Portugal and Spain ...

A quasi-stationary cold-core low just west of Portugal continues to advect a hot and dry air mass northwards. As can be expected in such a deep WAA pattern, very steep lapse rates cover most of the Iberian Peninsula, while air mass remains capped over most parts of the area. This idea is supported by latest forecast sounding data (strongly curved hodographs, elevated CAPE exceeding 1kJ/kg) but QPF forecasts still differ significantly. Sporadic storms can't be ruled our over S-Spain despite strong cap, as numerous disturbances move through. However, augmented chances for initiation arise over Portugal and NW-Spain, as BL cools down somewhat beneath diffluent upper flow (the same offshore with cooler marine BL). Degree of MUCAPE all night long hints at an augmented large to very large hail risk with each storm, next to strong to severe downbursts due to high LCLs and well mixed subcloud layers. We went ahead and issued a broad level 1 with different thunderstorm probs. to highlight the highest chance for severe. 


Sat24 e Radar ate doer os olhos!! e maquinas preparadas lá para a noitinha!!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2011 às 11:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> PORRA, vem lá lama outra vez ? Ainda choveu lama há uns dias, quero lavar o carro
> 
> Só acredito em trovoadas quando as vir, até lá não acredito em nada, mas a esmola pelos vistos é muita o que irá sobrar ?



As poeiras já aí estão, agora falta os cumulos/nuvens altas começarem a desenvolver-se e desata a cair lama.

E parece que a esmola era mesmo muito o pobre desconfiou e só umas migalhas sobraram.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Ago 2011 às 11:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> As poeiras já aí estão, agora falta os cumulos/nuvens altas começarem a desenvolver-se e desata a cair lama.



Nitidamente Mario... e a pior de hora para hora!! O Ceu está a ficar completamente esbranquiçado!!

...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Ago 2011 às 11:28)

]ToRnAdO[;292461 disse:
			
		

> Nitidamente Mario... e a pior de hora para hora!! O Ceu está a ficar completamente esbranquiçado!!
> 
> ...



Sem ser amanhã lá pra Noite ou coisa do género não vejo nada de especial, dado que o ar é muito seco, e a humidade pouca ...
Talvez por isso vemos a precipitação sempre no mar e a trovoada a rondar sempre aqui Portugal excepto lá mais pra Sábado á noite ....

Por isso já nem me dou ao trabalho de lavar o carro ... é esperar que caia a lama.
Poeira + chuva = lama !!


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2011 às 12:44)

*Previsão Poeira:*







Talvez os modelos numéricos tradicionais subestimem a poeira ou nem lidem com ela de todo, e depois limitam-se à posteriori a corrigir de dia para dia o vapor de água realmente observado na atmosfera que vai sendo menor do que iam prevendo. Mero palpite, pois não faço ideia.
De qualquer forma onde houver actividade, os maiores riscos deverão ser de saraiva grande e downburst's. Tenho alguns registos de instabilidade em Agosto (2007) ou inícios de Setembro (2004) em que caíram no norte do país de forma muito localizada "bolas de golfe" em cenários com algumas semelhanças a este.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Ago 2011 às 13:04)

Nesta run, ainda menos precipitação mas algum/bastante cape inclusivé de noite..

Eu diria que poderemos ter é uma trovoada nocturna..Hoje ou amanhã ?


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2011 às 14:06)

AndréFrade disse:


> Nesta run, ainda menos precipitação mas algum/bastante cape inclusivé de noite..
> 
> Eu diria que poderemos ter é uma trovoada nocturna..Hoje ou amanhã ?



Amanhã..hoje há muito capping..as sondagens de Faro e Gibraltar estão horriveis, mostrando 2 a 3km de ar seco entre os 900hpa e os 600hpa, impossivel de ser furada pela  humidade e calor na pequena faixa á superfcie.

Já Sabado á noite e Domingo com a entrada de mais ar frio em altura e humidade nos niveis médios, e tendo em conta o calor acumulado nos dois dias anteriores e a maior dinamica, é possivel um pico convectivo interessante, progredindo de sul para norte ou de SW para NE...há que esperar..


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Ago 2011 às 15:09)

Nunca pensei nisto..Com nuvens altas pode haver trovoada seca ?


----------



## madmario (19 Ago 2011 às 18:26)

Apesar de tudo estava a pensar amanha de manhã ir até ao Guincho à praia.
Se estiver nublado mas sem chuva estou lá. Aparenta estar calorzinho ...


----------



## David sf (19 Ago 2011 às 21:02)

A próxima noite será escaldante, a nebulosidade já entrou e vai minimizar muito a descida de temperatura nocturna. Bateremos os 26,9ºC de mínima a 1 de Agosto de 2003 em Beja?

Quanto às máximas de amanhã, vão depender da nebulosidade no interior e da direcção do vento no litoral. A 24h GFS e ECMWF são antagónicos, o primeiro mete nortada, o segundo vento de leste:


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2011 às 22:34)

Boas noites

Durante a proxima noite o GFS coloca uma banda de instabilidade a cruzar o territorio:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Como se denota no satelite há muita actividade assciada a esta perturbação, que está a ser alimentada por ar quente á superficie, dada a dry layer são provaveis eventos de vento forte e granizo.
Regressamos ao cenario de uma noite agitada, algo que eu duvidava devido á imensa capping revelada nas sondagens de hoje.

As regiões mais activas serão o litoral SW numa faixa entre Portimão e Aveiro para W.

Amanhã o modelo prevê mais estabilidade, mas a tarde e noite serão outra vez activas pois uma nova perturbação cruzarã o territorio de SSW para NNE, desta vez com mais actividade a norte.
A região norte continuará sob influencia da estabilidade até Domingo á tarde/manhã.


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Ago 2011 às 23:00)

stormy disse:


> Amanhã..hoje há muito capping..as sondagens de Faro e Gibraltar estão horriveis,..



Stormy, onde vês as sondagens de Faro?
quem as faz? O IM só tem os prefis verticais dados pelo modelo.

desculpem lá o off topic.

bernardino

p.s. - está a ser um agosto fantástico, com o forum em grande


----------



## HotSpot (20 Ago 2011 às 02:14)

c.bernardino disse:


> Stormy, onde vês as sondagens de Faro?
> quem as faz? O IM só tem os prefis verticais dados pelo modelo.



http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/

Nos nossos meteogramas podes ver a previsão do GFS (vertical).


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Ago 2011 às 09:24)

HotSpot disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/
> 
> Nos nossos meteogramas podes ver a previsão do GFS (vertical).



Certo, Hotspot. Os prefis verticais dados pelos modelos.

Eu gostava era de ver alguma entidade a fazer mais sondagens!!!
Tive a esperança que alguém ... talvez a Força aérea ou uma universidade andasse a fazer sondagens  em faro que neste dias seriam muito interessantes para comparar com o output do modelo.

penso que compreendi.
Por mim fim do off-topic. Peço desculpa, mas foi causado pela esperança.

saudações cordiais


----------



## Mjhb (20 Ago 2011 às 12:04)

Para esta tarde já é de esperar chuva para aqui?


----------



## Aurélio (20 Ago 2011 às 22:54)

O GFS não previa nada e nada aconteceu ... nem as trovoadas, pelo menos não ouvi nada !!


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 22:56)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Sun 21 Aug 2011 06:00 to Mon 22 Aug 2011 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sat 20 Aug 2011 20:05
Forecaster: GROENEMEIJER

A level 2 was issued for parts of E Portugal and W Spain mainly for excessive rainfall, large hail and perhaps a tornado.

DISCUSSION



> ...Portugal and Spain...
> 
> As the cut-off low starts to move NEward, QG lift is expected to develop over the western half of the Iberian Peninsula. About 1000 J/kg MLCAPE should become available per numerical guidance, as somewhat moister low-level air is advected northward across the western half of the peninsula.
> 
> ...


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Ago 2011 às 00:41)

Aurélio disse:


> O GFS não previa nada e nada aconteceu ... nem as trovoadas, pelo menos não ouvi nada !!



acredito que não as tivesse ouvido, mas ...

http://www.asbeiras.pt/2011/08/mau-tempo-em-leiria-provoca-incendios-e-quedas-de-arvores/

e basta ler os tópicos de seguimento.
Não foi um sábado normal.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2011 às 15:40)

Especial atenção para as *regiões do interior norte e centro *onde, a partir desta tarde e próxima noite, podem ocorrer aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados por trovoada.
À medida que o núcleo de ar mais frio progride para nordeste (passando quase junto ao vale do rio Tejo), vai acendendo rastilha para o incremento da actividade tormentosa no seu bordo leste/nordeste.

Distritos em *aviso* amarelo: Distritos do interior norte e centro, incluindo Coimbra.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Ago 2011 às 15:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Especial atenção para as *regiões do interior norte e centro *onde, a partir desta tarde e próxima noite, podem ocorrer aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados por trovoada.
> À medida que o núcleo de ar mais frio progride para nordeste (passando quase junto ao vale do rio Tejo), vai acendendo rastilha para o incremento da actividade tormentosa no seu bordo leste/nordeste.
> 
> Distritos em *aviso* amarelo: Distritos do interior norte e centro, incluindo Coimbra.



E em relacção aqui á margem sul, já nao é esperado nada ?

Obrigado


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2011 às 16:38)

AndréFrade disse:


> E em relacção aqui á margem sul, já nao é esperado nada ?



Em princípio aí acabou.
O maior risco será no interior norte e centro, talvez alguma coisa pelo Alentejo, o Aladin e Hirlam é mais agressivo na Galiza a norte de Portugal, o WRF ainda inclui o extremo nordeste do país, Bragança, etc.
E mesmo assim não sei se as coisas não estão um pouco mais deslocadas para leste (lado espanhol) do que vem nalguns modelos ou se aquele nebulosidade toda que tem vindo a subir para norte ao longo da fronteira do lado espanhol não prejudicará o aquecimento. Nas próximas horas perceberemos.


Aladin








WRF










HIRLAM






GFS


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2011 às 21:11)

Noite muito complicada meteorologicamente para o norte e centro; neste momento apenas Bragança se encontra ainda em calmaria ...

Descargas eléctricas EUCLID


----------



## mortagua (21 Ago 2011 às 23:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Noite muito complicada meteorologicamente para o norte e centro; neste momento apenas Bragança se encontra ainda em calmaria ...
> 
> Descargas eléctricas EUCLID



As células estão todos a crescer aqui, em Leiria... Por passa-me tudo ao lado -.-"


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Ago 2011 às 15:49)

Depois da festa de ontem um pouco por tudo o continente é tempo de apanhar as canas e olhar para aquilo que o horizonte (modelos) nos parecem reservar...

Algo que me quase certo até ao final do mês é que as temperaturas se manterão mais ou menos dentro dos padrões habituais deste verão, ou seja, um pouco abaixo daquilo que já tivemos em anos anteriores...
O inicio da semana particularmente mais fresco, nem as três dezenas deverá registar no Alentejo até 4ª feira...depois aquece mais um pouco, fruto da aproximação da  dorsal africana mais a norte, mas mesmo assim não chegará sequer aos 35ºC no interior Alentejano...

Até sexta estaremos a ser influenciados por um cavado que se desloca deste SO da Gronelândia e que trará ar bastante fresco que fará baixar as temperaturas (mínimas abaixo dos 10ºC com certeza no norte)...Chegará também como é compreensível e habitual alguns restos da frente que renderá alguma precipitação fraca na quinta e sexta no Minho e Douro Litoral...
Depois disso aparece ali qualquer coisa que me parece ainda uma incógnita, será tempo de transição para depois aparecer o AA novamente e começarão a aparecer algumas frentes a chegares até mais a sul e a começarem o outono mais cedo?

O ECMWF não discorda muito do que disse acima, mas coloca a dorsal mais forte no fim de semana que aí vem, mas vê a mesma possibilidade de se formar após uma pequena depressão no oceano atlântico...


----------



## Rainy (22 Ago 2011 às 18:53)

Então para quando o regresso das frentes atlanticas?


----------



## N_Fig (22 Ago 2011 às 19:53)

Rainy disse:


> Então para quando o regresso das frentes atlanticas?



Tem calma pá, ainda estamos em Agosto e até tem chovido bem nestes dias nalguns sítios.


----------



## Geiras (22 Ago 2011 às 19:55)

Rainy disse:


> Então para quando o regresso das frentes atlanticas?



LOL Ainda hão-de vir as trovoadas de Setembro


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Ago 2011 às 20:43)

boas

tive a dar uma vista de olhos nos modelos e concordo com o Mario Cabral.

tanto o GFS e o ECEWF parecem seguir a tendencia mas com algumas ligeiras diferencas.

Ate quarta feira teremos, pelo menos aqui no centro, ceu nublado ate com alguma chuva fraca ou chuvisco e as temperaturas amenas durante o dia e um pouco mais frias durante a noite. entre os 25ºC diurnos e os 12ºC nocturos... 

só no sul e que deve chegar perto dos 30ºC diurnos e os 16 - 18ºC noturnos

depois a partur de quarta feira teremos um cavado que se aproxima e que durante a sua passagem vai causar instabilidade.
Eu penso que pode provocar chuva no norte e litoral centro ai a temperatura vai cair para os 8 a 10ºC de nocturnas e os 20 diurnas ( a norte do sistema montanhoso da estrela)  e um pouco mais altas no sul do fererido sistema...

depois da passagem do cavado la para sexta ou sabado e muito cedo para dizer mas parece que as temperaturas voltarao a subir ligeiramante durante o dia mas mantem-se baixas durante a noite.


----------



## Skizzo (22 Ago 2011 às 21:01)

Para quando o regresso do calor? Sim porque este Verão nem chegou a vir.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Ago 2011 às 21:55)

Skizzo disse:


> Para quando o regresso do calor? Sim porque este Verão nem chegou a vir.



É para compensar o calor abrasador em Abril e Maio. E também não tem estado assim tão frio...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Ago 2011 às 21:58)

aqui até agora tivemos 4 dias de Verão a serio!


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 22:34)

E para quando o próximo nevão ?

Vá lá pessoal, não faltam tópicos certos onde colocar as coisas, se o Verão está bom ou não, seguimentos para colocar as temperaturas, discutir anomalias, ou até tópicos para as frustrações. Mas aqui não. 
A casa é grande e tem muitas divisões, há espaço para tudo e para todos, mas não façam da sala o quarto de dormir ou da cozinha a casa de banho.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Ago 2011 às 00:21)

Vince disse:


> E para quando o próximo nevão ?
> 
> Vá lá pessoal, não faltam tópicos certos onde colocar as coisas, se o Verão está bom ou não, seguimentos para colocar as temperaturas, discutir anomalias, ou até tópicos para as frustrações. Mas aqui não.
> A casa é grande e tem muitas divisões, há espaço para tudo e para todos, mas não façam da sala o quarto de dormir ou da cozinha a casa de banho.



o Amigo Vince já sabe que eu como alguns membros gostamos particularmente de neve mas também gostamos do verão (ainda estamos nele porisso é de aproveitar ao máximo antes de entrar no outono).

Concordo totalmente com a análise do colega MarioCabral em relação a situação prevista no continente até Sexta-Feira c/ a aproximação do cavado. Depois disso os modelos divergem nos principais cenários....

Vamos aguardar pelos próximos outputs...

Cmps a todos....


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Ago 2011 às 23:05)

boas

bem, o gfs confirma que apartir do fim da noite de quinta feira e o dia
de sexta feira a passagem do cavado, nao muito forte, mas que vai provocar a tal chuvita que deve ser fraca, a norte do sistema da serra da estrela
e tambem uma ligeira descida da temperatura a norte. 

depois do cavado passar no sabado regressa o ceu pouco nublado ou limpo
com subida de temperatura.

as temperaturas no fim de semana deverao andar entre os 16ºC de minima 
a 30 - 33ºC no sul mas pode ser mais alta.
No norte e no centro devera estar bem mais fresco, entre os 10 - 12ºc de minima
e os 25 - 28ºC de maxima (atencao que estes valores sao uma opiniao minha)

ja para depois do fim de semana e fim de ferias para muita gente a temperatura 
nao vai alterar grande coisa, o ceu andara pouco nublado ou limpo mas o gfs preve alguma instabilidade a partir de terça... mais ainda falta bues


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Ago 2011 às 09:57)

Tal com já tinha sido antecipado aqui no fórum, até amanhã estaremos a ser influenciados por um cavado localizado nas ilhas Britânicas e, por isso mesmo, teremos algum fluxo de norte com a chegada de restos da frente ao NW do continente, aposto como sempre na região do Minho, em especial pelo alto Minho (Cerveira, Caminha e Monção) onde deverá acumular mais entre o final do dia de hoje e o inicio de amanhã...
Mesmo assim no litoral norte e centro deverá também chuviscar...
Já o fim de semana deverá ser um pouco mais quente, mas apenas no Alentejo em especialmente no sábado deverá ultrapassar um pouco os 30ºC...de resto tudo sereno..
Daí para a frente quadro bem sugestivo por duas coisas, teremos o AA fraco e arredado para oeste, segundo a auto-estrada fica aberta para o aparecimento de depressões em altitude...o que me parece que vai acontecer...
Sendo assim, a partir de domingo seremos primeiros influenciados "novamente" no NW (embora apenas ligeiramente) por uma depressão em altitude que passará a NW da Península Ibérica...
Depois sim, um cenário que poderá ser interessante (muito embora para já esteja com pouca força a depressão), depressão a pairar desde 4a feira junto da costa oeste do continente, teríamos assim um inicio de Setembro com um inicio de rega por todo o país e com temperaturas amenas...
Este é o cenário do GFS e aquele em que eu acredito...
O nosso amigo ECMWF é bem mais agressivo a meu ver...cria um cavado a partir de 4a feira a NW do Continente que prometeria muita coisa para estes  lados...
Algo em que ambos os modelos apostam e em alguma instabilidade e, portanto, será o mais espectável...mas o GFS parece-me mais "ajuizado"!


----------



## Goku (25 Ago 2011 às 11:11)

Vamos ter novamente festa para a semana que vem?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Ago 2011 às 12:04)

esperemos que na próxima semana haja festa, mas duvido!
o tempo esta semana não tem interesse nenhum


----------



## Goku (25 Ago 2011 às 12:17)

Acho que não temos a falar da mesma festa.
Tu deves estar a referir a tempo bastante quente na ordem dos 40ºC?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Ago 2011 às 12:42)

não, neste momento já não espero 40ºC, os 40ºC já se acabaram por este ano!
agora quero é que começe a chuva e as trovoadas


----------



## Aurélio (25 Ago 2011 às 12:59)

O cenário modelado pelo ECMWF não acredito minimamente na sua previsão que entendo ser completamente fantasiosa para esta altura do ano.
O cenário do GFS com a depressão com maior expressão em altitude aí já acredito bem mais e é bem mais adequada á veracidade dos modelos para esta altura do ano !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Ago 2011 às 13:00)

e o que está a prever ECMWF?


----------



## David sf (25 Ago 2011 às 13:08)

Aurélio disse:


> O cenário modelado pelo ECMWF não acredito minimamente na sua previsão que entendo ser completamente fantasiosa para esta altura do ano.
> O cenário do GFS com a depressão com maior expressão em altitude aí já acredito bem mais e é bem mais adequada á veracidade dos modelos para esta altura do ano !!



O cenário do ECMWF é delirante, absolutamente incredível, e não coincidente com a média dos seus ensembles. O que o GFS tem é muito mais credível.


----------



## Norther (25 Ago 2011 às 14:23)

imagem de satélite que mostra o cavado sobre as Ilhas britânicas que irá influenciar o norte e Centro de Portugal com aguaceiros mais prováveis no Minho

http://www.sat24.com/eu


http://[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/webexternacolorir871245.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Microburst (25 Ago 2011 às 17:34)

Pronto, agora já percebo porque o IM prevê chuva a partir de dia 1, Quinta-feira, para a região da Grande Lisboa. Não estava a entender como seria isso possível, mas os colegas já explicaram. Foi-se definitivamente o Verão? É coisa de leigo, que o que sabe de meteorologia tem aprendido aqui convosco, mas já nem o cheiro do vento é estival.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Ago 2011 às 17:48)

sem dúvida que é o fim do "verão"


----------



## Aurélio (25 Ago 2011 às 18:18)

Mas qual fim do Verão ??

O Verão só acaba meteorologicamente lá pro meio de Outubro ....

Além disso esse cenário do ECMWF é completamente ficticio e desaparece já na próxima run ...
O tempo pelo menos mais a sul vai continuar a ser de sol ....

O GFS e o ECMWF nada tem uma coisa a ver com outra e no medio longo prazo confio muito mais no GFS ...
Como já foi dito pelo David esta run do ECM está completamente fora da média dos ensembles gerados !!


----------



## Geiras (25 Ago 2011 às 18:19)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> sem dúvida que é o fim do "verão"



E o inicio do Outono ^^
Aliás, as folhas da minha Nogueira e da Figueira até já estão a cair, vê lá tu 

___

O GFS tirou bastante precipitação que previa...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Ago 2011 às 18:36)

Bom em resumo todos os modelos têm lá a depressão entre os dias 1 e 3 Setembro salvo erro, mas nenhum deles modela nada que se pareça com aquilo que o ECM, sendo que a maior parte deles modela aquilo que presumo ser uma depressão em altitude com pouca profundidade ....que descerá de Noroeste para Sueste !!
A existência desta depressão quanto a mim está ainda muito longe de estar garantida ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Ago 2011 às 18:52)

para a próxima semana prevêem-se temperaturas de 27, 28ºC.
isso são temperaturas de Verão?????


----------



## Skizzo (25 Ago 2011 às 19:02)

Nem chegou a vir este ano no litoral norte, um ou outro dia de mais calor, mas isso não conta.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Ago 2011 às 20:03)

O ECM colou-se ao GFS completamente nesta run, como seria obviamente de esperar ....


----------



## frederico (25 Ago 2011 às 20:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas qual fim do Verão ??
> 
> *O Verão só acaba meteorologicamente lá pro meio de Outubro ....*
> Além disso esse cenário do ECMWF é completamente ficticio e desaparece já na próxima run ...
> ...




No Algarve... pois no Norte as primeiras chuvas de Outono costumam ocorrer em meados de Setembro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2011 às 20:37)

frederico disse:


> No Algarve... pois no Norte as primeiras chuvas de Outono costumam ocorrer em meados de Setembro.



Mesmo no Algarve lembro-me de anos que a partir de 20 de Setembro já estava mais fresco e chovia.


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2011 às 20:38)

Acho esta run do ECMWF muito estranha. Parece explodir nas 144h e 168h e depois desaparece. Meio destrambelhado.


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2011 às 20:11)

Este fim de semana vai ser de céu limpo, as noites é que vão ser bem frescas no interior norte e centro com temperaturas a rondar os 9ºC e 4ºC nas Penhas Douradas para esta madrugada, subindo no Domingo


----------



## Microburst (26 Ago 2011 às 22:38)

E já não se vêem nem se ouvem andorinhas no céu.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2011 às 22:40)

Microburst disse:


> E já não se vêem nem se ouvem andorinhas no céu.



No interior norte há muitas


----------



## Aurélio (26 Ago 2011 às 22:40)

Bom daquela depressão já pouca resta ... e depois a longo prazo parece estar claramente a formar-se um padrão de NAO+, que deverá ser o padrão dominante nesta ano ...
Bom mas isso logo se verá mais tarde ...

Para já o tempo deverá manter esta tendencia de alguma nuvens e temperaturas normais para o Verão !!


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Ago 2011 às 12:42)

Se o padrão para o próximo ano for o NAO + podemos contar com um Inverno seco e frio? E o El Ninõ/La Niña? E os ciclos solares? Não poderão interferir com a previsão/tendência do NAO+? Não percebo nada disto, por isso se alguém me puder ajudar... agradecia (até porque eu adoro frio, chuva e neve).


----------



## Norther (27 Ago 2011 às 13:32)

VILA REAL disse:


> Se o padrão para o próximo ano for o NAO + podemos contar com um Inverno seco e frio? E o El Ninõ/La Niña? E os ciclos solares? Não poderão interferir com a previsão/tendência do NAO+? Não percebo nada disto, por isso se alguém me puder ajudar... agradecia (até porque eu adoro frio, chuva e neve).




Eu so vendo, ate pode haver previsões e como o próprio nome o diz nada é certo, e acho que ninguém previa um inverno tão rigoroso no hemisfério sul como o que está a acontecer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2011 às 19:46)

Esta run do ECMWF está engraçada, coloca a cut-off mesmo na zona ideal.  Uma coisa posso afirmar já com cerca de 50% de probabilidades que o final de Agosto e início de Setembro vamos ter animação e que Setembro vai entrar com aguaceiros e trovoadas no Algarve digo e afirmo com 50% de probabilidades.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Ago 2011 às 21:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta run do ECMWF está engraçada, coloca a cut-off mesmo na zona ideal.  Uma coisa posso afirmar já com cerca de 50% de probabilidades que o final de Agosto e início de Setembro vamos ter animação e que Setembro vai entrar com aguaceiros e trovoadas no Algarve digo e afirmo com 50% de probabilidades.



Não fiando ... não fiando e pelo que vi em todos os modelos que o site Meteociel.com tem existe todas as possibilidade em aberto ainda ...
Ou seja os modelos divergem logo a partir das 72 ou 96 horas ...
O ideal era uma depressão a oeste de portugal puxando ventos de sul( mais sudoeste) trazendo humidade e muito vapor de água .... como mostra um modelo que não me recordo agora ...
Veremos no que isto dará ...


----------



## Aurélio (28 Ago 2011 às 11:01)

Mais uma run que se passou e os modelos continuam a divergir bastante logo depois das 72h, sendo que o modelo GFS parece ser o que apresenta com aspecto mais atraente esta suposta depressão. A sua formação, cavamento e evolução ainda mantém os modelos com grandes divergências ...

Esta run do GFS foi um mimo, a do ECM se calhar nem por isso ....


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Ago 2011 às 17:02)

Começa a aproximar-se a chegada de mais uma cut-off, digamos que este verão nem tem sido mau neste tipo de fenómenos...que tem animado aqueles que desesperam pelos dias quentes e secos...

Segundo o GFS, até quarta-feira a cut-off vai-se aproximando do NW da Península Ibérica até que "estranhamente" a meu ver, se divide, rumando a parte mais forte para sul ao largo da costa oeste (um pouco mais distante do que seria de desejar) até se estacionar a OSO do Continente e perdendo força até desaparecer...
Segundo este cenário o que teríamos seria o seguinte: de quarta a domingo instabilidade em toda a costa oeste, precipitação fraca a moderada em especial na região do litoral Norte e Centro...o sul ficará provavelmente a ver a precipitação a ficar todo ou quase toda no oceano...
Mesmo assim, sexta e sábado serão dias com boas acumulações, atendendo à época do ano, um pouco por todo país...
Em relação às temperaturas...manter-se-à este padrão de temperaturas amenas, esqueçam o calor que parece que para já nada em vista...

O ECMWF é bem diferente, não me parece tão interessante uma vez que após encostar a cut-off ao NW de Portugal e nesse entretanto ir rendendo uma boa rega, depois ela escapa-se para o interior da P.I. e dizemos adeus a tudo...quem ganharia com isto seria o interior norte e centro...


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Ago 2011 às 23:09)

bom, como ja foi dito teremos em aproximação uma cut off, que a meu ver nao devera ser assim tao chuvosa assim, mas ca vai o meu raciocinio... 

a partir de terça feira, durante a tarde chega a cut off, nao muito cavada o que vai provocar chuva ou aguaceiros fracos a moderados a partir de terça feira ao meio da tarde no norte, e o fim da tarde, no centro, 
so chegará ao sul no dia de quinta feira... 
E estará assim pelo menos ate Domingo... 

depois de Domingo,ainda e cedo para dizer mas parece que o AA vai ser empurrado para N ou NW por causa de uma nova tempestade tropical ao que parece vai andar perdida no atlantico, mas nao dar grande credito a isso... ainda faltam 8 dias


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2011 às 12:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta run do ECMWF está engraçada, coloca a cut-off mesmo na zona ideal.  Uma coisa posso afirmar já com cerca de 50% de probabilidades que o final de Agosto e início de Setembro vamos ter animação e que Setembro vai entrar com aguaceiros e trovoadas no Algarve digo e afirmo com 50% de probabilidades.



Se no sábado dava 50% de probabilidades de chover dia 1 de Setembro, hoje já digo uns 90% de certeza que Setembro vai entrar molhado, tal como entrou Agosto. 

O GFS já entrou na fase do tira e mete ou adia, como é hábito nestas situações. Já o ECMWF colocam ela no dia 1. O ECMWF foi o 1º modelo a colocar chuva no Algarve, o GFS foi atrás como é hábito. Desde de 6ªfeira que o ECM mete chuva com trovoada no Algarve e assim tem continuado sem grandes mudanças. 

Mesmo a previsão sazonal do ECM foi uma das mais certeiras nunca meteu calor em Portugal durante o Verão e assim foi, o ano passado previu um Verão tórrido e assim foi. Para mim, o ECM é o melhor modelo.

Quanto à previsão do ECM para os próximos meses não é muito animadora, mas vamos ver.


----------



## Zapiao (29 Ago 2011 às 12:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quanto à previsão do ECM para os próximos meses não é muito animadora, mas vamos ver.


No país ou aí na tua terra?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Ago 2011 às 13:56)

para já o que parece certo é quinta-feira vai haver chuva forte no sul


----------



## rfilipeg (29 Ago 2011 às 23:18)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> para já o que parece certo é quinta-feira vai haver chuva forte no sul



Caneco, sempre para o sul...sempre para o sul. Para o Norte nada! 

Pelos vistos, aqui no norte vai ser meros aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado. Cria trovoada e um ventito assim pro forte.


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2011 às 23:20)

Na última depressão em princípio seria o sul o mais beneficiado, e foi no norte que choveu mais. Com este tipo de depressão é muito cedo para grandes certezas sobre isso, às vezes nem no próprio dia sabemos onde vai chover mais.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Ago 2011 às 23:53)

Pois eu ainda não vejo certezas de nada até porque cada vez vejo a depressão mais em cima de nós ( ou seja o AA a empurrá-la). Obvio que isto melhora em termos de precipitação do frontal de Quinta porque cai mais em cima em nós mas aniquila alguma coisa que pudesse chover na Sexta e no Sábado ...
Neste tipo de depressão nem mesmo a 48 horas é garantido ...

Garantido, garantido é que depois desta pequena depressão regressa o Verão ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Ago 2011 às 23:55)

regressa o verão
o que vejo são temperaturas para o Alentejo de 28ºC/29ºC


----------



## Aurélio (30 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> regressa o verão
> o que vejo são temperaturas para o Alentejo de 28ºC/29ºC



Rapaz és cansativo, sabias ??

Aborrece dizer sempre o mesmo .... sabes qual a média das temperaturas no Alentejo em Setembro por acaso ??


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2011 às 00:01)

rfilipeg disse:


> Caneco, sempre para o sul...sempre para o sul. Para o Norte nada!
> 
> Pelos vistos, aqui no norte vai ser meros aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado. Cria trovoada e um ventito assim pro forte.



Como o Vince disse, é ainda muito incerto saber onde irá chover mais, penso que vai ser um evento bastante democrático, e até acho que poderá ser interessante, claro que numas zonas irá chover mais que outras..mas isso só na altura o saberemos.. temos tempo para ter chuvas e ventos fortes no Outono/Inverno, isso é coisa que não falta aqui no Norte.. os mapas do GFS /ECM mostram uma frente com bastante chuva ..depois a depressão vai rumando mais a sul e afectará (em princípio) mais o centro e sul embora a precipitação e instabildade se mantenham um pouco por todo o País...

GFS 18Z







ECM:






Olhando à evolução da imagem de satélite, nota-se ali a Oeste um crescimento nas nuvens ao longo da frente associada à depressão, esta frente amanhã já irá dar alguma chuva , para quarta e quinta surgirão novos sistemas associados à zona depressionária  






Agora é esperar para ver..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Ago 2011 às 00:02)

Na minha opinião depois da passagem desta depressão vai começar o tempo de Outono.


----------



## Beaufort (30 Ago 2011 às 00:09)

De 3ªf para 4ªf a precipitação, em regime frontal, vai afectar sobretudo o norte e centro; Na 5ª a precipitação, em regime de aguaceiros, vai afectar mais o sul do Continente,

[fonte IM: www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/]


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Ago 2011 às 00:24)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> regressa o verão
> o que vejo são temperaturas para o Alentejo de 28ºC/29ºC



O Verão apenas acaba dia 21 de Setembro.

Média da temperatura máxima de Beja de Setembro = 29,3ºC.
------------------------------------------------------- Outubro = 23,2ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Ago 2011 às 00:32)

Snifa disse:


> Olhando à evolução da imagem de satélite nota-se ali a Oeste um crescimento nas nuvens ao longo da frente associada à depressão, esta frente amanhã já irá dar alguma chuva , para quarta e quinta surgirão novos sistemas associados à zona depressionária


Boa noite.

Essa ainda não é a frente que nos atingirá.
Esse crescimento das nuvens é real mas apenas quando uma grande massa nebulosa, o remanescente  do furacão "Irene", for absorvido pela depressão que está a noroeste da península. 
Parecem-me com bastante potencial os restos do "Irene" que então serão arrastados até cá pela depressão já referida.






O teor de vapor de água é muito elevado, pelo que será natural que a precipitação seja bem razoável em boa parte do país.






P.S.: para mim seria bem vindo o sol - ainda vou de férias...mas o facto é que este ano é um pouco diferente do habitual (nos últimos anos) e de facto estávamos mal habituados a isto


----------



## Rainy (30 Ago 2011 às 01:20)

Sempre estava com um palpite que iriamos ser afectados pelos restos de Irene


----------



## rfilipeg (30 Ago 2011 às 03:10)

Snifa disse:


> Como o Vince disse, é ainda muito incerto saber onde irá chover mais, penso que vai ser um evento bastante democrático, e até acho que poderá ser interessante, claro que numas zonas irá chover mais que outras..mas isso só na altura o saberemos.. temos tempo para ter chuvas e ventos fortes no Outono/Inverno, isso é coisa que não falta aqui no Norte.. os mapas do GFS /ECM mostram uma frente com bastante chuva ..depois a depressão vai rumando mais a sul e afectará (em princípio) mais o centro e sul embora a precipitação e instabildade se mantenham um pouco por todo o País...
> 
> GFS 18Z
> 
> ...



Desde já o meu muito obrigado pela explicação. Então ainda é tudo um pouco incerto, sabe-se que vai chover e fazer vento e também alguma instabilidade, não se sabe é em que zonas concretas do país.
Vamos a ver no que dá e ainda com os restos do Irene.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Ago 2011 às 10:34)

Bom resumo da situação:
- Na tarde de hoje a região Norte e parte do centro serão afectadas por um sistema de fraca actividade que dará chuva fraca a moderada ...

- na tarde de amanhã, a região norte e centro será atravessada por um sistema com prováveis células embebidas que deverá dar chuva/aguaceiros por vezes fortes e que atravessará Portugal desde a tarde de Quarta até á manhã de Quinta devendo ser acompanhado por trovoadas.

- Durante o dia de Sexta poderá ocorrer alguma instabilidade em altitude com aguaceiros pouco frequentes e trovoadas no interior..

- Depois de Sábado regressa o sol e algum calor normal para Setembro, excepto para o nosso amigo MeteoAlentejo !


Seja como for será apenas um tempo normal para a altura do ano .... dado que já estamos a entrar em Setembro !!

Mais instabilidade depois apenas só lá pra a 3/4ª semana de Setembro !!


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2011 às 10:37)

Eu já fico mais que satisfeito se choverem mais 3,7mm este mês, e cerca de 50mm em Setembro, e por aí fora, cumprindo as médias pluviométricas, que já não é nada mau. Já levo uma anomalia de -60mm em relação à média...


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2011 às 11:03)

Os 10-15mm previstos pelos vários modelos são practicamente a média do mês de Setembro no Algarve...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2011 às 12:01)

Agreste disse:


> Os 10-15mm previstos pelos vários modelos são practicamente a média do mês de Setembro no Algarve...



Sem dúvida Agreste, o Hirlam coloca entre 10 a 20 mm na madrugada de 5ªfeira, amanhã à tarde já deverá chover embora fraco no Algarve. O GFS nesta run das 6 foi a melhor coloca 24.2 mm em Olhão. A média do mês de Setembro em Faro é de 12.5 mm.

*GFS *






*Hirlam* (dia 1 das 01 h - 07 h)


----------



## Aurélio (30 Ago 2011 às 13:39)

O que quer dizer isto ??

*Previsão para 5ª feira, 1 de setembro de 2011
*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros por vezes fortes, que poderão ser de granizo,
e acompanhados de rajadas*, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas
até ao final da manhã.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Ago 2011 às 13:45)

Era mesmo isso que ia perguntar!


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Ago 2011 às 13:47)

Aurélio disse:


> O que quer dizer isto ??
> 
> *Previsão para 5ª feira, 1 de setembro de 2011
> *
> ...



Boa tarde

Eu reparei nesse permonor também. Bom não sou grande sábio na meteorologia percebo do básico mas possivelmente, durante os aguaceiros e trovoadas ocorrerem rajadas de vento mais fortes.


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2011 às 13:50)

Boas, 

o IM já actualizou a sua previsão:

*Previsão para 4ª feira, 31 de agosto de 2011*

Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial a partir da tarde
com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento em geral fraco ( inferior a 20 km/h) de sudoeste,
tornando-se moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras
altas a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Neste dia parece que a instabilidade será "generalizada" devido à passagem de uma frente..

*Para quinta- feira dia 1 de Setembro 2011*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes, que poderão ser de granizo,
e acompanhados de rajadas, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas
até ao final da manhã. 

aqui segundo IM a maior instabilidade será (em especial) nas regiões do Norte e Centro, podendo ser acompanhada por rajadas de vento súbitas durante os aguaceiros mais fortes.

www.meteo.pt

mantendo-se esta previsão  penso que não demorarão a ser lançados alguns alertas amarelos em especial para quinta-feira.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2011 às 13:51)

Aurélio disse:


> O que quer dizer isto ??
> 
> *Previsão para 5ª feira, 1 de setembro de 2011
> *
> ...



Havendo a formação de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical (o que pode acontecer neste caso já que até há trovoadas), pode perfeitamente chover sobre a forma de granizo...


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Ago 2011 às 13:54)

Acabei agora de ver no site do IM na previsão (já actualizada) para quinta-feira todo o pais está sob condições de aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2011 às 14:02)

Corte vertical sobre Lisboa no ECMWF para quinta-feira. Saturação garantida nos níveis baixos e bastante boa nos restantes. Parecem estar garantidas umas belas descargas de água.







Já no de Faro há uma área seca aos 3000m o que pode dificultar. Já tínhamos visto este aspecto no episódio do meio de Agosto. Muita convecção mas uma capa de ar seco a meio da viagem.


----------



## Norther (30 Ago 2011 às 15:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Essa ainda não é a frente que nos atingirá.
> Esse crescimento das nuvens é real mas apenas quando uma grande massa nebulosa, o remanescente  do furacão "Irene", for absorvido pela depressão que está a noroeste da península.
> ...




Boas Aristocrata, mas o Irene não anda ainda pelo Canadá?


----------



## Rainy (30 Ago 2011 às 15:35)

Apenas o seu vortex ou centro, pk os restos de neblusidade dela estão, então a ser arrastados pela depressão a nw de Portugal!


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2011 às 15:46)

Norther disse:


> Boas Aristocrata, mas o Irene não anda ainda pelo Canadá?



De facto aquilo que foi indicado não são os restos do Irene, esses vão estar envolvidos numa ciclogenese que rumará à Islândia . Irene ontem ainda andava pelo Quebec onde bateu vários recordes de precipitação como acabei de escrever no tópico da Irene.

Às vezes é complicado de seguir este tipo de restos, as melhores ferramentas para seguir a energia e humidade remanescente das perturbações tropicais são por exemplo:

- a vorticidade nos modelos aos 850 ou 700hpa, neste caso a animação começa às 00z de hoje e podem ver a vorticidade remanescente da Irene a essa hora ainda a sair do Quebec/Terra Nova e Labrador, e como ela vai depois evoluindo rapidamente até à Islândia às 78 horas envolvida numa depressão extra-tropical cavada embora sem gradientes de pressão muito apertados:

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/gfstc2.cgi?time=2011083000&field=850mb+Vorticity&hour=Animation


ou ainda o

- SSMI/AMSRE-derived Total Precipitable Water 




Hoje 6z







Sexta-feira 6z


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Ago 2011 às 17:04)

Vince disse:


> De facto aquilo que foi indicado não são os restos do Irene, esses vão estar envolvidos numa ciclogenese que rumará à Islândia . Irene ontem ainda andava pelo Quebec onde bateu vários recordes de precipitação como acabei de escrever no tópico da Irene.
> 
> Às vezes é complicado de seguir este tipo de restos...



De facto parece que *errei na análise*; parece haver uma notória "transferência" de massas de ar (humidade\vapor de água) da zona por onde passou o Irene numa análise sumária às imagens de satélite.

Nesta imagem recente ainda se nota uma ligação residual do que resta do Irene com a depressão ao largo da península Ibérica.






Mas de facto o que resta do núcleo do Irene ainda está sobre o Canadá e nas imagens que visualizei anteriormente não o tinha observado. E será isso que dará então à formação dessa depressão extra-tropical que referes.

Sempre aprendendo...


----------



## Norther (30 Ago 2011 às 17:28)

Obrigado pelas explicações Vince e Aristocrata


----------



## Beaufort (30 Ago 2011 às 17:58)

Uma importante fonte que mostra o percurso dos ciclones tropicais, como o caso do furacão Irene (National Hurricane Center):

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/2011/graphics/al09/loop_5W.shtml


----------



## cardu (30 Ago 2011 às 18:43)

boas, sexta feira estava a pensar ir até Campomaior ....

Nesse dia ainda irá haver muita instabilidade??


----------



## Lightning (30 Ago 2011 às 20:14)

Gostei do pormenor que o IM colocou nas previsões, que dá um maior grau de especificidade ao que vai acontecer na Quinta-feira:

*Continente

Previsão para 5ª feira, 1 de setembro de 2011*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes, que poderão ser de granizo,
*e acompanhados de rajadas,* em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas
até ao final da manhã.

Actualizado a 30 de agosto de 2011 às 12:23 UTC


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2011 às 22:02)

Esta run das 12 aumentou ainda mais a precipitação em Olhão 26.2 mm. O Hirlam aumentou as horas de precipitação, está mesmo interessante.  A previsão do IM estaria mais correcta se fosse em todo o território e não só no Norte e Centro, digo isto, com bases nos modelos que sigo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Lightning disse:


> Gostei do pormenor que o IM colocou nas previsões, que dá um maior grau de especificidade ao que vai acontecer na Quinta-feira:
> 
> *Continente
> 
> ...



Tambem gostei do promenor, mas,porem é muito vago a utilizador comum... 

''Acompanhado de rajadas''  Até que velocidades?? Locais ou gerais?? ...

Para nós até que entendemos, agora para mero utilizadores é muito vago e ficam na mesma como a lesma!!


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2011 às 10:12)




----------



## Veterano (31 Ago 2011 às 10:37)

O mapa fala por si!


----------



## Rainy (31 Ago 2011 às 10:59)

Para quando a chegada da frente!??


----------



## Aurélio (31 Ago 2011 às 11:32)

Rainy disse:


> Para quando a chegada da frente!??



Nessa zona ao final do dia ....

No litoral norte para o meio da tarde ...

Para a minha zona esta madrugada ....


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Ago 2011 às 11:56)

Gostei da saída das 06h do GFS..Muita água já a partir da tarde e madrugada inteira.. Está optimo


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2011 às 11:58)

O Hirlam está um must para o Algarve e Andaluzia Ocidental, mesmo bom, quer o dia de amanhã, quer o dia de 6ªfeira. A AEMET já lançou o aviso amarelo para amanhã para a província de Huelva. Um aviso lançado antecipadamente sem medos. Enquanto, o nosso IM lá para a noite é que deverá lançar os avisos.

Quanto aos modelos andam todos à  volta dos 20 mm, e se ocorrer 20 mm, Setembro fica logo acima da média no 1º dia.


----------



## jorge1990 (31 Ago 2011 às 12:09)

Mais uma vez mantém-se a previsão:

*Previsão para 5ª feira, 1 de setembro de 2011*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, podendo ser de granizo e acompanhados
de trovoadas e* de rajadas fortes*.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado (20 a 35 km/h) nas regiões Centro e Sul, onde rodará para
o quadrante oeste.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h)
do quadrante sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior,
sendo mais acentuada no interior Sul.

_Actualizado a 31 de agosto de 2011 às 11:0 UTC_


----------



## beachboy30 (31 Ago 2011 às 12:30)

Parece que é de aproveitar este tempo de "Outono" em finais de Agosto (engraçado que o mês de Agosto acaba como começou: com chuva ) pois os modelos parecem apontar, a partir de Domingo, para o regresso do AA para as nossas latitudes, algures entre os Açores e o continente, a estender-se em crista até França. Consequência: regresso do Verão.

Inclusivamente, o GFS, nas sua previsões a longo prazo (portanto fiabilidade praticamente nula) coloca o AA na zona de "bloqueio" na Biscaia algures a caminho do meio do mês, o que traria uma corrente de E quente e seca que, nesta altura do ano, já não seria abrasadora como em Julho/Agosto mas ainda assim seria bem quente...

Mas chega de futurologia, certo é a animação (para alguns, os que estão de férias não lhe vão chamar animação ) até 6ª ou Sábado e o regresso quase certo do AA a partir de Domingo com alguma nortada à mistura, mas subida das temperaturas.


----------



## PauloSR (31 Ago 2011 às 15:56)

Eis o mapa do TiempoSevero para esta "primeira fase" do evento... Litoral norte e centro poderao esperar animação esta noite e madrugada


----------



## shli30396 (31 Ago 2011 às 21:18)

E aqui a actualização do Estofex para amanhã! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



> *A level 1 was issued for southern Portugal mainly for tornadoes and excessive rain.*
> 
> Iberian Peninsula
> 
> ...


----------



## NfrG (31 Ago 2011 às 22:25)

Querem ver que amanhã, dia 1 de Setembro, vai ser um "remake" do dia 29 de Abril?


----------



## rfilipeg (31 Ago 2011 às 22:27)

NfrG disse:


> Querem ver que amanhã, dia 1 de Setembro, vai ser um "remake" do dia 29 de Abril?



Por este andar...


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (1 Set 2011 às 01:03)

rfilipeg disse:


> Por este andar...



O que aconteceu a 29 de Abril? Um episódio de precipitação semelhante a este?


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 01:10)

pedroesteves disse:


> O que aconteceu a 29 de Abril? Um episódio de precipitação semelhante a este?



Já há o tópico de Setembro para discussão  Mas a partir desta página do Seguimento Abril diz tudo. E aqui está o artigo do IM .


----------

